# Biab Brewer Register



## FNQ Bunyip

Ok Pat and I were in long discussions the other night and its got me wondering just how many brewers have tried it and how many liters have now been clocked up by BIAB...

Please add your name to the list below...with haow many brews you've done and wether your still doing Biab or have you moved over to a full 3 vessle set up... 

This is purerly out of cureosity (sp)
Thanks Guys and girls....


:beer:


Name Brews are you still BIABing?

Pistol Patch ? Yes
FNQ Bunyip 20 Yes


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name Brews are you still BIABing?

Pistol Patch ? Yes
FNQ Bunyip 20 Yes
SpillsMostOfIt 5 Yes! Brew 6 Monday/Tuesday next (edit: volume total: 124litres - one was a short double batch)


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> volume total: 124litres - one was a short double batch




All of mine have been around the 25lt mark into the fermenter so around 480lt 


The spaceing wont stay in the list so I've put stops in..

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch...... ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip..... 20................ Yes.............................app 480lt
SpillsMostOfIt... 5 .................Yes!..................................124lt
?
?
?
?


MMMMMMM only the 3 of us willing to put our hands up .


----------



## Hashie

I only started 2 weeks ago, but am happy to add myself to the list.

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch...... ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip..... 20................ Yes.............................app 480lt
SpillsMostOfIt... 5 .................Yes!..................................124lt
Hashie..............2..................Yes...................................46l

?
?
?


----------



## Maxt

Pistol Patch...... ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip..... 20................ Yes.............................app 480lt
SpillsMostOfIt... 5 .................Yes!..................................124lt
Hashie..............2..................Yes...................................46l

MaxT................5...................NO...................................115


I have moved to 3 vessel system, which suits my needs better. 

Is the world a better place for BIAB? 
Certainly.


----------



## Wardhog

Have only done the one 23 litre brew. 

Was certainly an easier brew night.

Edit : But, that was probably the only BIAB I'll do. I built my mashtun on the weekend.


----------



## phonos

Does a partial mash BIAB count? I've got one I'm just about to bottle... 23 litres


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Phonos said:


> Does a partial mash BIAB count? I've got one I'm just about to bottle... 23 litres



I reckon if you now have a window that needs a new curtain, it counts!


----------



## poppa joe

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch...... ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip..... 20................ Yes.............................app 480lt
SpillsMostOfIt... 5 .................Yes!..................................124lt
Hashie..............2..................Yes...................................46l
PJ.....................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.

Done one 1/2 batch Traditional....Got infected threw it out...
Drinking a 6 week old BIAB at moment.....I just made a beer..dunno what sort.....
Tastes a bit different from my usual stuff....BUT I am drinking it...
Gave a few bottles to HB Shop.... Waiting for results..when i go and get some more ingredients..
Cheers
PJ
PS I use a CAKE STAND......PP..(Electric boiler)


?


----------



## poppa joe

"EASY PEASEY" LUBBERLEY JUBBERLEY"
PJ


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

No cake stands here - I use two 2400W immersion heaters, but also have no-chill'd the last couple.

I'm taking pot shots at all the sacred cows! :lol:


----------



## jimmysuperlative

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............ 20................ Yes.............................app 480lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 5 .................Yes!..................................124lt
Hashie.....................2..................Yes...............................
...46l
PJ............................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative....10................Yes..................................200+L
...No Chill.

...who is double batching their BIAB ?


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Name.................. Brews........Are you still BIABing?.............Volume

Pistol Patch............. ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............ 20................ Yes.............................app 480lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 5 .................Yes!..................................124lt
Hashie.....................2..................Yes...............................
...46l
PJ............................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative....10..................Yes..................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5...................Yes.............................app 50lt


Apart from 1 shared brewday where we BIAB'd a full batch, I only BIAB small batches for experimenting with new styles etc. I use my trad system for full size brews. But I am severely tempted to make the switch. If my damn pump leaks again next time I brew...........


----------



## Maxt

Savage editing hey?
Pistol Patch............. ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............ 20................ Yes.............................app 480lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 5 .................Yes!..................................124lt
Hashie.....................2..................Yes...............................
...46l
*MaxT................5...................NO...................................115
*
PJ............................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative....10..................Yes..................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5...................Yes.............................app 50lt


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Savage editing hey? Happens all the time in the swap thred..


Pistol Patch............. ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............ 20................ Yes.............................app 480lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 5 .................Yes!..................................124lt
Hashie.....................2..................Yes...............................
...46l
MaxT................5...................NO...................................115

PJ............................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative....10..................Yes..................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5...................Yes.............................app 50lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................1..................?.....................................23lt...........Partial



Must be a few more out there...??


----------



## Beer man

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Savage editing hey? Happens all the time in the swap thred..
> Pistol Patch............. ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
> FNQ Bunyip............ 20................ Yes.............................app 480lt
> SpillsMostOfIt.......... 5 .................Yes!..................................124lt
> Hashie.....................2..................Yes...............................
> ...46l
> MaxT................5...................NO...................................115
> 
> PJ............................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative....10..................Yes..................................200
> L....No Chill
> Thirstyboy...............5...................Yes.............................app 50lt
> Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
> Phonos....................1..................?.....................................23lt...........Partial
> Must be a few more out there...??




I've done 5 totaling 100l since thirsty boy got me started on AG new years day this year. After seeing what he goes through with his 3 vessel i aint changing in a hurry.

IPA, Porter, Bitter, Altbier, APA 

Beer Man


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Pistol Patch............. ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............ 23................ Yes.............................app 545lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 5 .................Yes!..................................124lt
Hashie.....................2..................Yes...............................
...46l
MaxT................5...................NO...................................115

PJ............................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative....10..................Yes..................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5...................Yes.............................app 50lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................1..................?.....................................23lt...........Partial
Beer Man.................5...................yes.................................100l
..


I got 3 done yesterday, was a big brew day and was even on track to be cleaned up when a couple of mates turned up ,, so still have to scrub out a kettle and pack a few bits up but all went well...

Pat sujested the name change for this thred and Thanks to Batz for changing it ...


:beer:


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

Pistol Patch............. ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............ 23................ Yes.............................app 545lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 5 .................Yes!..................................124lt
Hashie.....................2..................Yes...............................
...46l
MaxT................5...................NO...................................115

PJ............................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative....10..................Yes..................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5...................Yes.............................app 50lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................1..................?.....................................23lt...........Partial
Beer Man.................5...................yes.................................100l
..
davekate.................5.................YES.............................app 100lt....No Chill all the way!

Thank god for BIAB, would still be on K&K and HBS wort kits.
DK


----------



## Adamt

Pistol Patch............. ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............ 23................ Yes.............................app 545lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 5 .................Yes!..................................124lt
Hashie.....................2..................Yes...............................
...46l
MaxT................5...................NO...................................115

PJ............................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative....10..................Yes..................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5...................Yes.............................app 50lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................1..................?.....................................23lt...........Partial
Beer Man.................5...................yes.................................100l
..
davekate.................5.................YES.............................app 100lt....No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No................................
..46L


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............ 23................ Yes.............................app 545lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 5 .................Yes!..................................124lt....No Chill.....Electric
Hashie.....................2..................Yes...............................
...46l
MaxT................5...................NO...................................115

PJ............................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative....10..................Yes..................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5...................Yes.............................app 50lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................1..................?.....................................23lt...........Partial
Beer Man.................5...................yes.................................100l
..
davekate.................5.................YES.............................app 100lt....No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No................................
..46L


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............ 23................ Yes.............................app 545lt
*SpillsMostOfIt.......... 6 .................Yes!..................................147lt....No Chill.....Electric*
Hashie.....................2..................Yes...............................
...46l
MaxT................5...................NO...................................115

PJ............................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative....10..................Yes..................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5...................Yes.............................app 50lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................1..................?.....................................23lt...........Partial
Beer Man.................5...................yes.................................100l
..
davekate.................5.................YES.............................app 100lt....No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No................................
..46L

Brew 6 successfully compleated today. More Pale Ale - this time with B Saaz and Cascade, sitting in a No Chill Cuboid in the carport.

I'm currently blissing out on a Duvel. I think I know what my next brew will be...


----------



## blackbock

Pistol Patch............. ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............ 23................ Yes.............................app 545lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 6 .................Yes!..................................147lt....No Chill.....Electric
Hashie.....................2..................Yes...............................
...46l
MaxT................5...................NO...................................115

PJ............................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative....10..................Yes..................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5...................Yes.............................app 50lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................1..................?.....................................23lt...........Partial
Beer Man.................5...................yes.................................100l
..
davekate.................5.................YES.............................app 100lt....No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No................................
..46L
Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests..................120l... N.C


----------



## Zizzle

Pistol Patch............. ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............ 23................ Yes.............................app 545lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 6 .................Yes!..................................147lt....No Chill.....Electric
Hashie.....................2..................Yes...............................
...46l
MaxT................5...................NO...................................115

PJ............................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative....10..................Yes..................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5...................Yes.............................app 50lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................1..................?.....................................23lt...........Partial
Beer Man.................5...................yes.................................100l
..
davekate.................5.................YES.............................app 100lt....No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No................................
..46L
Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests..................120l... N.C
Zizzle......................7...................Yes.............................
...161 NC.. Electric


----------



## Hashie

Pistol Patch............. ?.................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............. 23................ Yes.............................app 545lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 6 ..................Yes!..................................147lt....No Chill.....Electric
Hashie.....................4...................Yes..............................
....92lt......No chill
MaxT.......................5...................NO...............................
...115L
PJ...........................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes.................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5....................Yes...........................app 50lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................1....................?....................................23lt...........Partial
Beer Man.................5...................yes.................................100l
..
davekate.................5...................YES...........................app 100lt....No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No................................
...46L
Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...................120l... N.C
Zizzle......................7...................Yes.............................
....161 NC.. Electric


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Pistol Patch............. ?.................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............. 25................ Yes.............................app 595lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 6 ..................Yes!..................................147lt....No Chill.....Electric
Hashie.....................4...................Yes..............................
....92lt......No chill
MaxT.......................5...................NO...............................
...115L
PJ...........................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes.................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5....................Yes...........................app 50lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................1....................?....................................23lt...........Partial
Beer Man.................5...................yes.................................100l
..
davekate.................5...................YES...........................app 100lt....No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No................................
...46L
Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...................120l... N.C
Zizzle......................7...................Yes.............................
....161 NC.. Electric

106 brews to date giving 2295lt with an average of 21.65lt per brew...
well done guys, keep up the good work..


:beer:


----------



## Ross

FNQ Bunyip said:


> 106 brews to date giving 2295lt with an average of 21.65lt per brew...
> well done guys, keep up the good work..
> :beer:



Hi Ned,

Just started reading your post & thought MY GOD!! Ned's done 106 brews already - LOL

good works guys - keep it up  

cheers Ross


----------



## Wardhog

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Pistol Patch............. ?.................. Yes.............................app 450lt
> FNQ Bunyip............. 25................ Yes.............................app 595lt
> SpillsMostOfIt.......... 6 ..................Yes!..................................147lt....No Chill.....Electric
> Hashie.....................4...................Yes..............................
> ....92lt......No chill
> MaxT.......................5...................NO...............................
> ...115L
> PJ...........................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes.................................200
> L....No Chill
> Thirstyboy...............5....................Yes...........................app 50lt
> Wardhog.................1....................No.................................
> ...23lt....No Chill
> Phonos....................1....................?....................................23lt...........Partial
> Beer Man.................5...................yes.................................100l
> ..
> davekate.................5...................YES...........................app 100lt....No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2...................No................................
> ...46L
> Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...................120l... N.C
> Zizzle......................7...................Yes.............................
> ....161 NC.. Electric



I won't be doing any more BIABs because I now have an appropriate mash tun, but am impressed with the outcome of one I have done, and would recommend it.


----------



## phonos

Pistol Patch............. ?.................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............. 25................ Yes.............................app 595lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 6 ..................Yes!..................................147lt....No Chill.....Electric
Hashie.....................4...................Yes..............................
....92lt......No chill
MaxT.......................5...................NO...............................
...115L
PJ...........................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes.................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5....................Yes...........................app 50lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................2....................yes..............................
.....42lt...........Partial
Beer Man.................5...................yes.................................100l
..
davekate.................5...................YES...........................app 100lt....No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No................................
...46L
Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...................120l... N.C
Zizzle......................7...................Yes.............................
....161 NC.. Electric

I made a bock yesterday. Spilled about half a litre of it. My kitchen floor tastes much better now...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Ross said:


> Hi Ned,
> 
> Just started reading your post & thought MY GOD!! Ned's done 106 brews already - LOL
> 
> good works guys - keep it up
> 
> cheers Ross




LoL Ross , I think you would remember packing alot more grain to send north if I'd done all 106 myself,, HaHaHa.. Would be good to get to 100 for the year though h34r: 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Pistol Patch............. ?.................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............. 27................ Yes.............................app 645lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 6 ..................Yes!..................................147lt....No Chill.....Electric
Hashie.....................4...................Yes..............................
....92lt......No chill
MaxT.......................5...................NO...............................
...115L
PJ...........................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes.................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5....................Yes...........................app 50lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................2....................yes..............................
.....42lt...........Partial
Beer Man.................5...................yes.................................100l
..
davekate.................5...................YES...........................app 100lt....No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No................................
...46L
Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...................120l... N.C
Zizzle......................7...................Yes.............................
....161 NC.. Electric


----------



## PistolPatch

Bunyip me mate!

Sorry I haven't thrown my two bob in here as yet. I've kept promising in my emails that I would.

Have no idea what I have BIAB'ed but I reckon keep the figures as they are - certainly wouldn't be less. And, add another 100 or whatever to mine as it's been a month if that helps.

If you adjust my figures, I promise I will update them.

Spot ya mate,
Pat (BIAB Rules. Think I'm a bit pissed! Whoops! You get that.)


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Thursday afternoon I brewed a small batch of Barleywine BIAB style. Just had to add backa couple of litres of water to the boil because of volume limitations in my small BIAB kettle.

As a side issue, I also no-chilled this batch. First time at NC. I'll probably get around to fermenting it sometime this week.

Not going to try the beer for at least six months, probably closer to twelve. So it'll go a way to answering any questions I personally have about possible BIAB long term stability issues.

The more I try BIAB.... the more I like it.

Thirsty


Pistol Patch............. ?.................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............. 27................ Yes.............................app 645lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 6 ..................Yes!..................................147lt....No Chill.....Electric
Hashie.....................4...................Yes..............................
....92lt......No chill
MaxT.......................5...................NO...............................
...115L
PJ...........................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes.................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............6....................Yes...........................app 61lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................2....................yes..............................
.....42lt...........Partial
Beer Man.................5...................yes.................................100l
..
davekate.................5...................YES...........................app 100lt....No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No................................
...46L
Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...................120l... N.C
Zizzle......................7...................Yes.............................
....161 NC.. Electric


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. ?.................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............. 27................ Yes.............................app 645lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 7 ..................Yes!..................................170lt....No Chill.....Electric
Hashie.....................4...................Yes..............................
....92lt......No chill
MaxT.......................5...................NO...............................
...115L
PJ...........................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes.................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5....................Yes...........................app 50lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................2....................yes..............................
.....42lt...........Partial
Beer Man.................5...................yes.................................100l
..
davekate.................5...................YES...........................app 100lt....No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No................................
...46L
Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...................120l... N.C
Zizzle......................7...................Yes.............................
....161 NC.. Electric

Batch #7 (Amarillo CPA) due to finish boiling in about one hour (film coverage in main news bulletin).


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. ?.................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............. 27................ Yes.............................app 645lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 8 ..................Yes!..................................203lt....No Chill.....Electric
Hashie.....................4...................Yes..............................
....92lt......No chill
MaxT.......................5...................NO...............................
...115L
PJ...........................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes.................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5....................Yes...........................app 50lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................2....................yes..............................
.....42lt...........Partial
Beer Man.................5...................yes.................................100l
..
davekate.................5...................YES...........................app 100lt....No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No................................
...46L
Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...................120l... N.C
Zizzle......................7...................Yes.............................
....161 NC.. Electric

Brew #8 (Belgian-style Golden Ale) happened today in the company of Velophile - and a few previous brews - and was a metric shed-load of fun!


----------



## PistolPatch

Had a bash the other day at trying to work out how many BIAB's I've done. The first was done on 26th July, 2006 with another 18 since. Thought I'd done more but I forgot my 3 month brewing break whilst moving states  

Pistol Patch............. 19................ Yes........................... 437lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 27................ Yes.....................app 645lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 8 .................Yes!..........................203lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................4..................Yes.............. ..............92lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...........120lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................Yes..........................161
t No Chill/Electric


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

good to see you found all your brew records Pat..

Planning on 2 more tomorrow with a mate coming over to see how this AG thing works , He wont change over but is interested in it and is also an ex fridgeie so I can pic his brains a bit and show him some of the fridge bits I've been colecting for a better fermentaion room..

:beer:


----------



## Hashie

Pistol Patch............. 19................ Yes........................... 437lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 27................ Yes.....................app 645lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 8 .................Yes!..........................203lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................5..................Yes.............. ............115lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...........120lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................Yes..........................161
t No Chill/Electric

AG # 5 Aiden's Irish Red Ale going down as I type


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 19................ Yes........................... 437lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 27................ Yes.....................app 645lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 9 .................Yes!..........................226lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................5..................Yes.............. ............115lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...........120lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................Yes..........................161
t No Chill/Electric

Brew #9 (Anti-Perspirant Kolsch) is now Not Chilling. Brewed under the supervision of Thirsty Boy - what an enjoyable day - I don't need a beer...


----------



## Phrak

Oops, just found this thread. Guess I should tack my name on the end 

Oh, and one double batch. Not bad, but came up mid-strength, about 4% when should have been 5.2%

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 19................ Yes........................... 437lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 27................ Yes.....................app 645lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 9 .................Yes!..........................226lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................5..................Yes.............. ............115lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...........120lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................Yes..........................161
t No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Welcome aboard Phrak, Good to see another..

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 19................ Yes........................... 437lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 29................ Yes........................... 691lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 9 .................Yes!..........................226lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................5..................Yes.............. ............115lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...........120lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................Yes..........................161
t No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all


Sorry Pat still no numbers for you, just to busy to calibrate and stuff around.. Looks like the wind is dropping for the weekend so watch out fishies... Lol.


:beer:


----------



## Hashie

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 19................ Yes........................... 437lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 29................ Yes........................... 691lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 9 .................Yes!..........................226lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................6..................Yes.............. ............137lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...........120lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................Yes..........................161
t No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all

#6 in the no-chill fermenter


----------



## Thirsty Boy

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Brew #9 (Anti-Perspirant Kolsch) is now Not Chilling. Brewed under the supervision of Thirsty Boy - what an enjoyable day - I don't need a beer...



When he says "supervision" he means I hung around all day and distracted him at crucial moments.

Gotta say how impressed I was with Spill's all electric / immersion heater / no-chill setup. Simple, effective, easy.

I've seen 3 different people BIAB now (including myself) and the more I see it, the more I like it.

Thirsty


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Thirsty Boy said:


> When he says "supervision" he means I hung around all day and distracted him at crucial moments.



Something else came out of it, though. I've re-modelled my bag so it now has a bottom in it like a stuff-sack to focus the drained liquid. We'll find out next week if my sewing prowess is up to snuff.

The biggest issue with brewing in company is the way records deteriorate; eg into which No-Chill cube the wort went. If I got it wrong, it is entirely possible that my Kolsch is actually a Belgian Golden Ale fermented by a Kolsch yeast! :blink: :blink:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 19................ Yes........................... 437lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 29................ Yes........................... 691lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 10 .................Yes!..........................240lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................6..................Yes.............. ............137lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...........120lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................Yes..........................161
t No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all

Today's Belgian Dubbel cum Dark Strong Ale was e-BIAB, No Chill, No Skim and No Syphon!
Also, the new bag design proved itself as did the new Rope Ratchet Skyhook.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Something else came out of it, though. I've re-modelled my bag so it now has a bottom in it like a stuff-sack to focus the drained liquid. We'll find out next week if my sewing prowess is up to snuff.
> 
> The biggest issue with brewing in company is the way records deteriorate; eg into which No-Chill cube the wort went. If I got it wrong, it is entirely possible that my Kolsch is actually a Belgian Golden Ale fermented by a Kolsch yeast! :blink: :blink:




Hey, maybe thats why your Kolsch just wouldn't quit fermenting and tried to escape the fermetor so determinedly?

Probably still come out a decent, if extra strong Kosch though.... maybe??


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Thirsty Boy said:


> Hey, maybe thats why your Kolsch just wouldn't quit fermenting and tried to escape the fermetor so determinedly?
> 
> Probably still come out a decent, if extra strong Kosch though.... maybe??



Can't possibly be - I'd feel too stupid...

But, just in case, I bought a 1762 for the thing that's about to find its way into NCCube A. (Now I've got it documented in one place, at least.) :blink:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

I just ducked into my beer cellar and checked out the Kolsch which I bottled a few days ago. It is such a light colour in comparison to the BGSA and that corresponds to my computed intent that it simply *has* to be the right way around.

Might be ready to drink in time to get a few Vic case swappers to offer an opinion...


----------



## Kingy

im hangin out to put my name on this register :beerbang: im just waitin for my burner to turn up and im gettin my mum to sew my bag up for me tomorrow.

2 weeks time ill be doing biab  

or yea i gotta get some grain as well

p.s i didnt realise how big an 80 litre pot was untill it turned up :huh:


----------



## PistolPatch

> Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> Pistol Patch............. 24................ Yes........................... 552lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 29................ Yes........................... 691lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 10 .................Yes!..........................240lt No Chill/Electric
> Hashie......................6..................Yes.............. ............137lt No chill
> MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
> PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
> Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
> Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
> Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
> Partial
> Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
> davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
> 
> Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...........120lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7...................Yes..........................161
> t No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
> No Chill for all



Hadn't read this thread in detail until now. Good to see some new faces here - Phonos and Beer Man. Ah! I just realised that davekate is now dk. Cool! Just saw that was Beer Man's first post to AHB. Welcome mate! Good to see that Thirsty looked after you. You couldn't ask for a better teacher. Hopefully you've met Spills too!

Sorry, Spills - 5 brews since last update. (Spills is trying to get to 2nd place on the register  He actually deserves first place for diversity of brews. Good on ya Spills!)

Kingy, looking forward to seeing your name there too mate. LOL on how big the pot is! They're about double what you imagine them to be :blink: If you haven't sewn the bag already, I like Spills idea of the sleeping bag cover shape so the liquid will drain out more at the bottom.

Good to see Phrak found the thread. Still want to hear how your Big Brew Day went. And it looks like hashie being brewing away solidly too.

Uh oh! It's been a while since Ned's updated the register. I think we're in for a big hit!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 24................ Yes........................... 552lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 31................ Yes........................... 742lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 10 .................Yes!..........................240lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................6..................Yes.............. ............137lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...........120lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................Yes..........................161
t No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all

Not a big update Pat, I've been trying to get though some stock, then went to brew and diden't have the hops I thought I had in the frezer.. bugger 
:beer:


----------



## Hashie

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 24................ Yes........................... 552lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 31................ Yes........................... 742lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 10 .................Yes!..........................240lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................8..................Yes.............. ............163lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...........120lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................Yes..........................161
t No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 24................ Yes........................... 552lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 31................ Yes........................... 742lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 11 .................Yes!..........................274lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................8..................Yes.............. ............163lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...........120lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................Yes..........................161
t No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all

Boiling up an Amarillo APA with Powells base malts as we speak.

I've also corrected my volume as I got it wrong with my last update (in case you didn't get the memo, I'm a dickhead).


----------



## Kingy

PistolPatch said:


> Kingy, looking forward to seeing your name there too mate. LOL on how big the pot is! They're about double what you imagine them to be :blink: If you haven't sewn the bag already, I like Spills idea of the sleeping bag cover shape so the liquid will drain out more at the bottom.



are you talking about a cylinder like shape ? as in round on the bottom and a cylinder sown onto that. So basically sew and make it the same shape as the pot ecxept about 15-20 cms taller and 15-20cms wider to allow it to overhang the pot.

Also i seasoned my aluminium pot last night with my new burner and the burner has like all white stuff like corrosion on it now? Is this normal is this from having the gas and air setting wrong?

cheers kingy

P.s The long weekend is my biab christening :beerbang:


----------



## blackbock

Kingy said:


> Also i seasoned my aluminium pot last night with my new burner and the burner has like all white stuff like corrosion on it now? Is this normal is this from having the gas and air setting wrong?
> cheers kingy
> 
> P.s The long weekend is my biab christening :beerbang:



Sounds like ashes from the paint. Rub it off with a wire brush. It's better to get rid of most of the paint before you brew, because you don't want paint fumes getting into the wort.


----------



## PistolPatch

That's good news Kingy  

I'm getting my neice to make two bags this weekend. The pot is 45cm diameter and 45cm tall.Here's the plan...

I'm going to go a 50cm circle at the bottom and make it 55cm high. I'm thinking of using six 'lugs' to put the drawstring through so it's easier to clean.

I won't know until it's made how it works though I'm hoping it works to Thirsty's sleeping bag design. Fingers crossed.

Blackbock has given you a good tip on your burner. If you notice it slowing down after one or two brews, use a drill bit to clean the holes out. Also make sure you get rid of the yellow flame by adjusting the ring collars on the burner but you probably already knew that.

Good luck mate!


----------



## Kingy

thx guys im on the right track for once lol  

what do u mean by 6 lugs PP ?

i thought to just sew the drawstring socket in just like a pair of tracky dacks


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

I have never (albeit in just 10 or 11 brews) had a bit of grain find it's way into the drawstring bit of the bag. That is primarily, I think, because that part of the bag never comes into contact with the grain.

What am I missing?


----------



## PistolPatch

My bag was sewn up by the little old lady next door. Somehow grain gets in everywhere - lol! It wasn't a problem in my old place as I had a decent jet on my shower so cleaning was still easy.

By lugs, I mean something like you chuck your belt through on your jeans but at the top of the bag and, of course an inch or two wide.

I've just conned my niece into doing one bag tomorrow morning and so I'll brew tomorrow arvo and let you know how it goes. If it works well, I'll post some pics in the main BIAB thread for you.

Spot!


----------



## The King of Spain

Pistol Patch............. ?................. Yes.............................app 450lt
FNQ Bunyip............ 20................ Yes.............................app 480lt
SpillsMostOfIt.......... 5 .................Yes!..................................124lt
Hashie.....................2..................Yes...............................
...46l
MaxT................5...................NO...................................115

PJ............................1.................Will be...............................23lt.....No Chill.
jimmysuperlative....10..................Yes..................................200
L....No Chill
Thirstyboy...............5...................Yes.............................app 50lt
Wardhog.................1....................?.....................................23lt....
Phonos....................1..................?.....................................23lt...........Partial
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled

BIAB gave me the confidence to do my first AGs.

I dropped BIAB after the experts told me I could do better using a conventional setup (Sorry PP just winding you up).  I don't think the method suits the styles of beer I'm trying the brew.

Cheers


----------



## AUHEAMIC

PistolPatch said:


> If you notice it slowing down after one or two brews, use a drill bit to clean the holes out.


I might also be a good idea to turn the burner upside down so the crap doesnt fall back into the holes.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Deaves: its courtesy/etiquette and helpfull to use the last posted list to update with ..



Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 24................ Yes........................... 552lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 11 .................Yes!..........................274lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................8..................Yes.............. ............163lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...........120lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................Yes..........................161
t No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled


? Are you all takeing the mash out step.. in the Biab guide thred I have noted that I'm getting a gravity incress with this step..

:beer:


----------



## Zizzle

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 24................ Yes........................... 552lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 11 .................Yes!..........................274lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................8..................Yes.............. ............163lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................4...........Awaiting taste tests...........120lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................*No*..........................161lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled

Let me start out by saying that BIAB is a great way to make the leap to AG brewing. Very cheap and pretty easy to understand.

So why no more for me?

My first two kegged beers were BIAB. By the end of the time in the keg they both tasted very soapy to the point of being undrinkable. Looking up that beer defect on the net has it as an issue with being left on the trub/break to long in the fermenter. But one of those beers was only 7 days grain-to-brain so it had to have happened in the keg.

So after that I was careful not to let any break material into the fermenter. The only problem was that this reduced my efficiency since there was much more wort being left behind mixed with the trub.

I didn't think too much about it until I was over at Brad's one day as he finished a batch sparged brew. He had an order of magnitude less break/trub in the bottom of his kettle than what I usually do. He didn't have to leave very much wort behind in the kettle.

Thinking about this some more I reckon that the grain bed of a batch sparge acts to filter more flour & proteins than the mesh of the bag.

The next beer I tried was a bock. Between the attempted high gravity & high loss to break/trub efficiency sucked rocks.

People were still cheerleading BIAB like it had no problems, while I was struggling.

At about that time a cheapish mash tun became available so I snapped it up and haven't looked back. I feel that my beers have been much better since. Efficiency is up and losses to trub is down.

At the moment I'm having fun collecting gear to automate my brewery. Which reminds me, I should start a thread on my progress.

If I were introducing anyone to AG brewing I would probably start them with BIAB. But also make sure that they are not scared to make the step up when the time comes.

There may well be people out there that can make better beers with BIAB than with traditional methods. I'm not one of them and I doubt anyone I would show it to would be either.

I hope the number of No's (as well as the yeses) on this list continues to grow. It won't mean that BIAB has failed, only that people are willing to keep an open mind and try new things and keep striving to make better beers. BIAB succeeded in making them AG brewers.


----------



## blackbock

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 24................ Yes........................... 552lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 11 .................Yes!..........................274lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................8..................Yes.............. ............163lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................*No*............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled


OK, it is time for me to report that the great 'BIAB' experiment has also come to an end for me. I actually made this decision a while back, and should have reported it here sooner.

After 6 batches I feel confident to say that my efficiency has always been *lower* than when using conventional means and I also think that I got less clarity in the glass when using BIAB. I'm not knocking it, far from it. I would recommend it to anyone looking to get into AG cheaply, but only for a while. 

There are a few things about the process that I don't like, and briefly they are:

- Trying to remove the bag from my particular equipment without significant losses is a real PITA.
- It is very hard to remove all the sugars from the grains, especially with higher gravity beers
- It is not possible to perform step mashes with any ease.

The things that I do like are:

- Less equipment to setup and clean
- No problems with stuck sparges

I hope that I don't discourage any potential BIABers from taking it up, but just understand that there are drawbacks as well, despite what some people are claiming.

cheers, BB


----------



## PistolPatch

> Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> Pistol Patch............. 25................ Yes........................... 575lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 11 .................Yes!..........................274lt No Chill/Electric
> Hashie......................8..................Yes.............. ............163lt No chill
> MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
> PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
> Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
> Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
> Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
> Partial
> Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
> davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
> 
> Blackbock................6...................*No*............................180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
> No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
> No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled



Zizzle: It's a shame that we couldn't find the cause of that soapy flavour for you. As you saw when you posted the problem in the main thread, it seems that no one else was getting that. I certainly didn't taste it in your APA - my favourite beer of the QLD swap. I was pretty keen to narrow that problem down but we never heard back from you. As for the trub issue, I answered that in the main thread at around the same time as well I'm doing a side by side batch versus BIAB in about three weeks (a kolsch) and will throw the results up in the main thread. The last two I did with Brad, we got 5% higher efficiency on the BIAB. More side by side results are definitley going to be of great value in whether to change methods or not.

Blackbock: Mate thanks so much for doing the BIAB summary stuff. That was a great effort. Interesting stuff on the high gravity beers. Your experience reflects ThirstyBoy's assumptions though he said a similiar decreas would occurr with batch-sparging. (I don't really understand all that stuff by the way  but I'll get there.) Removing the bag is a PITA especially without a skyhook! I've just bought one and am habging to use it. I'm also making a new bag in the next few days (Spills sleeping bag design) to make a difference here as well. On the glass clarity, I never noticed a diff between the BIAB and batch but then again I wasn't looking for it so I can't offer any useful info there sorry. Finally, I hope that none of us aren't claiming that there aren't any drawbacks as that would go against the general spirit of things. If you ever catch me doing that, send me a PM and I'll make a correction or explain my reasoning more clearly for whatever I've stated.

Hopefully someone else will test out the high gravity beers alongside a batch-sparger. I'd do it but I can't even handle normal strength beers.


Pat


----------



## blackbock

You are a legend Pat!


----------



## Hashie

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 24................ Yes........................... 552lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 11 .................Yes!..........................274lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................9..................Yes.............. ............186lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled

1 more and I'll be into double figures


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Hey All,

Just noticing that we now have a total of 5 brewers who where BIABing but now aren't.

Is there any chance that we can get a list of reasons for the move away from BIAB? I know that MaxT wasn't happy with the Beer (under attenuation I believe) but why have others moved away?

Unhappy with the beer? Why?
Just using BIAB to get started in AG - always planned to move on
Just used BIAB to get started in AG - Seduced away by the shiny 3 vessle systems?
Someone convinced me that I would never be able to make "really" good beer with BIAB, so I changed?

I think it would be useful for those of us still doing it to know why people have moved on. We migth learn a thing or two.

Could the guys who have swapped please let us know? If they aren't reading this thread anymore because they aren't doing BIAB, could someone who knows them please ask them to let us know?

Thanks

Thirsty


----------



## blackbock

Thirsty, 

apart from what I wrote above, my primary reason for quitting BIAB was physical limitation of the process. 

I prefer to do double batches, and such large amounts of wet grain are physically difficult to manhandle. The bag is under a lot of strain with over 7kg of grain, and trying to effectively extract all of the sugars is also difficult.

I prefer to do a mash out, and I sometimes step mash, and this is also a problem for the equipment I was using.

The beer produced is arguably of similar quality I feel.

I must say though, that the larger volume of liquid holds its heat much better than with a thicker mash. In fact, I was able to hold saccharification temperatures within 1 degree over 60 minutes with no insulation whatsoever (but with lid on kettle.) This is a big plus.


Hope to hear what other guys reasons were...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

I think you've nailed the issues with the system as I see them, blackbock:

Awkwardness of a big bag of wet grain;
Step mashing; and
Extraction.

I've found solutions to each of those problems which take what I do away from the original BIAB concept of a single vessel and something to shower with.

I have a skyhook - if you're the sort of person who has the kit to take the engine out of their car, you have a good solution to handling the bag. Mine is simpler - I have some rope and sundry climbing gear rigged up to give me a ratcheted lift system.

I use electric immersion heaters and on the one occassion where I tried a step mash, it was simple and easy. I've been persuaded by the people who talk about modern malt modification levels, but more importantly, I'm too forking lazy to bother with that sort of thing and the sorts of things I brew wouldn't benefit much. Perhaps one day I will see that light...

Extraction is probably where I have split from the original single-vessel concept most. I have pots and buckets lying around anyway, so I use them to perform a 'dunk-sparge' which is basically a batch sparge. This works well for me and gives me the efficiencies I am looking for.

The method is clearly not for everyone - until PistolPatch becomes Prime Minister and makes it mandatory for all brewers.

Editted to remove a remark that I cannot justify as well as I'd like...


----------



## The King of Spain

> FNQ Bunyip' date='Jun 3 2007, 08:37 AM' post='214377']
> Deaves: its courtesy/etiquette and helpfull to use the last posted list to update with ..



'twas not intentional, I thought I had the most recent post. Thank you for your edit


----------



## The King of Spain

> Could the guys who have swapped please let us know? If they aren't reading this thread anymore because they aren't doing BIAB, could someone who knows them please ask them to let us know?



Pretty well covered by others but to recap:

(1) Handling grain volume in a bag,
(2) Too much break which was effecting my final efficiency into the fermenter,
(3) Easier to raise the temperature through the mash (as per the Batz method), and
(4) I felt the BIAB method left a residual sweetness, even mashing a low temperatures.

All problems fixed except (4). I am mashing at 64C and getting FGs of 1008 which is pretty consistant with a cooler mash, but still a residual sweetness to my taste (expecially after the first). Ross has suggested I try a different base malt like Golden Promise which is what I plan to do next. Till now for my ales Ive used MO and BB. I use a generous volume of bittering hops like Magnum but does not completely wash over. Maybe I have to use some adjuncts (heresy!!)

BTW I have calobrated my temperature guage.

Cheers


----------



## Thirsty Boy

deaves said:


> Pretty well covered by others but to recap:
> 
> (1) Handling grain volume in a bag,
> (2) Too much break which was effecting my final efficiency into the fermenter,
> (3) Easier to raise the temperature through the mash (as per the Batz method), and
> (4) I felt the BIAB method left a residual sweetness, even mashing a low temperatures.
> 
> All problems fixed except (4). I am mashing at 64C and getting FGs of 1008 which is pretty consistant with a cooler mash, but still a residual sweetness to my taste (expecially after the first). Ross has suggested I try a different base malt like Golden Promise which is what I plan to do next. Till now for my ales Ive used MO and BB. I use a generous volume of bittering hops like Magnum but does not completely wash over. Maybe I have to use some adjuncts (heresy!!)
> 
> BTW I have calobrated my temperature guage.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Deaves.

Just so I'm sure I haven't misinterpreted you. You have already changed from BIAB and thats solved your problems, except the residual sweetness?

Just trying to work out if the sweetness (in your case at least) can be definately ascribed to something else apart from the BIAB technique, if its still there when you aren't using BIAB anymore.

Sorry to quizz you, just trying to get some data to chew on.

Thanks blackbock as well.

and Obviously I missed Zizzle and blackbock's posts giving me answers to the questions I asked a couple of posts above where I asked them. I think I missed a page or something. Not paying enough attention.

It seems that physical handling might be the major issue... and really, I think we established earlier in the BIAB thread that it probably wasn't the best idea to go with BIAB if you wanted to do much more than a standard single batch. A skyhook seems to be a nice elegant solution for single batches, dont know if there will ever be one for double batches.

Sweetness -- I strongly suspect that thats an individual brewer thing, maybe one that experience/experimentation ofver a period of time, would fix. I know that I tasted one or two of Spills' beers that were a bit sweet, but then plenty of others that were bone dry and lovely. I certainly haven't had a sweetness issue in my few BIABs. So its solvable _within_ the method at least.

Efficiency/extraction -- well, thats been done to death. I think its well enough established that BIAB and the odd variant like the dunk sparge, give effs from just under to just better than an equivalent batch sparge. If people want better than that, well, I dont get it, but... there is always fly sparging and a lot of practise. I can see it might be a problem if you were to try and do double batches though... that just sounds hard. It doesn't seem to be a major driver at any rate.

Extra Break --- yeah, I've noticed that a bit. Not sure if its a bad thing though. Mine dropped back considerably when I started using a hop bag, but its still more noticable when I do a biab batch. Less effective filtering through the bag than through a grain bed perhaps... Interestingly, one of the guys in the US that tried BIAB was unable to find the swiss voil and had to use a different material, a much tighter weave... he reported very clear wort, but had manual handling issues because the bag took a lot longer to drain and had to be lifted with the included weight of a lot more liquid. His plan was to rig up a skyhook and a pulley. Maybe there is an in between material that would give us a bit clearer wort, but not be too tight a weave and end up waterproof.

Great info. Thanks for the feedback guys

Thirsty


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Pat, I'm going to respond to the thing you said about efficiency and gravity in your last post; in the main BIAB users thread OK. Have look.


----------



## ale_snail

what does BIAB stand for?


----------



## Thirsty Boy

ale_snail said:


> what does BIAB stand for?



Brew in a Bag.

check out this enormous thread for ALL the details. The crux of it is in the first few posts

Or you can look at this one offsite link for a bit of a pictorial description of the process

Its basically a really cheap and easy way to make All Grain beer.

If you have any questions, ask them in the first thread I linked to. Its the main one for the users of BIAB.

Thirsty


----------



## The King of Spain

> 'Thirsty Boy' date='Jun 5 2007, 11:14 PM' post='215192']
> 
> 
> Just so I'm sure I haven't misinterpreted you. You have already changed from BIAB and thats solved your problems, except the residual sweetness?
> 
> Just trying to work out if the sweetness (in your case at least) can be definately ascribed to something else apart from the BIAB technique, if its still there when you aren't using BIAB anymore.
> 
> Sorry to quizz you, just trying to get some data to chew on.


Thats right Thirsty Boy. I have changed from BIAB to conventional brewing but still have some residual sweetness, even at low FGs (eg 1008). I think this is a grain / recipe thing, expecially when using MO Malt.

I am hoping that a change to Golden Promise will fix this.

Having said all that, the Brews are very good. I think its a bit like doing your own renos. The little things that bother you would not even be detected if you paid for a trady. In other words I think I (we) can get just a little fussy when we are the masters. A good reality check for this happens when a mate gives you a VB at a BBQ so I'm determined not to get to anal about this. 'Tis beer and it is good.


Cheers

Edit to get quotes in


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Thanks Deaves.

You'll have to post some picks of your new rig. It sounds like its working out well for you (well, once you nail the sweetness thing) 

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 24................ Yes........................... 552lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 12 .................Yes!..........................286lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................9..................Yes.............. ............186lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled

The Half-Sized Batch System makes its debut with an Australian Pale Ale.


----------



## PistolPatch

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 26................ Yes........................... 598lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 12 .................Yes!..........................286lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................9..................Yes.............. ............186lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative.....10..................Yes................. .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................2...................Yes............................42l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes....................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled


SpillsMostOfIt said:


> The Half-Sized Batch System makes its debut with an Australian Pale Ale.


Spills sent me some pics of his half-sized system yesterday. It's great and hopefully he'll find time to post them in the main thread. When I become Prime Minister, I'm ditching the baby bonus and bringing in the baby BIAB bonus! 

Blackbock and deaves - thanks for the extra info above. On the next batch/BIAB side by side, I'm going to keep a close eye on the clarity of the finished beer. The last time the beer was filtered so next time I'll make sure we do some bottles up as well as the filtered kegs.

Thirsty - Got your top reply in the main thread. I still have some questions but can't work out how to word them yet. Might have a crack in a minute.

I've added 2 more brews to the register that I'll be starting in a few hours. They were meant to be simultaneous ones but my lazy niece keeps doing school-work instead of sewing me up two new bags so I'll have to stagger them. When PM, I'm closing all schools and turning them into microbreweries, bag, kettle and mash tun factories. It's just pathetic this hasn't been done already.

Today is my debut of brewing in a shed instead of a kitchen or bathroom. This means I get to use a skyhook :beerbang:


----------



## Kingy

i got my pully set up in the shed for pulling the bag out , and my kettle is sitting on the burner.
My bag of grain is waiting patiently.

And im slowly getting pissed off bcoz my grain bag is still not made :angry: Hopefully it gets sewn up today.


----------



## phonos

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 26................ Yes........................... 598lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 12 .................Yes!..........................286lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................9..................Yes.............. ............186lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......10..................Yes.................... .over 200lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled

I have a nice Bohemian Pilsner stinking up my fermenting fridge right now.


----------



## jimmysuperlative

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 26................ Yes........................... 598lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 12 .................Yes!..........................286lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................9..................Yes.............. ............186lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......13..................Yes.................... .over 260lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled

Finally brewing a Swarztbier ...after all this time this weekend.  

...I love my bag!  :lol:


----------



## Kingy

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 26................ Yes........................... 598lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 12 .................Yes!..........................286lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................9..................Yes.............. ............186lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......13..................Yes.................... .over 260lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................1...................will be.......................23litres


----------



## Murcluf

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 26................ Yes........................... 598lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 12 .................Yes!..........................286lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................9..................Yes.............. ............186lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......13..................Yes.................... .over 260lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................1...................will be.......................23litres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt 

More like mash in a bag then BIAB, Used 25lt Esky as Mash tun, infusion mash for 90 mins then bulk sparged tea bag style for 15 mins. Used wedding veil materal for the bag instead of swiss volie worked a real treat. Looking forward to get a biger pot for bigger brews, only have a 12lt pot at the moment.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 26................ Yes........................... 598lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................9..................Yes.............. ............186lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......13..................Yes.................... .over 260lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................1...................will be.......................23litres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt 

Too cold outside today, so my half-batch of Pilsen Spills BoPils was done on the stovetop, which made maintaining the mash temperature a little bit too easy...


----------



## Kingy

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 26................ Yes........................... 598lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................9..................Yes.............. ............186lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......13..................Yes.................... .over 260lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................2...................yes.......................46litre

Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt 

My second biab is away! much quicker cold break and extremely clear into the fermenter with the help of a modified small grain bag to catch hop residue :beerbang: 
Huge improvement on the first one,


----------



## paterson2929

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 26................ Yes........................... 598lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................9..................Yes.............. ............186lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......13..................Yes.................... .over 260lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................2...................yes.......................46litre

Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt 
Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt

New member to Forum hello! had a few beers tonight feeling jolly, first batch was half sized, was crap OG 1030 with 2.5 kg of grain at 11 litres FG 1010 hmm... beer flavoured water.
2nd batch brewed tonight OG before yeast addition 1050, with another 2.5 kg - 11.7 litres (actually used a mill to crack grain this time instead of blender) should give me a better result
still doing kits and stuff will move into full AG batches once I buy some more stuff
Misses sewed me up a sleeping bag bag type bag (I think that makes sense)
Enjoying AG ,thanks for making it easy to get into,
just reread this post probably should not go on internet after so many beers


----------



## Kingy

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 26................ Yes........................... 598lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................9..................Yes.............. ............186lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......13..................Yes.................... .over 260lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill

Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................3...................yes...........................67l
tres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt 
Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt

My silicon hose turned up today after id allready chilled. so the next batch ill be trying the no chill method. 
Because i brew fairly regular the cost of ice and the hassle of going to get the ice all the time is annoying.(especially after a few beers)

The copper tubing is way to expensive..

i most probably will build an immersion chiller if i find the no chill method is affecting my beer etc etc.
But id have to work out which way to go about recycling the water first.

So im going to do a no chill either tomorrow or satdy using a low alcohol batch that im brewing for my old man.

cheers kingy


----------



## Hashie

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 26................ Yes........................... 598lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................10..................Yes.............. ............209lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......13..................Yes.................... .over 260lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................3...................yes...........................67l
tres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt

WOOT into double figures


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Kingy said:


> My silicon hose turned up today after id allready chilled. so the next batch ill be trying the no chill method.
> Because i brew fairly regular the cost of ice and the hassle of going to get the ice all the time is annoying.(especially after a few beers)
> 
> The copper tubing is way to expensive..
> 
> i most probably will build an immersion chiller if i find the no chill method is affecting my beer etc etc.
> But id have to work out which way to go about recycling the water first.
> 
> So im going to do a no chill either tomorrow or satdy using a low alcohol batch that im brewing for my old man.
> 
> cheers kingy



I've taken to having a 100litre storage box sitting out the back full of percarbonaty water for soaking bottles. Last couple of brew days, I've put my NCCube into it. Tomorrow, I will add 5kg ice I've made in freezer in it towards the end and I'm set...


----------



## PistolPatch

Hashie said:


> Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> Pistol Patch............. 26................ Yes........................... 598lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
> Hashie......................10..................Yes.............. ............209lt No chill
> MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
> PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......13..................Yes.................... .over 260lt No Chill
> Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
> Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
> Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
> Partial
> Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
> davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
> 
> Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
> No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
> No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy......................3...................yes...........................67l
> tres
> Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
> Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........2..................yes..............................46lt
> 
> WOOT into double figures



Donya Hashie :super: 

My goodness guys! We've got Kingy, Murcluf, Patobeermonster and Harry_Rmbler (well, I just added Harry) who have all just started BIABing.

Kingy we have known about (how'd the whit magic go?) but the other guys have come out of the blue.

Anyway you guys, it's great to see your names up there. I think us BIABer's are getting a little slack at welcoming new troops and need to lift our game a bit  

I know we'll hear from Harry soon (he has a hangover at the moment) but I'd love to hear from Murcluf and Pato as to what got you guys under way. If you get a chance can you write something in the main BIAB thread for us?

That would be tops! I'll whack a quick note in the main thread now...

Congratulations guys,
Pat


----------



## Kingy

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 26................ Yes........................... 598lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................10..................Yes.............. ............209lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......13..................Yes.................... .over 260lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................4...................yes...........................90l
tres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt
Harry_Rmbler..........2..................yes..............................46lt

drinking my first biab now and its bloody beutiful,ordered another keg as well so i can try and keep 3 kegs full.And age them a little longer than usual.
What a differance AG'ing makes :beerbang: 

Marga mill also on the way. thx ross!

cheers kingy

p.s just done my first no chill so cant wait for the results. No chill is a lot easier so i hope it works out.


----------



## PistolPatch

> Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> Pistol Patch............. 28................ Yes........................... 644lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
> Hashie......................10..................Yes.............. ............209lt No chill
> MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
> PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......13..................Yes.................... .over 260lt No Chill
> Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
> Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
> Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
> Partial
> Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
> davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
> 
> Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
> No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
> No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy......................4...................yes...........................90l
> tres
> Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
> Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........2..................yes..............................46lt



Good on you Kingy! Yep, just keep ordering those kegs - lol!

Just added two more brews above. Both of these were side by sides with batch-spargers. I'll write some details up in the main thread now.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Wow , great to see some new names n the list .. well done guys ..

Kingy, glad to hear your drinking your first one now and all is good.. your going well with 4 brews down. Good to see.. and you can never have too many kegs...LOL .. She'll understand 


Well done guys .
:beer:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 28................ Yes........................... 644lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 14 .................Yes!..........................322lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................10..................Yes.............. ............209lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......13..................Yes.................... .over 260lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................4...................yes...........................90l
tres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt
Harry_Rmbler..........2..................yes..............................46lt

Another Australian Pale Ale... *yawn*...


----------



## Hashie

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 28................ Yes........................... 644lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 14 .................Yes!..........................322lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................11..................Yes.............. ............232lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......13..................Yes.................... .over 260lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................4...................yes...........................90l
tres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt
Harry_Rmbler..........2..................yes..............................46lt

Aidens Irish Red #2 under way.


----------



## Kingy

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 28................ Yes........................... 644lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 14 .................Yes!..........................322lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................11..................Yes.............. ............232lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......13..................Yes.................... .over 260lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................5...................yes...........................113
itres no chilled the last 2 brews
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt
Harry_Rmbler..........2..................yes..............................46lt 

geez is that the time  time flys when ur having fun 

edit: the no chill section


----------



## Harry-Rmlbrs

PistolPatch said:


> My goodness guys! We've got Kingy, Murcluf, Patobeermonster and Harry_Rmbler (well, I just added Harry) who have all just started BIABing.
> 
> I know we'll hear from Harry soon (he has a hangover at the moment).



lol, yeah I wasn't in the best shape. Cheers for adding me.
After tomorrow I'll be able to add a fair whack to the list under my name.

Cheers
Harry


----------



## MVZOOM

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 28................ Yes........................... 644lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................10..................Yes.............. ............209lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......13..................Yes.................... .over 260lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................4...................yes...........................90l
tres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt
Harry_Rmbler..........2..................yes..............................46lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules


And dropped some bag material off to BenHobbs who should be stitching his together shortly....


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Harry-Rmblrs said:


> lol, yeah I wasn't in the best shape. Cheers for adding me.
> After tomorrow I'll be able to add a fair whack to the list under my name.
> 
> Cheers
> Harry


Go Harry :chug: No K&K straight to the good stuff.No offence intended to the KK Klan.
Cheers Neville
Gryphon Brewing


----------



## jimmysuperlative

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 28................ Yes........................... 644lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................10..................Yes.............. ............209lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................4...................yes...........................90l
tres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt
Harry_Rmbler..........2..................yes..............................46lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules


Great to see all the new names on the list :beer: 

_May your bags hang well_ :lol:


----------



## Hashie

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 28................ Yes........................... 644lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................12..................Yes.............. ............255lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................4...................yes...........................90l
tres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt
Harry_Rmbler..........2..................yes..............................46lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules

# 12 mashing as I type, Batz' altbier second time.


----------



## eric8

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 28................ Yes........................... 644lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................12..................Yes.............. ............255lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................4...................yes...........................90l
tres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt
Harry_Rmbler..........2..................yes..............................46lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me

Thought i wouldn't make it, but finally did. Thank you rain!!!!


----------



## Kingy

Congrats!! howd it go eric ? no problems i hope. Its not that hard really, only a bit fearful for the first time of stuffing it up but after that its easy to nail it on the head and clean up as you go.

What did u brew for yout first AG? 

cheers kingy

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 28................ Yes........................... 644lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................12..................Yes.............. ............255lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................5...................yes...........................113
itres no chilled the last 2 brews
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt
Harry_Rmbler..........2..................yes..............................46lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me


geez this list is huge now


----------



## Harry-Rmlbrs

*Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume*
Pistol Patch............. 28................ Yes........................... 644lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................12..................Yes.............. ............255lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
davekate.................5...................Yes.......................app 100lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................5...................yes...........................113
itres no chilled the last 2 brews
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt
Harry_Rmbler..........4..................yes..............................186lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me

My first full solo brew yesterday - 66lt using 2 BIAB setups (Cheers Pat). Can't wait to try it! Also did a brew at the start of the week but that was supervised by Pat (also a double setup). 140lt in one week - Couldn't be happier!
Thanks a million for the Tap Doogie, it is awesome, Pat is spewing he doesn't have one!

Harry


----------



## eric8

Kingy said:


> Congrats!! howd it go eric ? no problems i hope. Its not that hard really, only a bit fearful for the first time of stuffing it up but after that its easy to nail it on the head and clean up as you go.
> 
> What did u brew for yout first AG?



I did a porter Kingy.
I am going to post some pics and what happened <_< .
Eric


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

In my experience....

First time around, you're as nervous as you can be and follow all instructions to the letter. You end up with pretty good outcome.

Second time around, you're much more confident (for no reason at all) and make a change or two. You end up with a pretty good outcome, but not as good as your first.

After that, you learn some more and continue to realise that the learning just keeps on coming and the outcome is always good...

Keep it up guys.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing

Updated -

Bloody hell 220Lt, where did it all go?!

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 28................ Yes........................... 644lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................12..................Yes.............. ............255lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................5...................yes...........................113
itres no chilled the last 2 brews
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt
Harry_Rmbler..........4..................yes..............................186lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me

:super:


----------



## phonos

DK said:


> Bloody hell 220Lt, where did it all go?!



Losses to trub - that's my excuse anyway...


----------



## PistolPatch

> Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 13 .................Yes!..........................298lt No Chill/Electric
> Hashie......................12..................Yes.............. ............255lt No chill
> MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
> PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
> Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
> Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
> Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
> Partial
> Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
> DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
> 
> Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
> No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
> No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy......................5...................yes...........................113
> itres no chilled the last 2 brews
> Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
> Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........4..................yes..............................186lt
> MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
> t N.C. for me



Great to see Eric on the list at last - three cheers!

And congrats to Harry as well on his first unsupervised AG/Brew! Harry is a bit of an experiment for me/us. Can a young bloke brew good beer from grain without going through the trials of kits? Well, he's going pretty well so far!

Spot ya,
Pat

P.S. Harry, I added the two brews totalling 70lts we had forgotten under my name. Donya.


----------



## hughman666

Harry-Rmblrs said:


> Thanks a million for the Tap Doogie, it is awesome, Pat is spewing he doesn't have one!



hmm is it any coincidence that "tap" is actually "pat" spelt backwards?

probably not but get a hole drilled in that robinox pat and get yourself a bloody tap! at least we won't have to see harry pump 3 litres of trub into a fermenter again  

my sides are still aching at the thought of that!!

and how's that APA pulled up? mine's gone already..... :chug:


----------



## PistolPatch

LOL. I hope you saved me a bottle or two


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

hughman666 said:


> hmm is it any coincidence that "tap" is actually "pat" spelt backwards?
> 
> probably not but get a hole drilled in that robinox pat and get yourself a bloody tap! at least we won't have to see harry pump 3 litres of trub into a fermenter again
> 
> my sides are still aching at the thought of that!!
> 
> and how's that APA pulled up? mine's gone already..... :chug:



Since putting a tap in my boilers, my wife has been much more inclined to initiate sex and several women (years younger than I) have offered to do things to me, the likes of which I have not received offers of before. 

I don't understand why PistolPatch is vacillating.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 14 .................Yes!..........................305lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................12..................Yes.............. ............255lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................5...................yes...........................113
itres no chilled the last 2 brews
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......2..................yes.............................23lt
Harry_Rmbler..........4..................yes..............................186lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me

#14 is a tiny, tiny batch done on the stovetop with one of my 'standard' grain bills and just Simcoe as a test.


----------



## paterson2929

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 14 .................Yes!..........................305lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................12..................Yes.............. ............255lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................5...................yes...........................113
itres no chilled the last 2 brews
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......4..................yes.............................58lt
Harry_Rmbler..........4..................yes..............................186lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me


I've gone full scale (23litres), bought a 54 litre pot and this Missus made me a bigger bag (it's great being married to an upholsterer with a industrial sewing machine), started tasting my first AG brews, fantastic, wish I had done it sooner, you can't beat the freshness, brew #3 was a half batch of the Schwarzbier,
I can't wait, if it's tastes anything like the dark Krosovice I drank in the Czech Republic I'll be happy.
AG offers so many possibilties for experimentation I love it.


----------



## Kingy

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 14 .................Yes!..........................305lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................12..................Yes.............. ............255lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................6...................yes...........................135
itres No Chilled the last 3 with good results
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......4..................yes.............................58lt
Harry_Rmbler..........4..................yes..............................186lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me

and loving it


----------



## PistolPatch

Spills: No mate, I'm back to my original auto-syphon and she's working a treat. The reason that I haven't whacked a tap in is because I'm doubtful it is less work than an auto-syphon. You still have to clean the kettle taps and that means pulling them apart from time to time which from what I can see isn't necesarily a quick process. So you haven't turned me yet!

Pato: Good to see you have increased your brewery size. This makes things even easier. Ross's Schwartz recipe is bloody good, especially at this time of year. You can almost eat that beer so I think you have a lot to look forward to. Yum! It would be great to see a pic of your bag too - I don't think any of us can claim to have one made by an upholsterer! If you can do a pic, I'd certainly appreciate it as I have to get two new bags done in the next week or so.

Kingy: Good to see you got the no chill sorted. What are you actually doing? Are you no chilling in the kettle overnight and then transferring or something different? Need some more pics from you too - all your wife's sisters please :blink: 

Spot,
Pat


----------



## Kingy

PistolPatch said:


> Kingy: Good to see you got the no chill sorted. What are you actually doing? Are you no chilling in the kettle overnight and then transferring or something different? Need some more pics from you too - all your wife's sisters please :blink:




Nah mate im just whirlpooling about 2 mins after flame out and then leaving it between 5-10mins then siphoning into a 20 litre plastic jerry (which holds about 24 litres) and sucking up a small amount of trub to just squeeze that bit of extra wort in. (the trub chases the siphon tube towards the end of siphoning) 

I usually only have between 1000-1500mls of crud wastage in the kettle but the next brew will be more than that as ive had enough with using the hopsock i brought. 
I dont see a problem with not using the hop sock in the kettle just means ill have more crud to suck up the tube to the cube to get the most wort out. but seeing as tho i rack and pitch within a few days from the cube to the fermenter most of the hop/trub will stay in the cube without altering the desired taste.

Longest ive left before transfering to fermenter is 72 hours. But i dumped that on a yeast cake so there werent much lag time.

cheers and many beers :chug: 

p.s no photos for ya pat :lol:


----------



## paterson2929

This is a photo of The 17 Litre pot with bag and 54 Litre pot with bag.
Both shaped like sleeping bags with drawstring at the top.
Both made from Voile from scraps at spotlight, cost $3 .


----------



## PistolPatch

Very dissapointed in the lack of photos Kingy but at least Pato came up with the goods 

Pato, I never thought of that design. I think Im right in saying your bag is just two peices of material stitched together as In Design A below?



'

If that works, then that is heaps easier to sew up. I think a few of the guys (and I was going to do the same) used the peices in design C and apparently that's pretty hard to make. My one at the moment is two pieces of Design B sewn together - the real basic model.

I imagine yours would work pretty well Pato so I might have a crack at that. Thanks for pics mate.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## PistolPatch

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 14 .................Yes!..........................305lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................12..................Yes.............. ............255lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................6...................yes...........................135
itres No Chilled the last 3 with good results
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......4..................yes.............................58lt
Harry_Rmbler..........4..................yes..............................115lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me

Just fixed up a litreage error that Harry and I got mixed up on. Whoops!


----------



## paterson2929

PistolPatch said:


> Very dissapointed in the lack of photos Kingy but at least Pato came up with the goods
> 
> Pato, I never thought of that design. I think Im right in saying your bag is just two peices of material stitched together as In Design A below?
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> If that works, then that is heaps easier to sew up. I think a few of the guys (and I was going to do the same) used the peices in design C and apparently that's pretty hard to make. My one at the moment is two pieces of Design B sewn together - the real basic model.
> 
> I imagine yours would work pretty well Pato so I might have a crack at that. Thanks for pics mate.
> 
> Cheers
> Pat



Pat I used version C, it's not actually a rectangle it's a Rhombus, the part that attaches to the circle/base is the shorter length, I made the circle the same diameter as the outside of the pot, then you lose about 1 cm for hem, 
the top part is about 15cm's longer than the side that attaches to the circle/base (bottom length rectangle).
This allows it to fold nicely over the sides, it's also about 10cm's higher than the height of the pot.
And it's got a drawstring sewn into the top, this helps tightening around the top of the pot when mashing and when pulling the grain out and draining, ( I'm sure other people are doing this).
Stitching is thick Polycotton.
After 4 brews seems to be working okay, will try it again on a wheat beer tomorrow.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pato Beer Monster said:


> After 4 brews seems to be working okay, will try it again on a wheat beer tomorrow.



American or German? I understand that your design only works for German-style wheat beers... h34r:


----------



## paterson2929

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> American or German? I understand that your design only works for German-style wheat beers... h34r:


I see you need a sharp wit and a sense of humour to post on this site, hmm... I'll have to drink more beers before I post next time.
:chug: 
by the way the German style Wheat is mashing as we speak. The bag is working great !!!


----------



## Hashie

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 14 .................Yes!..........................305lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................13..................Yes.............. ............281lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................6...................yes...........................135
itres No Chilled the last 3 with good results
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......4..................yes.............................58lt
Harry_Rmbler..........4..................yes..............................115lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me

#13 is in the fermenter, an Australian dark ale, aka, Tooheys old clone


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 15 .................Yes!..........................312lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................13..................Yes.............. ............281lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................6...................yes...........................135
itres No Chilled the last 3 with good results
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......4..................yes.............................58lt
Harry_Rmbler..........4..................yes..............................115lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me

Same old, same old... But with Nelson Sauvin hopping this time.


----------



## Kingy

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 15 .................Yes!..........................312lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................13..................Yes.............. ............281lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................5.................. Yes.....................app 50lt
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................8...................yes...........................181 litres 
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......4..................yes.............................58lt
Harry_Rmbler..........4..................yes..............................115lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me

1st attemp at a double batch today and the bag held up extremely well. Both in no chill cubes. 
same amount of work but twice as much beer :super: 

cheers kingy


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 15 .................Yes!..........................312lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................13..................Yes.............. ............281lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................6.................. Yes.....................app 62lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................8...................yes...........................181 litres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......4..................yes.............................58lt
Harry_Rmbler..........4..................yes..............................115lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me



Did a trippel today. Small batch (12litres) and as a bit of an experiment did a nice 4 stage step mash. Direct heat of the pot with lots of stirring.

Mash in at 55 protein rest for 10mins
ramp to 62 Beta rest for 40mins
Ramp to 72 dextrine rest for 20min
Ramp to 80 Mash-out for 10 min

I am a believer in the cake rack at the bottom of the pot, so with stirring during the ramps, the bag never even looked in danger and I have never hit my rest temps so dead on before in any sort of brew. Each ramp only took about 1 min per C so thats similar performance to what I get out of my HERMS.

Given my pre-boil volumes and gravities... I got an outstanding mash efficiency of 81%


Its been a while between BIABs for me... love the bag B)


----------



## LovesToBrew

Lovestobrew - Brews-0
Still BIABing?- never started
Volume- I like it loud


----------



## paterson2929

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 15 .................Yes!..........................312lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................13..................Yes.............. ............281lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................6.................. Yes.....................app 62lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................8...................yes...........................181 litres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........4..................yes..............................115lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me

Just did a half batch of berapnopod's "Mum's Stout"
h34r:


----------



## LovesToBrew

Has anyone had problems with grains gettin in between the bag's double stitching?


----------



## deckedoutdaz

Why are you guys doing a 1/2 brew??.....I mean, whats the advantage?


----------



## LovesToBrew

download the demo of beersmith, you can work it out in there. i'm not sure if FG has a bearing on how much you add, but I'd work on a grams per litre theory as one batches final volume will vary from anothers.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

deckedoutdaz said:


> Why are you guys doing a 1/2 brew??.....I mean, whats the advantage?



I've moved on from the half-brew to the Quarter-Brew! For me, it has several advantages.

I get to brew more often, which means more fun and more learning. Each time I brew, I improve my procedures and (occasionally) the final product.

I end up with less beer. This is good if an experiment doesn't work and, although I consider myself a talented amateur, a man can only drink so much beer. It also helps with storage - I don't have a huge Beer Storage Facility or a dedicated coolroom.

Each iteration costs a very small amount. I'm brewing today and the grain/hops will cost about $2.50. If I get it horribly wrong, the loan sharks aren't going to be coming after me.

My Quarter Brews are easily doable in my small boiler ($20 from the Asian Importers) and on my stove with the rangehood turned up high. This means that I can brew in the comfort of my own home, as opposed to when I do my full-sized 'production' brews which have to be done outside, exposed to the harsh Melbourne elements. I can fit two such brews inside my Fermentation Facility (fridge), so if I get the timing right (which I rarely do) I can be brewing two to three times a week.

I still do full-sized brews from time to time and am thinking I might just have to do a double batch soon to complete the set.

I've confirmed to my own satisfaction that I can scale between 6 litres and 24 litres and there is no magic that makes it different (if you add the correctly scaled amount of energy, etc.) so I should be able to commission a megalitre brew bag and put Fosters out of business... :blink:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 16 .................Yes!..........................318lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................13..................Yes.............. ............281lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................6.................. Yes.....................app 62lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................8...................yes...........................181 litres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........4..................yes..............................115lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me

A tiny batch of Hefeweizen just coming to boil. When it's old enough, I'll drive it to the abattoir and have it butchered... :blink:


----------



## Thirsty Boy

What Spills said.

More batches without too much volume. I have serious trouble getting through the quantity of beer I brew and dont have a lot of room to store.

I also dont like to brew large batches of really strong beer like trippels or barleywines etc. I just dont drink all that much strong beer. So rather than one large batch of something that will last me all year, I'm planning on a small batch every 3 or 4 months. Then over a period of time I will accumulate a variety of aged strong beers, with a new one reaching drinking age every few months.

I can brew 40 litres at a crack if I want to, its just that sometiimes I want to brew, but I dont really want any more beer.


----------



## troydo

what do you use for the fermenter in these smaller batches? or do you use your normal fermenter and just deal with the added air?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Troydo said:


> what do you use for the fermenter in these smaller batches? or do you use your normal fermenter and just deal with the added air?



For my Tiny Batches, I use Decor 8.5litre storers for primary and (when I can be bothered with a secondary), some cute little 6litre 'jerry cans' given me. The storers have a handle and a lid and cost about $13 in the supermarket or Bunnings. I no-chill in them (straight from the boiler) with the lid on and *ugh* syphon out of them into bottles or whatnot.

You could definitely go cheaper if you find a cheap and cheerful homewares store, but the cute thing about the Decor stuff is that it is designed to be microwaved, dishwashered, etc, so I have no fear of my hot wort falling through the bottom of them or lending an interesting flavour to my beer (no interesting flavours in my beers, thanks!).


----------



## troydo

thats a great idea! and one that would definatly encourage more people to AG.

All of the ag stuff is about doing full size batches.. can i suggest that someone type up a post about small AG brews and put it as a sticky, most people have the pots and such in their kitchen to do one that size... 

ive just never thought of it so either im dumb or its a good idea st sticky....

Could be either :unsure:


----------



## Thirsty Boy

When I first started out with AG I designed my system to brew 12litre batches on. A full HERMS mind you, just a small one.

10litre mash tun, 20litre HLT, 15litre drinking fountain PET bottles as fermentors... worked a treat. I only really upsized when I went to kegs instead of bottles.

Heres a picture of my Pre-BIAB small batch system. I still use the HLT for my full size system and I still have the mash-tun under a bench somewhere





Of course doing it BIAB style all I now require is this






If you (or anyone you know) wants info on how I constructed the small system, just PM me and I'll send you details.

Thirsty


----------



## paterson2929

I made a half batch coz my half sized fermenter was empty and my 2 full sized fermenters were full, I do find though it is much easy to manage that quantity and make inside the house. It's also good for making smaller amounts of beer that you are not going to smash down ie. stout


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

There comes a point where it is more difficult to make a small batch than a big one, I reckon.

With a full-sized brew (perhaps with a half-size), you get to use any equipment you already have - fermenters, etc. Everything is scaled for that size brew. To get to where I am today with my nano-brews, I had to buy a set of extra equipment over that which I already had - the boiler (which is still bigger than the biggest saucepan in the house), fermenters, etc. as well as make the bag.

I reckon that with the appropriate amount of tight-arsedness, a functional full- or half- sized system could be had cheaper and easier.

Today, I split a liquid yeast into four (previously done it with dried yeast sachets). You need to be quite sure of your cleanliness and processes to do this without too many 'Oh $#!%' moments. 

One of my hop additions consisted of 0.5grams of two types of hops. Difficult with bathroom scales!  

I don't want to sound (too) negative, but I reckon tiny batches are not for the faint of heart.


----------



## PistolPatch

> Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 16 .................Yes!..........................318lt No Chill/Electric
> Hashie......................13..................Yes.............. ............281lt No chill
> MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
> PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
> Thirstyboy................6.................. Yes.....................app 62lt 50:50 NC
> Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
> Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
> Partial
> Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
> DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
> 
> Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
> No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
> No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy......................8...................yes...........................181 litres
> Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
> Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
> MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
> t N.C. for me



With all this talk of small batches, I thought I better add in the two batches of 42 litres that Harry did last weekend. I added both brews to Harry's name even though I did all the fermenting and a hell of a lot of cleaning, crushing and carrying  

These batches were 42 litres each and the bag had no worries. Ended up with too much at the end. 'Final' efficiency was 75% on the batch I measured. This includes 7 litres that of trub and what wouldn't fit in the fermenters.

Having the kolsch tonight that Doogie and I brewed. I didn't like it at first - too fruity - but as Tony said it would (it's his recipe) the fruitiness has dissapeared now. The mouthfeel of this beer is tops! Everyone who's tasted this one in the last few days loves it. I gave the Coopers rep here the Kolsch, a schwartz and a 2.5% Amarillo Pale Ale last night. He loved every one of the beers and said you could sell every one. He was amazed at the 2.5% ale. It is very tasty and if you don't tell people it's a light, they actually think it's quite strong!

Anyway, I'll organise some triangular tasting of Doogie's kolsch and the BIABd one and let you know how that goes.

Spot,
Pat


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

A couple of things I forgot to mention yesterday:

To date, the best (Beer Smith Brewhouse) efficiency I've got is 83%, by mashing in my final volume and dunk-sparging in my expected boil-off and grain-absorption. Yesterday, I did all that, but treated the mash bag as a tea-bag - once the grain was in there, the opening was tied off and not untied until it came time to dispose of the grain. My efficiency went down to 75%. It could have been all sorts of things, but I reckon it was the bag-tying. When I did a batch with normally-applied bag and a mash-out, my efficiency was in the high 70's. For mine, the jury is still out on how to squeeze the most efficiency out of this technique.

Because I've been doing these brews on the stovetop, I haven't been able to insulate my boiler during the mash phase as I would with my full-size system. To counter, I've had the gas flame on low pretty much the entire mash cycle. No bag damage and pretty good temperature consistency.


----------



## Kingy

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 16 .................Yes!..........................318lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................13..................Yes.............. ............281lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................6.................. Yes.....................app 62lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................9...................yes...........................221 litres 
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me

Gotta get a tap sorted i think  nearly got a mouthfull of boiling dortmunder today :lol:


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 16 .................Yes!..........................318lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................13..................Yes.............. ............281lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................7.................. Yes....................app 77lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................9...................yes...........................221 litres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me


Tried the dunk sparge today on an oatmeal stout... bugger me. 89% efficiency into the kettle !! Also means that I mashed at a more "normal" L:G ratio of 3.5:1 So the doubters can at least feel better about that.

Actually, I wouldn't worry about the dunk.. but it actually allows me to eek a litre or two more volume out of my small system. 15 litres into the fermentor from a 16 litre pot. Had to add some of the "sparge" incrementally during the boil.

With a lower OG beer and bit of high gravity brewing, I could just about manage a full corny keg from my "small batch" system.

TB


----------



## joecast

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 16 .................Yes!..........................318lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................13..................Yes.............. ............281lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................7.................. Yes....................app 77lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................9...................yes...........................221 litres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t


part mash porter. could possibly be ready for grand final day. woo-hoo :beerbang: 
cant wait to try again.


----------



## blackforestman

joecast said:


> Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 16 .................Yes!..........................318lt No Chill/Electric
> Hashie......................13..................Yes.............. ............281lt No chill
> MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
> PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
> Thirstyboy................7.................. Yes....................app 77lt 50:50 NC
> Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
> Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
> Partial
> Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
> DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
> 
> Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
> No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
> No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy......................9...................yes...........................221 litres
> Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
> Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
> MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
> t N.C. for me
> joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
> t
> part mash porter. could possibly be ready for grand final day. woo-hoo :beerbang:
> cant wait to try again.




me too! 2 brews still BIABing and doing 20 l batches


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Hey Black Forest Man

Glad to hear its been working for you. I have taken the liberty of adding you to the bottom of the official list  hope you don't mind.

Could you do me a favour please. Could you also report some of your BIAB experiences on the BN forum. I'd like to get a few more US brewers on board to try and build some momentum over there. So far it seems like its only you and Goober fro the States who have given it a go.

Oh and keep us posted here as well of course

Cheers

Thirsty




Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 33................ Yes........................... 795lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 16 .................Yes!..........................318lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................13..................Yes.............. ............281lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................7.................. Yes....................app 77lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................9...................yes...........................221 litres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 35................ Yes........................... 845lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 16 .................Yes!..........................318lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................13..................Yes.............. ............281lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................7.................. Yes....................app 77lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................9...................yes...........................221 litres
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt


----------



## PistolPatch

Good on ya Thirsty for adding Black Forest Man to the list. I've been meaning to check out the US site for ages but seem to always get tied up here.

Welcome to AHB Black Forest :beer: 

Great to see joecast adding his name as well.

I'll write some more now in the main BIAB thread where I'm hoping Thirsty will explain what dunk-sparging means!!!

Blackbock, if you're still with us ild son, I have a question for you re step-mashing with BIAB 

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## poppa joe

Ask away...PP.....
Blackbock only a stones throw from me.......And i can ring him....(tell him to get on)
But i dont think he is BIABing.....
PJ


----------



## PistolPatch

Ah PJ! If I remeber correctly, I think BB was having probs with step-mashing. I keep meaning to ask for more detail on this as in theory there shouldn't be any worries there. So yeah, ring him and ask him to drop in.


Pat


----------



## Kingy

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 35................ Yes........................... 845lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 16 .................Yes!..........................318lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................13..................Yes.............. ............281lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................7.................. Yes....................app 77lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................10...................yes...........................24
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt

This brew was a Doppelbock (26litres)dumped on a s189 yeast cake thats brewed a pilsner and then a dortmunder. I have had trouble keeping the temp down and the krausin in the airlock. Its on 16-17 degrees hope i aint ruined it. The high activity has risen the temp vigorously. 

Was tasting good from the samples. Og estimate was 1.075 and ended up with 1.074.

Having a weekend off brewing this weekend as all 3 kegs are full and almost all of my bottles.
Yet to taste a AG from the bottle yet


----------



## Hashie

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 35................ Yes........................... 845lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 16 .................Yes!..........................318lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................14..................Yes.............. ............323lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................7.................. Yes....................app 77lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................3...................Yes............................65l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................10...................yes...........................24
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt

A second batch of TL's SNPA clone. The first sample I had of this beer last week was so nice I just had to make it again.


----------



## phonos

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 35................ Yes........................... 845lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 16 .................Yes!..........................318lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................14..................Yes.............. ............323lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................7.................. Yes....................app 77lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................10...................yes...........................24
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt

I made a partial mash version of a Newcastle Brown Ale clone I found on here:

1.3kg Maris Otter
0.23kg Light Crystal
0.12kg Chocolate Malt
0.68kg Brown Sugar
1.5kg LME

52g 4.2% EKG hops @ 45min

Safale S-04

The smell out of the fermenter was great this morning!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 35................ Yes........................... 845lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 17 .................Yes!..........................324lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................14..................Yes.............. ............323lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................7.................. Yes....................app 77lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................10...................yes...........................24
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................2.....................yep..........................46lt / Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt

Another nano-brew - this time of a deep chocolate porter-like substance.


----------



## MVZOOM

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 35................ Yes........................... 845lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 17 .................Yes!..........................324lt No Chill/Electric
Hashie......................14..................Yes.............. ............323lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................7.................. Yes....................app 77lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................10...................yes...........................24
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt

ESB just gone down.. may be an English Best bitter - bit light, it will probably work out at around 4.8%..

Cheers - Mike

Edit - to capture last update...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 35................ Yes........................... 845lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 18 .................Yes!..........................330lt No Chill/Electric or stovetop
Hashie......................14..................Yes.............. ............323lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................7.................. Yes....................app 77lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................10...................yes...........................24
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt

The world's smallest ever batch of Blonde Ale which will be fermented with Wyeast 1214 yeast... Mashed in 5litres, sparged with 5litres. Got 88% Brewhouse efficiency which made up for Saturday's appalling under-70% effort, thus proving to me that particularly for bigger beers (eg my porter) you need to increase the ratio of sparge:mash water.

Edit: Fixed efficiency calc which was just a stupid calc mistake.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 18 .................Yes!..........................330lt No Chill/Electric or stovetop
Hashie......................14..................Yes.............. ............323lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................7.................. Yes....................app 77lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................10...................yes...........................24
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 18 .................Yes!..........................330lt No Chill/Electric or stovetop
Hashie......................14..................Yes.............. ............323lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................10...................yes...........................24
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt

Latest one was a nano batch of Berliner Weiss.

6 litres total volume, No-boil :blink: Mash hops only, 5 litres chilled and pitched with kolsch yeast, 1 litre No-chilled and pitched the next day with a tablespoon of uncrushed barley (lactic ferment) Main wort fermenting at back porch room temp (say 12) and the lactic in a 30 water bath. Both going well.

My smallest BIAB ever and by far the weirdest brew I have ever tried to put together. On a bright note, small batch, no-boil BIAB is a _really_ fast process. 2hrs from set-up to clean up... cool.


----------



## Kingy

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 18 .................Yes!..........................330lt No Chill/Electric or stovetop
Hashie......................14..................Yes.............. ............323lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................12...................yes...........................29
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................1...................YES............................20
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt

2 brews done today so i could set my figures on beersmith,i actually learnt a fair bit today on volumes and boil off  im not going to be guessing now and my bitterness values etc.etc should be spot on. well nearly anyway. 
After 2 weeks of not brewing i actually enjoyed doing it today instead of it being a chore. :beer: 
Might do double batches every 2nd week instead of brewing every weekend.  

cheers kingy


----------



## eric8

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 18 .................Yes!..........................330lt No Chill/Electric or stovetop
Hashie......................14..................Yes.............. ............323lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................12...................yes...........................29
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt

I did an APA on Fri night. Just waiting for my yeast and then into fermenter. trying to get a couple of kegs on the go, I need more MALT. I need more work to buy more though, damn you winter!


----------



## Rod

I assume I now qualify , see thread BIAB BBQ Beer

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 18 .................Yes!..........................330lt No Chill/Electric or stovetop
Hashie......................14..................Yes.............. ............323lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................12...................yes...........................29
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 19 .................Yes!..........................360lt No Chill/Electric or stovetop
Hashie......................14..................Yes.............. ............323lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................12...................yes...........................29
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt


----------



## Hashie

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 19 .................Yes!..........................360lt No Chill/Electric or stovetop
Hashie......................15..................Yes.............. ............346lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................12...................yes...........................29
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt

Forgot to add this one. Made another German Black Beer last week. Put it into secondary today.


----------



## Darren

Zee beer police vill be vatching you all for now on

cheers

Darren


----------



## Kingy

we musn't step out of line now. These BIAB threads are being closely monitered. Im not saying anything else in case i say the wrong thing...


----------



## poppa joe

"I SEE NOTHING"
BUT IN SIBERIA YOU will see less......To the Russian Front with all of you...  
PJ


----------



## RobB

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 19 .................Yes!..........................360lt No Chill/Electric or stovetop
Hashie......................15..................Yes.............. ............346lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................12...................yes...........................29
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt
Malty Cultural..........1....................yes.............................10 lt

FWIW, BIAB definitely fast-tracked me into AG.


----------



## Hashie

Welcome to the club Malty. I'm sure your first AG will be a beauty.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Rod, Malty...

Welcome to the wonderful world of AG... your obsession has now officially begun.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 21 .................Yes!..........................374lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................15..................Yes.............. ............346lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................12...................yes...........................29
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt
Malty Cultural..........1....................yes.............................10 lt


----------



## Hashie

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 21 .................Yes!..........................374lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................16..................Yes.............. ............367lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................12...................yes...........................29
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt
Malty Cultural..........1....................yes.............................10 lt

Another Altbier under way.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 22 .................Yes!..........................381lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................16..................Yes.............. ............367lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................12...................yes...........................29
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt
Malty Cultural..........1....................yes.............................10 lt


----------



## Fents

jesus spills dont you have a day job! everytime i look u are brewing...madman.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Fents said:


> jesus spills dont you have a day job! everytime i look u are brewing...madman.



It's a crying shame, isn't it?


----------



## Fents

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> It's a crying shame, isn't it?



Nah mate its legendary! :beerbang:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 23 .................Yes!..........................386lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................16..................Yes.............. ............367lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................12...................yes...........................29
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt
Malty Cultural..........1....................yes.............................10 lt

A tiny brew (five litres) of pumpkin ale, hopped with Chinook, Cascade and Willamette.


----------



## Kingy

pumpkin beer? let me know what your doing spills... im curious on that
Im doing my first AG wheat beer tomorrow i dunno if anyone has tried this biab style . Anyway im gunna find out how it tastes in a few weeks 

cheers,kingy


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Kingy said:


> pumpkin beer? let me know what your doing spills... im curious on that
> Im doing my first AG wheat beer tomorrow i dunno if anyone has tried this biab style . Anyway im gunna find out how it tastes in a few weeks
> 
> cheers,kingy



My second Bavarian wheatie is almost ready to bottle - the first was not to my liking.

The seppos make pumpkin beer (I think as a holiday beer). You can add the pumpkin post-mash, but I don't see the point in that. I roasted (no oil) small cubes of some Jarrahdale until it caramelised and then mashed it (in both senses) with the grain. I added 0.25kg pumpkin to 1.75kg grain (pils, amber, crystal, munich) and treated it as usual from then on in. I ended up with about 6 litres of 1.064 sg wort (five litres in the fermenter) that should have about 27IBUs of green. The pumpkin added a surprising amount of colour to the whole shebang, and it is now feeding some US-05. Traditionally, it would have vanilla, cinnamon, nutmeg or such sillyness in addition to the hops, but I thought I would be somewhat more pedestrian (and we were out of nutmeg).


----------



## Kingy

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 23 .................Yes!..........................386lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................16..................Yes.............. ............367lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......15..................Yes......................... 330lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................13...................yes...........................32
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt
Malty Cultural..........1....................yes.............................10 lt

Brews are starting to slow up ive got about 50 empty longys left and 4 kegs full and 2 no chill cubes waiting.
My first AG wheat beer waiting for the ambient temp to rise back up in the 20's.And a skunk fart ale.
Time to look for a ferment fridge before the extreme summer heat comes. 
That way i can do both styles of beer all year round.

Hey spills that pumpkin ale sounds awesome. Shame i dont like pumpkin unless its mashed with potatos :lol: Now theres a thought Potato pumpkin beer :huh: 

cheers,kingy


----------



## jimmysuperlative

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 23 .................Yes!..........................386lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................16..................Yes.............. ............367lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16..................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................13...................yes...........................32
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt
Malty Cultural..........1....................yes.............................10 lt

Another LCPA clone in the keg! :chug:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 24 .................Yes!..........................310lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................16..................Yes.............. ............367lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16..................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................13...................yes...........................32
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt
Malty Cultural..........1....................yes.............................10 lt

A 'By the Book' BIAB Rye IPA, brewed with Thirsty Boy which just *might* be ready to taste in about a fortnight.

WRT Pumpkin Ale, I reckon that as I was using the pumpkin primarily as a source of starch/sugars, the beer won't be like sucking down a Sunday roast. I think the pumpkin will add something, but I'm hoping for the tasting panel to behave like good little Iron Chef guests and declare it to be like nothing they've ever tasted... :blink:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 25 .................Yes!..........................314lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................16..................Yes.............. ............367lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16..................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................13...................yes...........................32
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......6..................yes.............................93lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt
Malty Cultural..........1....................yes.............................10 lt

I'm being a bit rude with this one - we brewed partigyle style last night and I finished off the small beer today - a lighter version of the Rye IPA, but with a different (and cheaper) hopping regime.


----------



## paterson2929

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 36................ Yes........................... 882lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 25 .................Yes!..........................314lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................16..................Yes.............. ............367lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16..................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................13...................yes...........................32
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes.............................165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt
Malty Cultural..........1....................yes.............................10 lt
Brewed a Pilsner and APA for the AFL GF and another schwarzbier coz my Missus loves it.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 39................ Yes........................... 962lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 25 .................Yes!..........................314lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................16..................Yes.............. ............367lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16..................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................13...................yes...........................32
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes.............................165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt
Malty Cultural..........1....................yes.............................10 lt


I've been haveing a bit of a break from the Net , was chewing up to much of my time now that the weather is good. 
37 was a blonde 38 a smoked porter and 39 a double batch of ale at around 4% for the masses.. 
were off to the Palmer River camping in 2 weeks and hope to take a couple of kegs away with us, a real test for the off road fridge and keg chiller. It will be hot work haveing a scratch around looking for a bit of gold..

Good to see a few new names up here , keep up the good work guy and girls ..

Cheers Ned


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 39................ Yes........................... 962lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 26 .................Yes!..........................362lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................16..................Yes.............. ............367lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16..................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................13...................yes...........................32
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes.............................165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt
Malty Cultural..........1....................yes.............................10 lt

A double-sized batch (48litres) of a cascadey, amarilloey beer-like substance. My first double-size batch - too easy.


----------



## RobB

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 39................ Yes........................... 962lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 26 .................Yes!..........................362lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................16..................Yes.............. ............367lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16..................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................13...................yes...........................32
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes.............................165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes.............................20 lt

Another half sized batch for my second AG. Until I get a burner or element, it's ten litres at a time for me.

I'm improving rapidly. This time 10% of the brew day actually went to plan. All Amarillo APA is bubbling away nicely.


----------



## eric8

Kingy said:


> My first AG wheat beer waiting for the ambient temp to rise back up in the 20's.



Hey Kingy how did the wheat go? I am getting a 25kg sack in the Syd BB. Wheaties are definitely one of my fav's.
eric


----------



## Kingy

> Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 39................ Yes........................... 962lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 26 .................Yes!..........................362lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................16..................Yes.............. ............367lt No chill
> MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
> PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......16..................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
> Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
> Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
> Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
> Partial
> Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
> DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
> 
> Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
> No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
> No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy......................14...................yes...........................35
> litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
> Patobeermonster......9..................yes.............................165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
> MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
> t N.C. for me
> joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
> t
> black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
> Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
> 1lt
> Malty Cultural..........2....................yes.............................20 lt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kingy how did the wheat go? I am getting a 25kg sack in the Syd BB. Wheaties are definitely one of my fav's.
> eric
> 
> 
> 
> Its still in the no chill cube as the weather has dropped up here. Waiting for some warmer temps so i can ferment it a little higher. I grabbed a 25kg bag as well :beer: Time for a few wheat beer experiments.
> cheers,kingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hashie

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 39................ Yes........................... 962lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 26 .................Yes!..........................362lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17..................Yes.............. ............388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16..................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................5...................Yes..........................100lt
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................13...................yes...........................32
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes.............................165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes.............................20 lt

Another Irish Red Ale in the fermenter.


----------



## etbandit

Whats BIAB????


----------



## Steve

etbandit said:


> Whats BIAB????




im sure there's a thread somewhere called a guide to all grain brewing in a bag......


----------



## Beer man

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 39................ Yes........................... 962lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 26 .................Yes!..........................362lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17..................Yes.............. ............388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16..................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l
Partial
Beer Man.................15...................Yes..........................375lt no chill, no problems 
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l

Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l
No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................13...................yes...........................32
litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes.............................165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
1lt
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes.............................20 lt

recently: bock, Rye IPA, czech pils, about to do a porter

beer man


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 39................ Yes........................... 962lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 29 .................Yes!..........................409lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17..................Yes.............. ............388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16..................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l Partial
Beer Man.................15...................Yes..........................375lt no chill, no problems 
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................13...................yes...........................32 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes.............................165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
lt
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes.............................20 lt

1) Saturday's BIAB demo at Grain and Grape - 24 litres 'pretty much' what I wanted it to be. I'm enjoying a forced carb'd sample of it right now.

2) A cute little Belgian Blonde thing for the Vic Christmas Case Swap, executed with Thirsty Boy while filtering and bottling the aforementioned rye IPA, enjoying a beer or three and combing through a shipment from CraftBrewer!


----------



## dr K

Hey...sure you know all about it but if you do not Google Docs is a great free resource.
You can set up a Spreadsheet and those with editing rights (ie anyone invited) can add edit their number of batches, total litres and such at will. Because its in a spreadsheet form you then number crunch all sorts of stuff like average brew length.
If you added efficiency it would be even more helpfull.
In fact you could go the whole hog and add brew to length, SG/FG/Efficiency columns on..then let the spreadsheet calculate attenuation, average attenuation, average efficiency the list is endless and the results are well worth it..fan alternative way to run a register....

oh.. docs.google.com


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 39................ Yes........................... 962lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 30 .................Yes!..........................432lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17..................Yes.............. ............388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16..................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l Partial
Beer Man.................15...................Yes..........................375lt no chill, no problems 
DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy......................13...................yes...........................32 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes.............................165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
t N.C. for me
joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
lt??????
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes.............................20 lt

What passes in this house for a hoppy beer - 1.059SG, 36.4IBU from 5.5kg grain and 72g hops - 82%eff. Not chilling as I type this.


----------



## Kingy

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> 
> Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes............................714lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 39................ Yes.............................962lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 30 ...............Yes!..........................432lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................17................Yes.............. ............388lt No chill
> MaxT........................5..................No.............................11
> lt
> PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......16.................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
> Thirstyboy................8..................Yes............................app 83lt 50:50 NC
> Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
> Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l Partial
> Beer Man.................15..................Yes..........................375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10..................Yes...........................ap
> 220lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
> Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7...................No............................16
> l No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6...................Yes..........................175l No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................14..................yes............................361 litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
> Patobeermonster......9..................yes............................165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................199lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................2...................YES............................42 N.C. for me
> joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
> t
> black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
> Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
> t??????
> Malty Cultural..........2....................yes.............................20 lt



Another wheat beer which will always be on tap right through summer. Bloody beutiful


----------



## the_fuzz

Built my electric BIAB kettle, bag was done yesterday, picking up my grain bill tomorrow. So hopefully by this time tomorrow, I will officially be a BIAB'er :beer:


----------



## joecast

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes............................714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 39................ Yes.............................962lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 30 ...............Yes!..........................432lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17................Yes.............. ............388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............................11
lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16.................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8..................Yes............................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l Partial
Beer Man.................15..................Yes..........................375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10..................Yes...........................ap
220lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No............................16
l No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6...................Yes..........................175l No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14..................yes............................361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes............................165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup.............................45
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
t??????
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes.............................20 lt

batch #2 boiling away now. an apa with nelson sauvin and cascade. batch #3 will be an ipa in a few weeks. woot-woot!!
joe


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes............................714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 39................ Yes.............................962lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 31 ...............Yes!..........................439lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17................Yes.............. ............388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............................11
t
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16.................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8..................Yes............................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l Partial
Beer Man.................15..................Yes..........................375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10..................Yes...........................ap
20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No............................16
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6...................Yes..........................175l No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14..................yes............................361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes............................165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup.............................45
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
??????
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes.............................20 lt

Seven litres of a Southern Brown Ale, mashed in at 18:05. All done and dusted at 22:00, compleat with a dunk sparge and a 90minute boil, leading to 85% efficiency (while I prepared a roast lamb and veg meal after a day at NGV and Tutto Bene - Al Presidente plus a JD&C). Cleaning finished at 20:25, chilling in the fermenter as we speak, waiting for the right time to pitch yeast. Enjoying the last of a choc stout porter while that happens...


----------



## the_fuzz

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes............................714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 39................ Yes.............................962lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 31 ...............Yes!..........................439lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17................Yes.............. ............388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............................11
t
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16.................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8..................Yes............................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l Partial
Beer Man.................15..................Yes..........................375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10..................Yes...........................ap
20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No............................16
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6...................Yes..........................175l No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14..................yes............................361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes............................165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup.............................45
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
??????
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes.............................20 lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........1....................Yes............................11.5 Electric - no Chill

Did my first All grain using the BIAB method - so I'm now part of the offical list. Can't wait to taste


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> Did my first All grain using the BIAB method - so I'm now part of the offical list. Can't wait to taste



Don't say you weren't warned... Your relationship with your local HBS owner is about to improve.


----------



## kevnlis

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes............................714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 39................ Yes.............................962lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 31 ...............Yes!..........................439lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17................Yes.............. ............388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No.............................11
t
PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16.................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8..................Yes............................app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l Partial
Beer Man.................15..................Yes..........................375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10..................Yes...........................ap
20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No............................16
No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6...................Yes..........................175l No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14..................yes............................361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes............................165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................42 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup.............................45
t
black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
??????
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes.............................20 lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........1....................Yes............................11.5 Electric - no Chill
kevnlis....................6.....................yes......................140L No Chill

had efficiency problems so I am in the process of building an esky tun, will still do BIAB in the future I am sure.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes............................ 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 41................ Yes.......................... 1041lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 31 ...............Yes!.......................... 439lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17................Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......16.................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
Thirstyboy................8..................Yes......................... app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15..................Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10..................Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6...................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6...................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14..................yes............................ 361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................ 42 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2...................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes............................. 20lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........1....................Yes............................ 11.5 Electric - no Chill
kevnlis....................6.....................yes...................... 140L No Chill


Woot Woot 1000lt


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Woot Woot 1000lt



What are you going to do with all that beer?


----------



## jimmysuperlative

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes............................ 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 41................ Yes.......................... 1041lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 31 ...............Yes!.......................... 439lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17................Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+................Yes.........................officially lost count B) 
Thirstyboy................8..................Yes......................... app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15..................Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10..................Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6...................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6...................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14..................yes............................ 361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................ 42 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2...................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes............................. 20lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........1....................Yes............................ 11.5 Electric - no Chill
kevnlis....................6.....................yes...................... 140L No Chill

Skunk Fart in fermenter ... Roger's clone in no chill !

This is livin'


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> What are you going to do with all that beer?






Well lets see theres 38lts in the fridge and 46 in the brew box , 

as for the other 967 well lets just say that the lemon tree is looking preety good h34r:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes............................ 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42................ Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 31 ...............Yes!.......................... 439lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17................Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+................Yes.........................officially lost count 
Thirstyboy................8..................Yes......................... app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15..................Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10..................Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6...................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6...................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14..................yes............................ 361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................ 42 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2...................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes............................. 20lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........1....................Yes............................ 11.5 Electric - no Chill
kevnlis....................6.....................yes...................... 140L No Chill


----------



## the_fuzz

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes............................ 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42................ Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 31 ...............Yes!.......................... 439lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17................Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+................Yes.........................officially lost count 
Thirstyboy................8..................Yes......................... app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15..................Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10..................Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6...................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6...................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14..................yes............................ 361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................ 42 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2...................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes............................. 20lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2....................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6.....................yes...................... 140L No Chill


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes............................ 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42................ Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 33 ...............Yes!.......................... 486lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17................Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+................Yes.........................officially lost count 
Thirstyboy................8..................Yes......................... app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15..................Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10..................Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6...................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6...................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14..................yes............................ 361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................ 42 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2...................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes............................. 20lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2....................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6.....................yes...................... 140L No Chill

A double batch of wheat beer tag-teamed with Thirsty Boy last week, but he didn't claim it as his own, so as we did it at my house and with my equipment, it's mine!!!

And a pico batch of American Amber Ale brewed this afternoon. My mash-out finished just as M*A*S*H begun...


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes............................ 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42................ Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 33 ...............Yes!.......................... 486lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17................Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+................Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..................Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1...................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15..................Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10..................Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6...................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6...................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14..................yes............................ 361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................ 42 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2...................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes............................. 20lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2....................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6.....................yes...................... 140L No Chill


Hah !!! Batch Pirating bastard.... half that volume's mine damn you. We each get to claim a "batch" but we have to split the volume.

I haven't adjusted my tally for a couple of shared brews so..

Half the Double batch with Spills - 23L and he didn't mention but we did a Decoction on this batch... easy.
Half the Demo Batch at G&G - 12L
Half the trail batch for the Demo at G&G - 12L

3 more for 47litres

Thirsty


----------



## PistolPatch

> Pistol Patch............. 32................ Yes............................ 806lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42................ Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 33 ...............Yes!.......................... 486lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................17................Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
> MaxT........................5..................No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1..................Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......18+................Yes.........................officially lost count
> Thirstyboy............... 11..................Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1...................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4...................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15..................Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10..................Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2...................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6...................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7...................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6...................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6...................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................14..................yes............................ 361 litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9..................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........8..................yes............................ 291lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................2...................YES............................ 42 N.C. for me
> joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
> black forest man......2...................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................1...................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........2....................yes............................. 20lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2....................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6.....................yes...................... 140L No Chill



Just sneaking in to do a little update for Harry and myself. Both have been doing double-batches with no worries. Congrats to Ned on cracking the grand! Pretty impressed with the variety of beers that have been made too. Great stuff!

All the best,
Pat


----------



## RobB

Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes............................ 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42................ Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 33 ...............Yes!.......................... 486lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17................Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+................Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..................Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1...................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15..................Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10..................Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6...................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6...................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14..................yes............................ 361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................2...................YES............................ 42 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2...................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3....................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2....................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6.....................yes...................... 140L No Chill

I finally have a burner capable of boiling more than 10 litres. 25 litres of IPA kicked off yesterday.

I mashed using my bag inside an esky and then performed a sparge of sorts by dunking the bag in my kettle. Not a true, single vessel BIAB. More like a mash tun with voile manifold.

Easily my best efficiency so far, but I don't know whether to attribute this to the method or the fact that I'm getting the hang of this AG lark.


----------



## eric8

Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes............................ 714lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42................ Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 31 ...............Yes!.......................... 439lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17................Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5..................No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1..................Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+................Yes.........................officially lost count 
Thirstyboy................8..................Yes......................... app 83lt 50:50 NC
Wardhog..................1...................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4...................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15..................Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10..................Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2...................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6...................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7...................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6...................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6...................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14..................yes............................ 361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9..................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................3...................YES............................ 67 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2...................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1...................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........2....................yes............................. 20lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2....................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6.....................yes...................... 140L No Chill

An APA with all Cascade


----------



## hairofthedog

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Name................. Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> Pistol Patch............. 30................ Yes........................... 714lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 39................ Yes........................... 962lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 29 .................Yes!..........................409lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................17..................Yes.............. ............388lt No chill
> MaxT........................5..................No.............. .............115lt
> PJ............................1..................Will be........................23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......16..................Yes......................... 350lt No Chill
> Thirstyboy................8.................. Yes....................app 83lt 50:50 NC
> Wardhog..................1...................?...............................23lt
> Phonos....................4...................Yes............................88l Partial
> Beer Man.................15...................Yes..........................375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10..................Yes.......................app 220lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2...................No.............................46l
> Blackbock................6...................No............................180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7...................No..........................161l No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6....................Yes.........................175l No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6...................No.............................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy......................13...................yes...........................32 litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1..................Will be........................11lt
> Patobeermonster......9..................yes.............................165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes..............................199lt
> MVZOOM.................5.....................yep..........................120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................2...................YES............................42
> t N.C. for me
> joecast....................1..................yup.............................24
> t
> black forest man......2...................yes.............................40lt
> Rod.........................1...................yes.............................
> lt
> Malty Cultural..........2....................yes.............................20 lt
> hairofthedog..........10....................yes..............................200
> 
> 
> Saturday's BIAB demo at Grain and Grape - 24 litres 'pretty much' what I wanted it to be. I'm enjoying a forced carb'd sample of it right now.
> 
> 2) A cute little Belgian Blonde thing for the Vic Christmas Case Swap, executed with Thirsty Boy while filtering and bottling the aforementioned rye IPA, enjoying a beer or three and combing through a shipment from CraftBrewer!


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Name................. Brews........are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 32..............Yes............................ 806lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 33 ............Yes!.......................... 486lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14................yes............................ 361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................3...................YES............................ 67 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200


You guys hav been missing each others updates... try to copy from the last entry before yours. I have updated the omissions where I noticed them.

TB


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 32..............Yes............................ 806lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 34 ............Yes!.......................... 463lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14................yes............................ 361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................3...................YES............................ 67 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200

I miss the updates.... *sigh*

A biggish batch of a Porter-Like substance that will be fermented by some Nottingham and then introduced to the delights of quality bourbon.

I've adjusted my volume total to accommodate Thirsty Boy's new-found batch lust.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name................. Brews........are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 32..............Yes............................ 806lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 35 ............Yes!.......................... 486lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14................yes............................ 361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................3...................YES............................ 67 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200

A Simcoe-laden American Pale Ale. Should be a bit hoppy; all the bittering came from the flavour additions and a big wodge of aroma hops went into the NCCube (which just happens to be a Blue HDPE Willow Cube and hasn't killed me ye... *thud*


----------



## eric8

Name................. Brews........are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 32..............Yes............................ 806lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 35 ............Yes!.......................... 486lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................14................yes............................ 361 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200

I just finished a 100% wheat with H Mittlefreuh plugs. They smelt fantastic in the boil. First time I have used plugs and can see why people love them. Can't wait to taste this one.
eric :icon_cheers:


----------



## SDJ

eric8 said:


> Name................. Brews........are you still BIABing?........Volume
> 
> Pistol Patch............. 32..............Yes............................ 806lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 35 ............Yes!.......................... 486lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
> Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................14................yes............................ 361 litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
> joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................1.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill


finaly!! B)


----------



## Kingy

Pistol Patch............. 32..............Yes............................ 806lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 35 ............Yes!.......................... 486lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill

after 2months of not brewing everything went perfect  absence makes the heart grow stronger :wub:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 32..............Yes............................ 806lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 534lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill

A double batch of a Rye IPA-like substance, with astounding 90+ percent efficiency. I think I might be hooked on this rye stuff...


----------



## Kingy

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Pistol Patch............. 32..............Yes............................ 806lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 534lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
> Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................16................yes............................ 428 litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
> joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................1.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
> 
> another wheat beer,this time with vienna,munich and chocolate, lol some grains i need to use up.


----------



## Kingy

Pistol Patch............. 32..............Yes............................ 806lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 534lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................17................yes............................ 452 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill

To wet to go to work. Boiling another APA. After 2 and half months of not brewing this rain has been my saviour. have 73 litres fermenting and 48 litres in cubes waiting to be dumped on the yeast cake. 
Wheat beer should be finshed fermenting this arvo,keg it tonight and drink tomorrow :beerbang: 
Itll give me a break from trying to drink all my doppelbock keg dry. (That stuff is potent and seems to last forever)

end of rave
cheers,kingys blog lol

I love beer


----------



## eric8

To wet to go to work. Boiling another APA. After 2 and half months of not brewing this rain has been my saviour. have 73 litres fermenting and 48 litres in cubes waiting to be dumped on the yeast cake. 
I love beer
[/quote]

Jeez Kingy got some to spare then???  .
You really are getting back into it, nice one :beerbang: .
eric


----------



## eric8

Pistol Patch............. 32..............Yes............................ 806lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 534lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................17................yes............................ 452 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................5...................yes............................ 115 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
I knocked this one up last night, didn't finish until about 11:30. Was brewing in the garage which is below the kitchen and I could smell all those lovely hops boiling away from in there.
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 83.33 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 8.33 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 8.33 % 
30.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 14.9 IBU 
35.00 gm Glacier [5.80 %] (15 min) Hops  10.0 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [StartYeast-Ale


----------



## SDJ

Pistol Patch............. 32..............Yes............................ 806lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 534lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................17................yes............................ 452 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................5...................yes............................ 115 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................2...................yes.......................40lt BIAB no chill
Second one down alot easier, Little creatures pale ale copy.

Chers steve :icon_cheers:


----------



## amita

Pistol Patch............. 32..............Yes............................ 806lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 35 ............Yes!.......................... 486lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........6..................yes............................ 199lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................1.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23 lt no chill
wally.......................1...................yes......................23 lt ( sorry wally, better late then......)


and exited!


----------



## PistolPatch

amita said:


> Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 944lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 35 ............Yes!.......................... 486lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
> Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
> joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................1.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
> amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
> 
> 
> Congrats amita (and all recent others) on your first AG! You're going to love that kolsch amita. (I wiped out the no-chill beside your brew seeing as that one was actually chilled.)
> 
> Had a lovely brew of maltycultural's too on Saturday. Top stuff and I'm going to steal his recipe.
> 
> Just updated Harry's figures and mine though I may have missed a brew here or there.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pat


----------



## Rod

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 944lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 35 ............Yes!.......................... 486lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt

made another batch 

A Grumpy's Hoegarrden partial

Rod


----------



## browndog

Pat, Thirsty, the boys over on the green board are debating BIAB on THIS thread. Go get em

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Thanks browndog.

I had a looksee and had at em with a PP style mega post... god help them.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 944lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 510lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................2..................yup............................. 45lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt

My longest brewday ever - started at 08:45 and just finished the cleanup (minus putting away) in time to watch MASH with a glass of Fents' Kolsch.

This batch of a kinda Austramerican pale ale was my first with BB Ale as the base malt (purchased in the most recent bulk buy and crushed with Thirsty Boy's Marga mill). I also borrowed Thirsty Boy's immersion chiller as a test and I have to say that if, like me, you do not have the luxury of a dedicated brewing space, I cannot recommend highly enough that you do *not* bother with it - go NoChill. It was just a nightmare.

I've recently been contemplating the differences between the beers from my big and small systems and thought that chilling might be the issue. If it is, then my quaffers will have to taste the way they do until I can shoehorn the flavour I am looking for out of the plastic jerry.


----------



## joecast

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 944lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 510lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt


----------



## 65bellett

I think I am able to now add my name to the register. My IPA brew in a bag is boiling away as I type. It's a big relief to have finally had a go at all grain.


----------



## PistolPatch

Well done 65b. Must be a big day for new brewers today. Katie and Lloyd are over here right now and have also just mashed in their first all-grain. Looks like a top day for the register. Best of luck 65b!!!


----------



## 65bellett

Pistol thanks for the good wishes. Well I started off with two mates 1 who started off k+k with me 10 years ago and will never change (he made it very clear today) and a non brewer (he thinks Melbourne bitter is Gods gift), and at flame out they both shook my hand thanked me for my hospitality and took off to drink at the pub. At the end of the day it was SWMBO holding the funnel and helping out and telling me how good the brew smelled. Boy does it smell good. 

Here is a piccy of my current brew in a bag Pale Ale in my new 23 ltr Carboy and the Demijohn of BIAB sampler I got from the Vic Case Swap the other week.


----------



## dr K

with all the results coming perhaps another column is required..Awards...S1,S2,S3 for 1,2, 3 in the State and N1, N2,N3 in the Nats....pudding and all that....

K


----------



## Thirsty Boy

No awards yet I believe K.

But then again ... with maybe one or two exceptions, none of the brewers here have been brewing AG for more than a year or two, hell most are at less than 10 batches.

If they were winning places in state and national comps ... that would say a bit about the more experienced brewers who have been plugging away with the more traditional ways of brewing, who aren't winning.

Hell, I just won my first ever place in a decent sized comp this year, if I need the same level of BIAB experience to win a gong, then its gonna wait another year or two at least before I can contribute an S or an N to this register.


----------



## PistolPatch

And a top pic it is 65b. By the look of that pic, I may well need some advice from you shortly.

Sneaking in a post here...

Katie, Kai, Llloyd, Heather, Harry & Sean are just settling down now K&L's first BIAB's has been put to rest. More later.

Katie & Lloyd have scared me somewhat though. The kit beers they produce are truly outstanding. Kai will certainly back me up on this. 

The beers that these guys have shown me tonight and previously have astonished me???

Don't worry 65, even Lloyd already knows that AG is a hell of a lot less risky than kits.

Hopefully I will find their kit secret and incorporate with all-grain 

Kai's drinking all my beer outside but Lloyd is right beside me. Any wise words Lloyd???

(Here he goes. Well, at least he and I.))

$%6&#@

I know you can't put that in beer but let's give it a nudge eh?"


----------



## PistolPatch

browndog said:


> Pat, Thirsty, the boys over on the green board are debating BIAB on THIS thread. Go get em
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Missed your post BD. Thanks for the heads up old mate. ThirstyBoy has written his usual very intelligent and readable reply to your link. (I love ThirstyBoy posts!)

Guess what? I have just woken up to find Katie in my bed!!!

Unfortunately Lloyd is right beside her and I actually did wake up on my couch : (Just goes to show that all brewing systems involve one compromise or another )

Only Katie has internet access and she'll only have it tomorrow so we'll have to wait until then for a proper BIAB register update.

How'd your day go 65b? All OK?

Spot ya ron,
Pat

P.S. I'm going to do a post within the next week on dried US-56 yeast (sometimes packaged as American Ale yeast.) If anyone has had any problems with this yeast please PM or email me. Several of us have found this yeast has changed over the last year. Recipes I have used in the BIAB guide or recommended in the main thread totally rely on 56 hence my concern. The more info we have before I post though, the better.

P.P.S. If anyone has been wondering where FNQBunyip is, he has just moved house but he should get internet back on next week. He's one of the several who has recently had a 56 prob.

Time to go back to bed couch...


----------



## amita

Thirsty Boy said:


> No awards yet I believe K.
> 
> But then again ... with maybe one or two exceptions, none of the brewers here have been brewing AG for more than a year or two, hell most are at less than 10 batches.
> 
> If they were winning places in state and national comps ... that would say a bit about the more experienced brewers who have been plugging away with the more traditional ways of brewing, who aren't winning.
> 
> Hell, I just won my first ever place in a decent sized comp this year, if I need the same level of BIAB experience to win a gong, then its gonna wait another year or two at least before I can contribute an S or an N to this register.




Gday, I was wondering if recipe developement is not a contributing factot to brewing a winning beer rather than the way it has been brewed?
I know PP has done sone side by side brewing and no difference was detected.
Im a right in thinking this?

cheers Amita ,still feeling very exited about BIAB, THE WAY TO GO!!


----------



## Katherine

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 944lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 510lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
Katie.......................1..................ASAP.........................46lt
Lloyd.......................1..................ASAP.........................46lt


What a fantastic day, though hectic. And very excititing. Thank you so much Patch for your hospitality, knowledge and most of your sense of humour! 

Looking forward to the umbilical cord being cut loose from my mentor. Then he can come around and drink ALL the results! Sorry Pat did we drink ALL your beer AGAIN?

Ill post photos later

Katie....


----------



## sathid

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 944lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 510lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
sathid....................1....................yes.............................2
L


----------



## sathid

There is something funky going on with my post. When I submit the post, the last line changes, and I lose one of the numbers, and the last letter or two is always put on the next line. 

Maybe the post is too long or something?

I've tried 4 times now, so I give up


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 944lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 510lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L


Something weirds going on Sathid, I fixed it for you cause its working for me.

Thirsty


----------



## sathid

Cheers


----------



## amita

How did you go with your brew day Sathid? 

cheers amita


----------



## amita

What a fantastic day, though hectic. And very excititing. Thank you so much Patch for your hospitality, knowledge and most of your sense of humour! 

Looking forward to the umbilical cord being cut loose from my mentor. Then he can come around and drink ALL the results! Sorry Pat did we drink ALL your beer AGAIN?

Ill post photos later

Katie.... 
[/quote]


congratulations K+L, welcome to the wonderful world of brewing BIAB style!

cheers amita


----------



## PistolPatch

Katie said:


> What a fantastic day, though hectic. And very excititing. Thank you so much Patch for your hospitality, knowledge and most of your sense of humour!
> 
> Looking forward to the umbilical cord being cut loose from my mentor. Then he can come around and drink ALL the results! Sorry Pat did we drink ALL your beer AGAIN?
> 
> Ill post photos later
> 
> Katie....



Well guys, we have our first female BIAB brewer and from the beers that I have had of her and her partner, Lloyd, we couldn't be luckier in seeing their names added to this register. What these guys have done with kits is truly outstanding. I have only ever had two kit beers strike my mind before. One was from InCider and the other from Old_dog. These both had only the tiniest of extract twangs and were both light-coloured beers. Katie and Lloyd produce top kit beer at a consistency which has truly astounded me and it often has zero extract twang. What the?

I think they may have a secret ingredient in their brewing - a bit of enthusiasm and fun. You'll see it here in Katie's first thread. Am hoping that you guys will make her and Lloyd feel welcome either here or in that thread. Any courtesy you show them will not be forgotten by them. In real life, they are just what I have said... top brewers, a little uncertain about their beers and a tad scared of doing their first thread. Good stuff!

As usual, I'd like to write a lot more (amita - what a top bloke - and all the other guys who have recently had a crack at their first all-grain...) but I reckon I better write a few pages to one of our English members, wimbymoonshine, who I reckon might become England's BIAB pioneer and massatomic who wrote a really nice PM...

Spot ya ron,
Pat

P.S. Also have quite a long post to write to the main thread that I hope will cover a lot of ground and hopefully will get done in the next week.


----------



## RobB

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 944lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 510lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L

My last couple of efforts have used dunk-sparging (a term I pinched from Spills). It's not pure BIAB, but I have stuck with the bag.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Malty Cultural said:


> My last couple of efforts have used dunk-sparging (a term I pinched from Spills). It's not pure BIAB, but I have stuck with the bag.



Paypal or cash will be fine, thanks.

I like to think that people who play with BIAB are happy to experiment and find out stuff for themselves. Modifications to the purist BIAB technique will come and go over time so that it is *both* a gateway AG brewing method and something that committed brewers can use as a basis for their Production System.

Thirsty Boy and I (and probably others) have done a decoction BIAB. I DunkSparge(tm). Double batches through pico-batches have been done. The technique mitres into other brewing concepts as easily as you want/need it to.

And as most of you are aware, you can even make good beer with it!


----------



## brettprevans

ahhh so Thirstyboy DunkSparged at the Vic caseswap? I missed the sparge and had wondered about it how the hell you guys sparged. I was busy doing other things.....

so with DunkSparging do you add the equivilent of sparge volume of water to the boil to reach your target volume? noobie question I know.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

citymorgue2 said:


> ahhh so Thirstyboy DunkSparged at the Vic caseswap? I missed the sparge and had wondered about it how the hell you guys sparged. I was busy doing other things.....
> 
> so with DunkSparging do you add the equivilent of sparge volume of water to the boil to reach your target volume? noobie question I know.



No. TB's a bit of a girl when it comes to demonstrating BIAB - he insists on doing it 'plain vanilla', so you wouldn't have seen.  

It's really simple, though. You decide how much you want to use for your mash versus your sparge. You mash in your vessel as you normally would and lift the bag out as you normally would. At that point, you produce a second vessel with your sparge-temperature water and introduce the bag of grain as you would a teabag to a cup of tea. When you're sick of jiggling about, you drain the bag again and pour the runnings into your boiler.

I started sparging with my estimated boil-off for the process. I am now using a bit more than that as I find it increases my extraction efficiency a bit and also provides the anti-BIABers something to poke fun at. If you currently have a good handle on how much water you need to start with to get to a given end-point, you can just reserve/allocate as much as you want for your sparge.


----------



## RobB

I use my bag in an esky with a 3:1 L:G ratio and have a regular batch sparge volume waiting in my kettle, in which I dunksparge.

I have been getting more consistent results this way, but I have also been growing more confident and competent, so perhaps I can attribute my success to this rather than a change in technique. I'm going to try a pure BIAB again and see how I go.

Strangely, I think it actually helped that I couldn't control my temperature during the mash. My first few BIABs went up and down like a yoyo because I would panic about losng half a degree and over-compensate. I also didn't fully appreciate how much the temperature could vary over the height of the mash and hence the importance of a really good stir when measuring.

On a vaguely related topic, should I be worried about the thick base of my Robinox pot continuing to radiate heat after the flame is off? My temps were always greatest right at the bottom of the grain bed and I was wondering if this was the cause?

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## 65bellett

I have a few questions about this dunksparging business. When I am dunk sparging the bag what temp should the sparge water be? Does all the sparge water have to be added at the beginning bfore the boil or can I add it bit bit through out the boil to keep the water at the right level?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

65bellett said:


> I have a few questions about this dunksparging business. When I am dunk sparging the bag what temp should the sparge water be? Does all the sparge water have to be added at the beginning bfore the boil or can I add it bit bit through out the boil to keep the water at the right level?



When I first read this, I thought you had forgotten that sparging is brew-speak for rinsing and that in doing so we are trying to get more malty goodness out of the grain.

Then I went away, cleaned up some cat vomit and poured myself a beer and thought about it again. I now think I know what you're asking - although I did previously as well.

The short answer is that you could do just that. The problem is that the boil does just more than remove water from the kettle and do things to the hops. Although they are minority compounds, there are other things in the malt that you don't want in your beer and can be driven off by the boil. Precursors to dimethyl sulphide (DMS) are a good example. If you are using malts that are more likely to contain/produce such things and you don't boil them for long enough, you might end up with flavours you do not want.

Does that mean you cannot do what you're talking about? No, but I wouldn't. Palmer is your friend if you want/need/desire more.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

citymorgue2 said:


> ahhh so Thirstyboy DunkSparged at the Vic caseswap? I missed the sparge and had wondered about it how the hell you guys sparged. I was busy doing other things.....
> 
> so with DunkSparging do you add the equivilent of sparge volume of water to the boil to reach your target volume? noobie question I know.




As Spills said, no dunksparge at the case swap. In its naked form, BIAB is a no sparge technique. And Spills' disparaging remarks aside.... when I demo, I like to keep the process down to the most straightforward technique that I know is effective.

In answer to the question (ish) - " . . . wondered about it how the hell you guys sparged" 

Basically you don't have to with BIAB. Not sparging at all will most likely give you an efficiency % somewhere in the 70's. If you dunk sparge, you'll probably get another 5% out of it. But then you need another container/pot to do it in and/or a seperate kettle etc etc. If you can be bothered with the extra (not all that much) effort, well and good. For mine, with a bit of a bag squeeze, I get 75ish % efficiency (into the boiler) and thats good enough for me. So I don't bother.

It all depends on what you want. I like BIAB for its ease, speed and simplicity - mucking about with sparging takes away from that. If I thought it would make better beer...... that would be different. But it doesn't, it just saves 50 cents on malt. Screw that.

If I was going to do it on a regular basis.. I 'd probably go the route that Malty Cultural has gone with the mash-tun/bag combo and dunk sparge in the kettle.

Thirsty


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Thirsty Boy said:


> If I was going to do it on a regular basis.. I 'd probably go the route that Malty Cultural has gone with the mash-tun/bag combo and dunk sparge in the kettle.



I kind of did that a while ago, using two kettles and BIAB mashing in my small kettle, then sparging in my bigger kettle. I didn't like it as much. Can't say why, frankly. Fortunately (in my view) the technique is so flexible that it allows you to do whatever you want. If you can find the kit, experiment.


----------



## PistolPatch

> Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 510lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
> Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
> joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
> amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
> sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
> 65bellett.................1....................yes............................12
> lt
> Katie.....................1....................yes.............................2
> t
> Lloyd.....................1....................yes.............................2
> t



Just updated 65b, Katie & Lloyd's beers. Though K&L brewed double-batches, I have claimed half the volume because I'm fermenting that half and also because they emptied my fridge... again.

65b: Hope I got your details right above. Forget dunk-sparging, certainly for now. It is not until tonight that I have seen clearly what it actually is and how it is done. Spills is one of the most adventurous BIAB brewers and has tried certainly things I would never dream of. I think the answer you should focus on however lies in Thirsty Boy's post above. It is spot on. If you want to improve your efficiency a bit, even though BIAB seems to do very well in this area, I'll whack a post up, probably on Sunday as to how to do this using the barest of BIAB equipment.

Anyone starting out in AG should really be focussed on making sure their thermometer is correct and that they agitate the mash before taking readings. (With BIAB you should also make sure that you have the correct material for your kettle and that it lines the kettle.)

MaltyCultural: What you wrote above,


> I have been getting more consistent results this way, but I have also been growing more confident and competent, so perhaps I can attribute my success to this rather than a change in technique. I'm going to try a pure BIAB again and see how I go.


 is unfortunately, a uniquely rare and spot-on post in this area. Everyone who makes changes in their brewing should be writing posts like that! The beer you brought here the other day was outstanding. Going back to your early brewing methods is a very sensible approach that most new brewers will never try. (You probably would need to do a side by side etc to get accurate results. I'm lending my gear to K & L whilst in Sydney. Maybe organise a double brew day with them )

Spot ya later,
Pat

EDIT: Looks like I'm getting the same as Sathid re the end of the list. Gotta go though sorry so will leave my mess for someone else to clean up!


----------



## dr K

> 65b: Hope I got your details right above. Forget dunk-sparging, certainly for now. It is not until tonight that I have seen clearly what it actually is and how it is done.



Now I have never been a fan of Marilyn Monroe but her husband certainly made a pretty strong point about those who throw off what they see as shackles only to become greater persecutors than those they escaped.
When I first, foolishly, entered this debate, I suggested that a 7:1 liquor to grist ratio aint gunna do your enzymes a lot of favours and finally suggested that you almost had it right. Months on and you get some-one being sensible with a 3:1 ratio and whilst he is not burnt at the stake (that particular form of punishment is reserved for those such as I) and he is told to forget it...
I guess I am already a witch so the dunk test is redundant, but perhaps, just a perhaps you immersed your giant christmas stocking of grain in a volume of water (at mash temp) 3 x that of the grain, and you allowed the mash to proceed in decent conditions for 60 - 90 minutes and then, and only then added 4x to bring it up to 7:1, let it stand a bit, test it for witchcraft by dunking it then hang it out to dry, following you proceed with the boil.
So, a toast to Joe DiMaggio
(all by the way, in good fun, frankly I just find it hard to help, myself)

K


----------



## Thirsty Boy

All in good fun DrK.. but you still manage to tell those of us who choose to not brew the way you do, that we aren't sensible and that the conditions we mash in aren't 'decent'. And also to imply (well, pretty much just state) that the people who have contributed opinions in the last few posts to this thread were persecuting someone for disagreeing with them. You _can't_ help yourself can you?

It's a pity that your ability to read and interpret written English isn't quite as impressive as your opinion of your own wisdom.

I think you'll find that the one who wrote about using the 3:1 ration was Malty Cultural... and rather than him being "not burnt at the stake (that particular form of punishment is reserved for those such as I) and he is told to forget it..." you will find that the only direct reference to his technique at all, was made by me, when I suggested that if I was going to go with a sparged BIAB method.. I would _emulate_ him. Oh, and Spills said he had tried it but just didn't like doing it.

65b mentioned nothing whatsoever about L:G ratios, he asked about temperatures and adding the sparge liquor back to the boil...

Pat may well have given his advice to not worry about dunk sparging... and, except for the fact that you had your combat hat on.. and misread the previous posts, you might have worked out that it was simply advice from a brewer who has 36 batches via this method under his belt, given to someone who has just completed his first batch of AG. The crux of the advice was to keep his technique as simple as possible and not complicate the process by adding in a step that provides no benefit apart from a few point of efficiency. 

Pretty reasonable advice in my book. And it would hold true for any method of brewing whatsoever. Somewhat short of persecution.

But - I'm glad you're having fun DrK. Perhaps we could all share in the fun, if only you chose not to insist on having it at our expense.

Thirsty

PS: turn a little to the left, you are browning unevenly on your stake


----------



## dr K

> PS: turn a little to the left, you are browning unevenly on your stake



   Love it!!!

I can recommend regular immolation, it does wonders in repressing the precious.

K


----------



## jimmysuperlative

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 944lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 510lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......20..............Yes.............................450L
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L


I'm officially back on the register 'cause I missed seeing my numbers changing  
I went back to where it all began today and brewed a Amarillo APA using the same recipe as followed for my very first BIAB! Had to wipe a tear from my eye as nostalgia overcame me ...sniff.

Still have an Irish stout to go tomorrow ...maybe Monday?

It's fantastic to see the new BIABers crowding the register recently. Goes to show that, in spite of the naysayers, people are prepared to have a go for themselves and let proof of the pudding be in the eating (or more obvious brew related paraphrases).

Bag it, man!


edit: poorfreading


----------



## hairofthedog

joecast said:


> Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 944lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 510lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
> Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
> joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........3..................kinda-sorta.................. 45lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
> amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt






jimmysuperlative said:


> Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 944lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 510lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......20..............Yes.............................450L
> Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
> joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
> amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
> sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
> 
> im officialy no longer a biaber as ive seen the light & converted to a 3 vessel system but good luck to the rest of you couldnt resist higher effish & 40lt batchs


----------



## Fents

Dont worry, hairofthedog still use's stockings  

With two keggles now and an esky mate you'll hgave to work on getting a brewstand made up.


----------



## hairofthedog

youve got a point with the stocking maybe ill start me own thread brew in a socking & tell people i invented it


----------



## Katherine

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 510lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................1....................yes..........................12lt
Katie.....................1....................yes.........................23lt
Lloyd.....................1....................yes........................23lt

Cleaned it up for you Patch at least I could do...


----------



## Katherine

> All in good fun DrK.. but you still manage to tell those of us who choose to not brew the way you do, that we aren't sensible and that the conditions we mash in aren't 'decent'. And also to imply (well, pretty much just state) that the people who have contributed opinions in the last few posts to this thread were persecuting someone for disagreeing with them. You _can't_ help yourself can you?
> 
> It's a pity that your ability to read and interpret written English isn't quite as impressive as your opinion of your own wisdom.
> 
> I think you'll find that the one who wrote about using the 3:1 ration was Malty Cultural... and rather than him being "not burnt at the stake (that particular form of punishment is reserved for those such as I) and he is told to forget it..." you will find that the only direct reference to his technique at all, was made by me, when I suggested that if I was going to go with a sparged BIAB method.. I would _emulate_ him. Oh, and Spills said he had tried it but just didn't like doing it.
> 
> 65b mentioned nothing whatsoever about L:G ratios, he asked about temperatures and adding the sparge liquor back to the boil...
> 
> Pat may well have given his advice to not worry about dunk sparging... and, except for the fact that you had your combat hat on.. and misread the previous posts, you might have worked out that it was simply advice from a brewer who has 36 batches via this method under his belt, given to someone who has just completed his first batch of AG. The crux of the advice was to keep his technique as simple as possible and not complicate the process by adding in a step that provides no benefit apart from a few point of efficiency.
> 
> Pretty reasonable advice in my book. And it would hold true for any method of brewing whatsoever. Somewhat short of persecution.
> 
> But - I'm glad you're having fun DrK. Perhaps we could all share in the fun, if only you chose not to insist on having it at our expense.
> 
> Thirsty
> 
> PS: turn a little to the left, you are browning unevenly on your stake



Beautifully written Thirsty...


----------



## jimmysuperlative

Katie said:


> Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 510lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
> Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
> joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
> amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
> sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
> 65bellett.................1....................yes..........................12lt
> Katie.....................1....................yes.........................23lt
> Lloyd.....................1....................yes........................23lt
> 
> Cleaned it up for you Patch at least I could do...



Beautiful work Katie ...but you missed my update 

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 510lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......20..............Yes........................... 450L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................1....................yes..........................12lt
Katie.....................1....................yes.........................23lt
Lloyd.....................1....................yes........................23lt


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 37 ............Yes!.......................... 556lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......20..............Yes........................... 450L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................1....................yes..........................12lt
Katie.....................1....................yes.........................23lt
Lloyd.....................1....................yes........................23lt

Double Batch of Double Otis Ale. All hop additions LATE, to 35IBU plus whatever those in the cubes give...


----------



## 65bellett

Just an update. I just force carbed my first All Grain Brew in a Bag Pale Ale and I love it. Can't wait to turn up at Chrissy Dinner tomorrow and giving every body a glass of brew with no extract twang.


----------



## Katherine

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 37 ............Yes!.......................... 556lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......20..............Yes........................... 450L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................1....................yes..........................12lt
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138lt


----------



## Kingy

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 37 ............Yes!.......................... 556lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......20..............Yes........................... 450L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................18................yes............................ 473litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................1....................yes..........................12lt
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138lt

been absent from here for a while i wasnt getting any stuff done around the house, id just sit here and drink beer and read about beer. LOL
anyway done a quick update. Ive got a few apa in no chill cubes but im still trying to source a cheap fridge to set my dei temp controller upto.
Half a keg out of 4 is full and it aint that good as i went away for a few days and came home and it ferented at 26 degrees so that half keg is lasting quite a while. I was mixing it with a bock,but thats run dry now  

cheers,kingy


----------



## amita

Kingy said:


> Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 37 ............Yes!.......................... 556lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......20..............Yes........................... 450L No Chill
> Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................18................yes............................ 473litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
> joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
> amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
> wally.......................1...................yes.............................
> 23lt
> sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
> 65bellett.................1....................yes..........................12lt
> Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138lt
> 
> been absent from here for a while i wasnt getting any stuff done around the house, id just sit here and drink beer and read about beer. LOL
> anyway done a quick update. Ive got a few apa in no chill cubes but im still trying to source a cheap fridge to set my dei temp controller upto.
> Half a keg out of 4 is full and it aint that good as i went away for a few days and came home and it ferented at 26 degrees so that half keg is lasting quite a while. I was mixing it with a bock,but thats run dry now
> 
> cheers,kingy



just updating and added wally to the list as I forgot it at the time


----------



## jimmysuperlative

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 37 ............Yes!.......................... 556lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................18................yes............................ 473litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
3lt
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................1....................yes..........................12lt
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138lt

My first BIAB stout! Used Ducatiboy stu's recipe ...thanks stu.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 38 ............Yes!.......................... 562lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................18................yes............................ 473litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
3lt
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................1....................yes..........................12lt
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138lt

Another nano-batch. Depressingly, beetroot loses its colour when you mash it with malted barley and then boil the Henry out of it.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Roast up a couple of small ones and "dry root" it.... that'll make it turn purple just from embarrassment 

BTW - running BIAB total... 6635litres of recorded brews with only 393 brewed by people who didn't like the beer they made or didn't like the technique and moved away from BIAB.

Thats 94% in favour with only 6% not being satisfactory to the brewers.

I'd call that a reasonable strike rate for the method

Thirsty


----------



## 65bellett

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 38 ............Yes!.......................... 562lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................18................yes............................ 473litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
3lt
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................1....................yes..........................37.5

Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138l

No looking back now. Over the next month I need to buy some equipment move out of the kitchen and into the backyard for some full size batches.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

65bellet - mate, you have 1 brew for 37.5L and you need to change locations to brew "full size" batches. Jeezus, how big a batch are you planning to do


----------



## 65bellett

Thirsty Boy said:


> 65bellet - mate, you have 1 brew for 37.5L and you need to change locations to brew "full size" batches. Jeezus, how big a batch are you planning to do




Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 38 ............Yes!.......................... 562lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................18................yes............................ 473litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
3lt
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5

Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138


That's better, 3 half batches equals 37.5 litres. See what happens when you start drinking a hefty old IPA at five in the morning after 7 days straight on night shift.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Thirsty Boy said:


> Roast up a couple of small ones and "dry root" it.... that'll make it turn purple just from embarrassment




I thought about that. I also considered making some beetroot extract to do the same thing because I don't want any raw beetroot flavours in there. I guess that I could dry-hop at the same time as I dry-root it to perhaps mask any errant vegetable overtones.

No vegetable goes into my beer without getting roasted first - I figure the caramelisation that happens in the oven kinda helps with the raw veg flavours and perhaps kills off any nasties that live (or hopefully *lived*) in the veg.


----------



## RobB

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 38 ............Yes!.......................... 562lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................18................yes............................ 473litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........6..................yes............................ 95lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
lt
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138

20 litres of SJW's JSGA 'clone' bloop-blooping away.

I tried a few things differently this time. I page or two back, I mentioned that I had been using a 'dunk-sparging' technique. Using this method, I mashed in my bag in an esky with a traditional 3:1 L:G ratio, then lifted my bag into a kettle containing my pre-heated sparge volume.

Using this method increased my efficiency quite dramatically fro 64 to 74%. However, my general brewing technique has been improving, so last night I did a pure BIAB to see how I would go. I hit 72% last night and I'm confident that I can nudge that a little higher with each brew. So, it would appear that my increased experience, rather than a different technique, is responsible for the better results which I have been enjoying recently.

Just for something different, I also made some insulation for my kettle from a camping mat to see if I could avoid adding heat through the mash. I lost 3 degrees over 60 minutes, compared to 2 degrees when I have mashed in an esky.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Malty Cultural said:


> I hit 72% last night and I'm confident that I can nudge that a little higher with each brew. So, it would appear that my increased experience, rather than a different technique, is responsible for the better results which I have been enjoying recently.



Lots of people would/will/have disagree(d), but I reckon that the buffered pH solution 5point2 will give you another couple of percent without having to do much at all.


----------



## RobB

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Lots of people would/will/have disagree(d), but I reckon that the buffered pH solution 5point2 will give you another couple of percent without having to do much at all.



I'll give it a try. I'm also going to swap my cheap and nasty mash paddle for a paint stirrer or potato masher to try to give me a more vertical stirring motion during the mash.


----------



## eric8

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 38 ............Yes!.......................... 562lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................18................yes............................ 473litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................5...................yes............................ 125 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........6..................yes............................ 95lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
lt
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138

Half way through the boil for 100% wheat with mittlefreuh plugs, mmmmmm smells good. 
Finally cracked the 100 litres as well, woohoo. 
:icon_cheers: 
Eric


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

eric8 said:


> Finally cracked the 100 litres as well, woohoo.



I wasn't going to, but I might just have the one as a sort of virtual celebration of your achievement...


----------



## eric8

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I wasn't going to, but I might just have the one as a sort of virtual celebration of your achievement...



Spills, 
If you do then I will too. Also just put my new Font into the freezer, might have to have two now  

Eric


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 38 ............Yes!.......................... 562lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 12..............Yes......................... app 143L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................18................yes............................ 473litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................5...................yes............................ 125 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........6..................yes............................ 95lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138

A 13L batch of a nice copper coloured best bitter


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 39 ............Yes!.......................... 608lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 12..............Yes......................... app 143L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................18................yes............................ 473litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................5...................yes............................ 125 N.C. for me
joecast....................4..................yup............................. 80lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........6..................yes............................ 95lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138

46litres of Denny Conn's Bourbon Vanilla Imperial Porter (no bourbon, vanilla or Conns yet). 16kg grain successfully mashed and DunkSparged(tm) in one swiss voile baggie - I claim a new world record!


----------



## Fents

your a machine spillsy.


----------



## eric8

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> 46litres of Denny Conn's Bourbon Vanilla Imperial Porter (no bourbon, vanilla or Conns yet). 16kg grain successfully mashed and DunkSparged(tm) in one swiss voile baggie - I claim a new world record!


Nice! If that is the same one Doc made, it will be fantastic.



Fents said:


> your a machine spillsy.


He certainly is, wish I could do as much as you do.


----------



## joecast

Malty Cultural said:


> Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 944lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 36 ............Yes!.......................... 510lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......18+............Yes.........................officially lost count
> Thirstyboy............... 11..............Yes......................... app 130L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................15................yes............................ 405 litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................4...................YES............................ 92 N.C. for me
> joecast....................5..................yup............................. 98lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........5..................kinda-sorta.................. 75lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
> amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
> sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L



batch #5 is a kolsch. hopefully a nice easy drinker that the wife will find acceptable. 
next batch will crack the 100lt mark!! woo-hoo!


----------



## eric8

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 39 ............Yes!.......................... 608lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 12..............Yes......................... app 143L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................18................yes............................ 473litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................5...................yes............................ 125 N.C. for me
joecast....................5..................yup............................. 98lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........6..................yes............................ 95lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138

Just fixing this up for you Joecast, you used an old list.
Eric


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Fents said:


> your a machine spillsy.


It's all in the name of science and, I believe, an important community service that I am pleased to perform... <_< 



eric8 said:


> Nice! If that is the same one Doc made, it will be fantastic.


I made a bastardised version a while ago, but an oatmeal addition I made didn't quite work too well. Then we dropped into Goolwa whilst driving around and tasted their 'Black Velvet' which is a direct copy, I believe. I was sold and used it as an introductory batch for someone who expressed an interest in BIAB. He will probably be pitching today, but I want to give my latest batch of mead a few more days in the Fermentation Facility before starting this one off...


----------



## eric8

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I made a bastardised version a while ago, but an oatmeal addition I made didn't quite work too well. Then we dropped into Goolwa whilst driving around and tasted their 'Black Velvet' which is a direct copy, I believe. I was sold and used it as an introductory batch for someone who expressed an interest in BIAB. He will probably be pitching today, but I want to give my latest batch of mead a few more days in the Fermentation Facility before starting this one off...


I think the one Doc made he had kegged for a year? He then made the Vanilla Bourbon and poured it in the keg. We had it last Sunday, and it was oohhhh sooo nice :wub: .


----------



## Kingy

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 39 ............Yes!.......................... 608lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 12..............Yes......................... app 143L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................5...................yes............................ 125 N.C. for me
joecast....................5..................yup............................. 98lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........6..................yes............................ 95lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138

Double batch of wheat for the cubes for when stocks get low and 2 single batches of my house pilsner. 
Need to get a tap on my boiler as im so over suck and siphon method <_< its dangerous. Need to get off my ass and look harder for a tap from somewhere.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Kingy said:


> Need to get off my ass and look harder for a tap from somewhere.



I bought all my tap stuff (except the barbed tail and the silicon washer) from a big green hardware barn - I think it cost me about $25 all up per boiler.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 36..............Yes............................ 990lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 40 ............Yes!.......................... 631lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 12..............Yes......................... app 143L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........7..................yes............................ 245lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................5...................yes............................ 125 N.C. for me
joecast....................5..................yup............................. 98lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........6..................yes............................ 95lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138

Nelson Sauvin Ale... Back to basics today. No sparge, no step, no mash-out. 90mins, lift, drain, squeeze, done. 80+ per cent extraction efficiency.

Installed the hose braid into the FBBoiler (before mashing in) and had Swarovksi clear wort draining into cube. With the help of about 15kg ice I'd made over the past week or so, the wort reached pitching temp in around 30mins or so. Lots cold break in big bits.


----------



## reVoxAHB

you guys are starting to freak me out, seriously.


----------



## PistolPatch

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 40 ............Yes!.......................... 631lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 12..............Yes......................... app 143L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................5...................yes............................ 125 N.C. for me
joecast....................5..................yup............................. 98lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........6..................yes............................ 95lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138

Seeing as I have cracked the 1000lts and that my beers are nowhere near as exotic as Spills :lol: I'll just update my bit on the register a couple of times a year. So until the next update, spot ya!


----------



## tomtoro

I'm not sure exactly what format my contribution is supposed to take, and i'm not reading 17 pages of posts so i can find out, but i do have the following info to add to your merry collaboration.

tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller

long live BIAB


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 41 ............Yes!.......................... 654lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 12..............Yes......................... app 143L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................5...................yes............................ 125 N.C. for me
joecast....................5..................yup............................. 98lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........6..................yes............................ 95lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller

Southern English Brown Ale with eleven secret malts and hops. NoSparge. DunkChilled. Very pedestrian.


----------



## eric8

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 41 ............Yes!.......................... 654lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 12..............Yes......................... app 143L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................6...................yes............................ 140 N.C. for me
joecast....................5..................yup............................. 98lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........6..................yes............................ 95lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................1....................yes............................ 23L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller

Made a Pale Ale, and had my bag break!!! F*&%*$. Somehow manged to salvage it after quite a few F*&%ups and is now almost ready to carbonate. Phew.

eric


----------



## mikelinz

mikelinz 2 YES 48l no chill o0nly my 2nd & 3rd ag and i'm hooked on biab


----------



## sathid

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 41 ............Yes!.......................... 654lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 12..............Yes......................... app 143L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................6...................yes............................ 140 N.C. for me
joecast....................5..................yup............................. 98lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........6..................yes............................ 95lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L 
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill o0nly my 2nd & 3rd ag and i'm hooked on biab


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 42 ............Yes!.......................... 677lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................17.............Yes.............. ............ 388lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 12..............Yes......................... app 143L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................6...................yes............................ 140 N.C. for me
joecast....................5..................yup............................. 98lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........6..................yes............................ 95lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L 
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill o0nly my 2nd & 3rd ag and i'm hooked on biab


An early morning start American India Pale Ale. Bittered with POR, flavoured/aroma'd with Simcoe, Cascade and Ahtanum.


----------



## amita

how is everybody going with BIAB, any exiting discovrery s made????


btw what do i do to update my records???

cheers amita


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

amita said:


> btw what do i do to update my records???
> 
> cheers amita



You could burn them all to CD, or just buy new ones.  

Failing that, hit 'Reply' to the last register update, remove the quote/unquote bit in square brackets and edit you details...

Edit: Fixed dickheadery.


----------



## Katherine

Hey Amita...

How was NZ????

You back to brewing YET?????


----------



## captaincleanoff

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Edit: Fixed dickheadery.



haha

doing my first BIAB on saturday.. so I'll be on the list soon


----------



## Hashie

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 42 ............Yes!.......................... 677lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................23.............Yes.............. ............ 759lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 12..............Yes......................... app 143L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................6...................yes............................ 140 N.C. for me
joecast....................5..................yup............................. 98lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........6..................yes............................ 95lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill o0nly my 2nd & 3rd ag and i'm hooked on biab

Broken the 750 litre mark, now for 1000.


----------



## amita

Katie said:


> Hey Amita...
> 
> How was NZ????
> 
> You back to brewing YET?????



HI Katie,

yes NZ was great, had some nice beers and my fav was Macs Sassy Red, a lovely hoppie ale, very drinkable!

yes back to brewing, still finetuning the BiAB rig, will post piccies soon,

cheers amita


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 43 ............Yes!.......................... 688lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................23.............Yes.............. ............ 759lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 13..............Yes......................... app 154L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................6...................yes............................ 140 N.C. for me
joecast....................5..................yup............................. 98lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........6..................yes............................ 95lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill

I think I now know why people want to be professional brewers. If there is one thing that is better than brewing, it is brewing 22litres of APA with someone else's hops and grain.

Thirsty Boy and I did just this at G&G on the weekend in front of a live studio audience and I'm a better man for it...


----------



## amita

Thirsty Boy and I did just this at G&G on the weekend in front of a live studio audience and I'm a better man for it...
[/quote]

H Thirsty,
what is peoples reponse to the whole process?
cheers amita


----------



## RobB

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 43 ............Yes!.......................... 688lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................23.............Yes.............. ............ 759lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 13..............Yes......................... app 154L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................6...................yes............................ 140 N.C. for me
joecast....................5..................yup............................. 98lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill

20 litres each of a dark mild and an all-willamette ale. I decided to break another rule and had my first crack at no-chilling as well.


----------



## captaincleanoff

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 43 ............Yes!.......................... 688lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................23.............Yes.............. ............ 759lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 13..............Yes......................... app 154L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................6...................yes............................ 140 N.C. for me
joecast....................5..................yup............................. 98lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled


i'm in!


----------



## joecast

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 43 ............Yes!.......................... 688lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................23.............Yes.............. ............ 759lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 13..............Yes......................... app 154L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................6...................yes............................ 140 N.C. for me
joecast....................6..................yup............................. 116lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled

YES! finally over the 100lt mark. had a look back and my first post in the register was in August. better get to drinkin' the fridge is getting full!! cheers all


----------



## Hashie

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 43 ............Yes!.......................... 688lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................27.............Yes.............. ............ 851lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 13..............Yes......................... app 154L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................6...................yes............................ 140 N.C. for me
joecast....................6..................yup............................. 116lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled


----------



## reg

After seeing the BIAB demo at G&G a couple of weeks ago decided it was for me.
Got my bag all sewed up with a drawstring, got my 42 litre urn and am in the grain book at G&G.
Just have to get a container so I can brew and then no chill.

Cant wait to pop that AG cherry.
Thanks to the guys who did the demo at G&G for showing me how easy it can actually be and taking away a lot of the apprehension.
By the way I was the guy who was asking a lot of the "beginner" questions about iodophor and cleaning etc.
Thanks for clearing up a lot of stuff.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Our pleasure,

Let us know how it goes. Any questions don't hesitate to ask. Either over in the man BIAB thread or PM.

Thirsty


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 44 ............Yes!.......................... 694lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................27.............Yes.............. ............ 851lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 13..............Yes......................... app 154L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................6...................yes............................ 140 N.C. for me
joecast....................6..................yup............................. 116lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled

Six litres of APA (Australian Picoswill Ale)! With the failure of the 2008 Pride of Collingwood crop, we had to import hops for this batch from Northcote. Don't talk to me about the global hop crisis!!!


----------



## eric8

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 44 ............Yes!.......................... 694lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................27.............Yes.............. ............ 851lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 13..............Yes......................... app 154L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................6..................yup............................. 116lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
t
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled

Just another ale with Northern Brewer and Cascade Flowers.


----------



## Hashie

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 44 ............Yes!.......................... 694lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................28.............Yes.............. ............ 874lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 13..............Yes......................... app 154L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................6..................yup............................. 116lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled

#28 an Anzac Amber Ale


----------



## domfergo

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 44 ............Yes!.......................... 694lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................28.............Yes.............. ............ 874lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 13..............Yes......................... app 154L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................6..................yup............................. 116lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3................yes.............................57L

Finally got my ag gear all together (was a struggle) I am a truckie and get only 1 full day and 2 nights at home a week

Started with Pacific Pale Ale in the RecipeDB, 2nd brew was the same with US05 instead of S04. Third was same again with US05 and only cascade

Now that i can have total control on what goes in the brew i need a better understanding of what different ingredients do, hence the same recipe

First taste tomorrow when I dont have to drive (weekends are time to play catch up)

Thank you to everyone for the great information on AHB for getting me this far!!! 


Cheers Mass


----------



## amita

enjoy the fruits of your labour!!

cheers amita


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Massatomic said:


> Started with Pacific Pale Ale in the RecipeDB, 2nd brew was the same with US05 instead of S04. Third was same again with US05 and only cascade
> 
> Now that i can have total control on what goes in the brew i need a better understanding of what different ingredients do, hence the same recipe



I think this is an excellent strategy. Not only because it results in a metric shed load of beer but, as you say, it is a great way to understand what is going on. Mind you, there is a world of different ingredients out there - you might have to brew some more...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 45 ............Yes!.......................... 715lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................28.............Yes.............. ............ 874lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 13..............Yes......................... app 154L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................6..................yup............................. 116lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3................yes.............................57L

Not a particularly good brew today - dreadful extraction efficiency. 20% rye and I did not sparge - should've...


----------



## Hashie

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 45 ............Yes!.......................... 715lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................29.............Yes.............. ............ 897lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 13..............Yes......................... app 154L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................6..................yup............................. 116lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3................yes.............................57L

Another go at a German black beer. Tried a double crush on the grains, will see tomorrow, after not chilling, if I got any better than the usual ~78% efficiency.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 45 ............Yes!.......................... 715lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................29.............Yes.............. ............ 897lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................6..................yup............................. 116lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3................yes.............................57L


A 15L batch of 10.38 50% wheat 50% pils to be used as a base beer for a Berlinnerweiss. It was supposed to be 1.030 ...but my efficiency after a dunk sparge and a thorough squeezing of the bag was about 92-93% rather than the 75% I calculated for!!! Guess I'll just end up with more beer at the end after I blend back with the sour wort and add some brett into it.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 46 ............Yes!.......................... 738lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................29.............Yes.............. ............ 897lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................6..................yup............................. 116lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3................yes.............................57L

Another standard size batch of Southern English Brown Ale. The last lot is drinking real noyce and is comparatively easy on the liver. I figured I just have to.

No sparge. Quickie Mash-Out. Big Squeeze. Easy clean-up.


----------



## joecast

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 46 ............Yes!.......................... 738lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................29.............Yes.............. ............ 897lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3................yes.............................57L

19L of porter goodness. different recipe than the first and lower OG too. still quite a bit of the previous version in bottles to compare when this one is ready in a couple of months. aint brewing grand??
joe


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 47 ............Yes!.......................... 760lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................29.............Yes.............. ............ 897lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3................yes.............................57L

A German Black Bear, based on a recipe by some bloke called Jamil. Cube currently under ice getting down to pitching temperature as a post-prandial activity...


----------



## tyoung

I've made a couple of 10L batches since attending the last BIAB demo at G&G.

So far I've made a Mandarin Hefeweizen and a Golden Ale

I only have a 19L cheap-o pot from BigW and it suits my needs nicely. I like the method, but have yet to taste the results (I only bottled the hefe last night). I reckon it's less messy compared with extract brewing and the ingredients are far easier to handle (I used to buy my LDME in 5kg bags). 

Oh - re the swiss voile fabric. Check out the offcut bins at spotlight. I picked up enough of the stuff to make 4 bags for $2....

Thanks for getting me started guys!

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## Hashie

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 47 ............Yes!.......................... 760lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................30.............Yes.............. ............ 920lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3................yes.............................57L

Number 30, an ESB that came out so nice the first time, I had to make it again


----------



## tredog

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 47 ............Yes!.......................... 760lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................30.............Yes.............. ............ 920lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd.....................4.............yes.........................138
tomtoro.................2.............yes......................100L.......chille
d with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2............ YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1................Yes...................5L..........Chil
led

Just tried my first BIAB... was so easy and everything went perfect. Hit my OG dead on target. Bock here we come!

Just one random thing... There is alot of sediment already.... hop sludge I'm guessing. Filtered alot out, well I thought I had. Chil went from boiling down to 20 deg c in 24 mins.

Cheers, Tae.


----------



## wambesi

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 47 ............Yes!.......................... 760lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................30.............Yes.............. ............ 920lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2................... YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................1....................Yes.........................20.....n
o chill

There, finally my first AG!
For those interested some of my exploits at here


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 48 ............Yes!.......................... 783lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................30.............Yes.............. ............ 920lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2................... YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................1....................Yes.........................20.....n
o chill

A standard sized of batch pale ale with lots Nelson Sauvin flowers, quite a bit of Amarillo and a weird array of malts.


----------



## Sprungmonkey

Going to make a grain bag today for mashing. Just wondering what sort of material i need to get for the old girl to sew up.


----------



## phonos

Most people use swiss voile - a curtain/mesh material. You can get it from Spotlight.

You should check out the original BIAB thread (which i believe is airlocked on the ag & partials section of the sight). There is plenty of meterial there about making a grain bag.


----------



## mikelinz

I'm upto 4 BIABS last two were 60L so 168L all no chill aND VERY HAPPY 

RGDS MIKE (MIKELINZ)


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................30.............Yes.............. ............ 920lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................20lt BIAB no chill
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2................... YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................1....................Yes.........................20.....n
o chill

A standard sized batch of Australian Pale Ale flavoured with hops grown on the north side of Ruckers Hill and hand-delivered by the grower... 

A late start and finish to the brew day saw Mrs MostOfIt cooking dinner *gasp*.


----------



## SDJ

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................30.............Yes.............. ............ 920lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................200lt BIAB no chill  
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................2................... YES .....................48l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................1....................Yes.........................20.....n
o chill

and lovin it!!


----------



## mikelinz

SDJ said:


> Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................30.............Yes.............. ............ 920lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
> Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
> joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1...................yes.......................200lt BIAB no chill
> amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
> wally.......................1...................yes.............................
> sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
> 65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
> Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
> tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
> chilled with immersion chiller
> mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
> captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
> massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
> tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
> hilled
> wambesi................1....................Yes.........................20.....n
> o chill
> 
> Just lost 50l to a fermenter leak overnight


----------



## Moray

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................30.............Yes.............. ............ 920lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................200lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................1....................Yes....................20.....no chill
Moray..................1..................Yes....................38L....Chilled

First AG, wasn't to bad.


----------



## peas_and_corn

It would be handy to keep the column information above the table...



Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................30.............Yes.............. ............ 920lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................200lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................1....................Yes....................20.....no chill
Moray..................1..................Yes....................38L....Chilled


----------



## durgarth

It would be handy to keep the column information above the table...



Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................30.............Yes.............. ............ 920lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................200lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................1....................Yes....................20.....no chill
Moray..................1..................Yes....................38L....Chilled
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill


----------



## Hashie

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................31.............Yes.............. ............ 943lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................200lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................1....................Yes....................20.....no chill
Moray..................1..................Yes....................38L....Chilled
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill

An American pale ale to get the thirties going


----------



## dmcke109

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................31.............Yes.............. ............ 943lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................200lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................1....................Yes....................20.....no chill
Moray..................1..................Yes....................38L....Chilled
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill

An ale slightly too hoppy for my liking but still very tasty - am def hooked on BIAB!


----------



## hanzie

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................31.............Yes.............. ............ 943lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................200lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................1....................Yes....................20.....no chill
Moray..................1..................Yes....................38L....Chilled
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Hanzie..................1.................yes.....................23L........1/2 chill

BIAB rocks!!!!


----------



## Hashie

^ Yay, welcome to AG brewing


----------



## wambesi

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................31.............Yes.............. ............ 943lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................7..................yup............................. 135lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................200lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................1..................Yes....................38L....Chilled
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Hanzie..................1.................yes.....................23L........1/2 chill

Corrected my last entry and added yesterday's effort.
A Heffeweizen, ended up with 63% efficiency and almost hit everything on the mark so pretty happy this time around.


----------



## joecast

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................31.............Yes.............. ............ 943lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................200lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................1..................Yes....................38L....Chilled
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Hanzie..................1.................yes.....................23L........1/2 chill

english bitter bubbling away. will hop this one in the keg, so cant wait to smell/taste the results.
joe


----------



## dr K

wow!
maybe I actually was wrong, maybe it works, you guys and gals should make a killing at the Nationals I wager.

keep on brewing and keep those entries rolling in...

K


----------



## Moray

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................31.............Yes.............. ............ 943lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................200lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Hanzie..................1.................yes.....................23L........1/2 chill


----------



## hanzie

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................31.............Yes.............. ............ 943lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................200lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Hanzie..................2.................yes.....................50L........Ele
ctric no chill


----------



## Hashie

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................33.............Yes.............. ............ 995lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................200lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Hanzie..................2.................yes.....................50L........Ele
ctric no chill 


Only 5 litres off the 1,000 litre mark


----------



## MVZOOM

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................33.............Yes.............. ............ 995lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................24................yep............................ 620lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................200lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Hanzie..................2.................yes.....................50L........Ele
ctric no chill


----------



## reg

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................33.............Yes.............. ............ 995lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1...................yes.......................200lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Hanzie..................2.................yes.....................50L........Ele
ctric no chill 
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill

1st AG very good experience. BIAB easy way to make your own!!!!


----------



## SDJ

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................33.............Yes.............. ............ 995lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................400lt BIAB no chill 
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Hanzie..................2.................yes.....................50L........Ele
ctric no chill 
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill

1st AG very good experience. BIAB easy way to make your own!!!!


----------



## hanzie

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................33.............Yes.............. ............ 995lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................400lt BIAB no chill 
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
.................


----------



## pjwhite5

Hi all,


Well I am taking the plung into BIAB all grain this weekend, got me a 50 litre SS pot from a Brew Shop close by and a Spiral italian burner from Beer Belly, Have been reading heaps, so I am hoping all go's well.

Cede


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Good luck with it Cede. Let us know how it goes.

Thirsty


----------



## SDJ

Hanzie said:


> Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> 
> Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................33.............Yes.............. ............ 995lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
> Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
> joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill
> amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
> wally.......................1...................yes.............................
> sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
> 65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
> Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
> tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
> chilled with immersion chiller
> mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
> captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
> massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
> tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
> hilled
> wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
> Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
> Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
> hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
> Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
> Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
> ctric no chill
> .................


----------



## matt white

After K & King for the past 15 years, I gave BIAB a crack last weekend for the first time. Got myself set up over the past couple of months with new monster mill with flash aluminium hopper and crank handle, SS pot, voile bag made by wifey, italian spiral burner and reg, fridge and fridgemate, exhaust fan installed in my brewshed, external 45kg gas bottle rigged up etc.

After a lot of $$$, patience accruing gear, reading up on techniques, softening up the missus with gifts and getting the brew shed ready, I plunged headlong into my first BIAB. I found it very straight forward, not nearly as hard as it looks and ended up with a nice English Pale Ale wort that is fermenting nicely as we speak (SG 1042, 21 IBU)

I must say that I recommend that newcomers give it a go, as it is virtually foolproof if you read the instructions carefully so meticulously documented by thirsty boy and many others. Thanks to all involved for all the free information.

I am now not only an AG convert, but a big BIAB fan.


----------



## K&K

I joined the BIAB club last weekend, a few minor issues well three really. 
I started the brew day a little late and was brewing in the dark
Almost used all my gas
Didn't really know the evaporation rate, leaving my OG a little on the low side. 

Apart from my half arsed execution the beer look pretty good (I tried the Little Creatures Bright Ale clone), not sure if it tastes like LCBA it appears to be a little more hoppy, but it's shaping up to be not a bad drop...better than my K&K and partials that's for sure.

I was hooked on all-grain when I tried some melbourne brewers beers. Thanks to all for the BIAB info to. 

Cheers,

Trav

p.s. for the list K&k.......1........yes......23lt and no-chill


----------



## wambesi

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................33.............Yes.............. ............ 995lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill

Good stuff K&K, welcome to AG!
Added you to the list.


----------



## stowaway

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................33.............Yes.............. ............ 995lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.


----------



## reviled

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................33.............Yes.............. ............ 995lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled. 
Reviled.................1..................definately..............21Lt......No-chill


----------



## Hashie

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................36.............Yes.............. ............ 1070lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................1..................definately..............21Lt......No-chill


----------



## matt white

For the record.


Gilbrew.....2........yes........46lt.

Very easy, very good beer!


----------



## reviled

Sounds like ive sucessfully converted two kiwis to BIAB so far...

http://realbeernz.ning.com/forum/topic/sho...4756&page=1


----------



## wambesi

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................36.............Yes.............. ............ 1070lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................7...................yes............................ 160 N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................1..................definately..............21Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.

Added Gilbrew to the list.
Just read that thread reviled, good stuff. It really is an easy way to get into AG. With three young kiddies running around my house I would never have got into AG yet without it.


----------



## eric8

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................36.............Yes.............. ............ 1070lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................1..................definately..............21Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.

After about 6 months of being too busy to brew I finally knocked out another brew, woohoo, and all thanks to my 2 year old who couldn't go to daycare because she spewed a couple of times. Maybe I should name it after her and her condition, The LiliSpew Ale. :icon_vomit: <_<


----------



## reviled

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 49 ............Yes!.......................... 806lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................36.............Yes.............. ............ 1070lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 50 ............Yes!.......................... 830lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................36.............Yes.............. ............ 1070lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.

First brew in a while - a thing I'm claiming is an IPA...


----------



## Hashie

Well done Spills, on reaching the 50 brew milestone. :beer: 

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 50 ............Yes!.......................... 830lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................37.............Yes.............. ............ 1095lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................2....................Yes....................37.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.


----------



## wambesi

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 50 ............Yes!.......................... 830lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................37.............Yes.............. ............ 1095lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................3....................Yes....................58.....no chill
Moray..................2..................Yes....................84L....Chilled/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.

An APA, Dr Smurto's Golden Ale to be exact, should be alright.....
Hopefully I'll be brewing next sunday as well to build up the stocks (and rightly justified as it's "my" day, that and I traded a pressie from the kids for a half a day of brewing!)


----------



## hanzie

Name......... Brews........... ar


----------



## wambesi

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 50 ............Yes!.......................... 830lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................37.............Yes.............. ............ 1095lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................4....................Yes....................79.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.

A choc honey porter, but disaster hit after I cubed. Thought I would try a tap on the cube and when I squeezed the sides it popped out, luckily the cap was tight enough not to lose anything through it so I whipped it around to save what I could, the ground loss looks alot worse than it is, I think about 500-800mL was lost, but now it may be aerated a little 
Not to worry, relaxing with a glass of my heffe, she'll be right and it'll go into the fermenter tomorrow!

Oh and check the fathers day thread for my new brewery sign from the kids, complete with a BIAB beer label (phase 1) stuck on!

Interesting to note for the first time I actually hit all the marks (SG's etc). I did add some citric acid to bring the PH down which either helped or my methods are getting better - I'll go with a mixture of both!  

Oh and did you mean to put something in that last post Hanzie? Seems it's not quite finished...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 51 ............Yes!.......................... 878lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................37.............Yes.............. ............ 1095lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................4....................Yes....................79.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.

Double-batch of single-infused Southern English Brown Ale. Very low-anger boil throughout. One half destined to be eaten by Nottingham, the other by Windsor; eventually all to be consumed by me and friends...


----------



## Hashie

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 51 ............Yes!.......................... 878lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................38.............Yes.............. ............ 1120lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................4....................Yes....................79.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt. 

Another Chocolate Porter.


----------



## wambesi

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 51 ............Yes!.......................... 878lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................38.............Yes.............. ............ 1120lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................5....................Yes....................100.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt. 

A coopers pale ale clone from the RecipeDB.

And Disaster nearly reared it's ugly head, well it did but I looked the other way, got the bag out and there was a nice hole in it.
Not a tear but a nice smooth cut, have no idea how it came to be there but used it anyway, the bag was just a little higher than normal.
I needed to get a new bag anyway as this was a scrap put together version so it all works out!
Efficiency was up too, 69 from my normal 65. Did a simplified version of spill's spargedunk method.


----------



## Cocko

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 51 ............Yes!.......................... 878lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................38.............Yes.............. ............ 1120lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................5....................Yes....................100.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt. 
Cocko...................1...................Yep......................26L.......N
o Chill in Fermenter!


----------



## jimmysuperlative

53 names on the BIAB register to date, and most brewers saying they'll keep BIABing ...

:beerbang:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

great stuff , 53 biab brewers with 415 brews and with about 10,000 lt brewed .

now what is the excise worked out at ? 


Mmmmm there gos the budget surplus  


Cheers


----------



## joecast

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 51 ............Yes!.......................... 878lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................38.............Yes.............. ............ 1120lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................9..................yup............................. 172lt chilled
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................5....................Yes....................100.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................1...................Yep......................26L.......N
o Chill in Fermenter!

rye pale ale w/cascade and amarillo on the weekend


----------



## matt white

Up to 6 BIABs in 6 weeks. Going for my second double batch of Kolsch today. Love the Super Saaz.


----------



## boybrewer

Hashie said:


> Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> 
> Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 51 ............Yes!.......................... 878lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................38.............Yes.............. ............ 1120lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
> Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
> joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
> amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
> wally.......................1...................yes.............................
> sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
> 65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
> Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
> tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
> chilled with immersion chiller
> mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
> captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
> massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
> tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
> hilled
> wambesi................4....................Yes....................79.....no chill
> Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
> d/ 1/2 no chill
> Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
> hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
> Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
> Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
> ctric no chill
> K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
> Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
> Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
> Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
> Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
> Another Chocolate Porter.


----------



## Cocko

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 51 ............Yes!.......................... 878lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................38.............Yes.............. ............ 1120lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............4....................yes...........................138
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................4....................Yes....................79.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt. 
Cocko...................2...................Yep......................51L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath


5.5kg pilsner + 600g of wheat
Goldings bittering and B SAAZ flavour aroma

Will pitch US05!


----------



## Katherine

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 51 ............Yes!.......................... 878lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................38.............Yes.............. ............ 1120lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................4....................Yes....................79.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt. 
Cocko...................2...................Yep......................51L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath


----------



## drtomc

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 51 ............Yes!.......................... 878lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................38.............Yes.............. ............ 1120lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................4....................Yes....................79.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................2...................Yep......................51L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill

Yay!


----------



## Hashie

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 51 ............Yes!.......................... 878lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................39.............Yes.............. ............ 1145lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................4....................Yes....................79.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................2...................Yep......................51L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill

An APA based loosely on Dr Smurto's Golden Ale.


----------



## pjwhite5

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 51 ............Yes!.......................... 878lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................39.............Yes.............. ............ 1145lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................4....................Yes....................79.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................5..................definately..............98Lt......No-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................2...................Yep......................51L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill




Brewed 2 today, a mid strength summer ale and a Hefeweizen both BIAB and into No CHill Cubes everything went well no dramas at all and managed to get an 83% eff into kettle so I am very happy.

One thing I made , really helped with filling the cube to the top to leave no head space





BIAB Fan


Cede


----------



## reviled

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 51 ............Yes!.......................... 878lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................39.............Yes.............. ............ 1145lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................4....................Yes....................79.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................2...................Yep......................51L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill


Thought I should update this, havent done a brew in 2 weeks cos I had too much beer  Going away this weekend, so got a monster brew day planned for the 11th of October :beerbang:


----------



## Adamt

Any chance you lot can make this a wiki article?

Seems sensible for something that is constantly updated and it a page long.


----------



## reviled

Adamt said:


> Any chance you lot can make this a wiki article?
> 
> Seems sensible for something that is constantly updated and it a page long.



You know you love us  

But youre right, it does make sense...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................39.............Yes.............. ............ 1145lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................4....................Yes....................79.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................2...................Yep......................51L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill

Double-batch of American IPA. 320g Amarillo/Simcoe/Cascade smells quite nice.


----------



## Chad_UWA

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................39.............Yes.............. ............ 1145lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................4....................Yes....................79.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................2...................Yep......................51L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............1...................yes..........................23L


Did my first AG about a month ago, turned out a lot better than any kits I'd brewed, but still had a slight cidery homebrew taste. I'm keen to watch someone else do a full brew, I think I'd learn a lot quicker that way. Are there any BIAB brewers in Perth willing to let me watch them at work?


----------



## Cocko

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................39.............Yes.............. ............ 1145lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................4....................Yes....................79.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................126L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............1...................yes..........................23L


Tony's LCBA - single batch yesterday and a double today!!


----------



## hanzie

Cocko said:


> Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> 
> Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................39.............Yes.............. ............ 1145lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
> Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
> joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
> amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
> wally.......................1...................yes.............................
> sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
> 65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
> Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
> tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
> chilled with immersion chiller
> mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
> captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
> massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
> tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
> hilled
> wambesi................4....................Yes....................79.....no chill
> Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
> d/ 1/2 no chill
> Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
> hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
> Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
> Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
> ctric no chill
> K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
> Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
> Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
> o-chill
> Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
> Cocko...................4...................Yep......................126L No chill
> Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
> drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
> feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
> Chad_UWA.............1...................yes..........................23L
> Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
> 
> 
> 40L today. 4.5% robust porter with coffee in half and vanilla in the other.


----------



## Damian44

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................39.............Yes.............. ............ 1145lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................4....................Yes....................79.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................126L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............1...................yes..........................23L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............1...................yes.....................28....no-chill.

1st AG, and it all went swimmingly. A big thanks too all the people who got BIAB up and running.
TYVM


----------



## wambesi

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................39.............Yes.............. ............ 1145lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................5....................Yes....................90.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................126L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............1...................yes..........................23L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............1...................yes.....................28....no-chill.

Tony''s LCBA clone recipe. It's almost time to start making my own recipes from scratch....


----------



## Chad_UWA

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................39.............Yes.............. ............ 1145lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................5....................Yes....................90.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................1.................yes.....................23L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................126L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............1...................yes.....................28....no-chill.

PistolPatch taught me the ways of the force on the weekend, thanks mate. I'll be getting more and more into it now.


----------



## reg

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................39.............Yes.............. ............ 1145lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................5....................Yes....................90.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................2.................yes.....................46L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................126L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............1...................yes.....................28....no-chill


----------



## Cocko

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 38..............Yes............................ 1036lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................39.............Yes.............. ............ 1145lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................5....................Yes....................90.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................2.................yes.....................46L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................152L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............1...................yes.....................28....no-chill 


Dr.Smurtos JSGA - Had to do it!


----------



## Katherine

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................39.............Yes.............. ............ 1145lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................5....................Yes....................90.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................2.................yes.....................46L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................152L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............1...................yes.....................28....no-chill 

Just updating Pistols brews for him.... his to busy brewing to post...


----------



## Cocko

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................39.............Yes.............. ............ 1145lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............5....................yes...........................173
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................5....................Yes....................90.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................2.................yes.....................46L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................179L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............1...................yes.....................28....no-chill


A little SNPA clone.... No Chill in fermenter again!  

I have tasted my first 3 batches and am wondering how to get rid of all the slabs of kit beer i have!!


----------



## Katherine

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................39.............Yes.............. ............ 1145lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............7....................yes...........................220L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................5....................Yes....................90.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................2.................yes.....................46L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................179L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............1...................yes.....................28....no-chill

The Admiral 
A Summer Ale with Nelson Sauvin

Starship Trooper
A Summer Ale with Galaxy

Brewing again on Saturday....


----------



## Hashie

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................40.............Yes.............. ............ 1170lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............7....................yes...........................220L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................5....................Yes....................90.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................2.................yes.....................46L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................179L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............1...................yes.....................28....no-chill

Another APA on the way.


----------



## Katherine

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................40.............Yes.............. ............ 1170lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............8....................yes...........................243L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................5....................Yes....................90.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................2.................yes.....................46L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................179L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............1...................yes.....................28....no-chill

Chilli and Kaffir Lime Leaf Summer ale

Two more brews on the weekend


----------



## sumo

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................40.............Yes.............. ............ 1170lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............8....................yes...........................243L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................5....................Yes....................90.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................2.................yes.....................46L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................179L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............1...................yes.....................28....no-chill
Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-chil

Popped my cherry on an American PA, nice introduction to simple AG!


----------



## reg

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................40.............Yes.............. ............ 1170lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............8....................yes...........................243L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................5....................Yes....................90.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................179L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............1...................yes.....................28....no-chill
Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-chil


----------



## wambesi

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................40.............Yes.............. ............ 1170lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............8....................yes...........................243L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................179L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............1...................yes.....................28....no-chill
Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-chil

(Buggered up) Belgian. :angry: 
Oh well, it should still turn out all right.
Bad bad brew day, Doesn't help with a hand injury.


----------



## Kenny the plumber

Did my first BIAB last night excelent!! :beer:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Kenny the plumber said:


> Did my first BIAB last night excelent!! :beer:
> 
> View attachment 22403


Good on Ya Kenny , thats a nice Biab bag, looks just like the ones I sell  .Seriously mate hope things went well and you will have a good beer in a few weeks. Did you get your gravity ? and did you use that sparge method we talked about.
GB


----------



## Kenny the plumber

Yeah the bag was excellent top job :icon_cheers: 

Hush on the tech though dont want to upset pistol lol!!


----------



## daemon

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=71

Turned the list into an article page rather than cutting and pasting it over and over here. Had to fiddle a bit to get the layout displaying neatly but I think I have it correct now.


----------



## wambesi

Daemon said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=71
> 
> Turned the list into an article page rather than cutting and pasting it over and over here. Had to fiddle a bit to get the layout displaying neatly but I think I have it correct now.



Nice, I had been meaning to do that, someone suggested it earlier but I have been too lazy.
Layout looks good.


----------



## Katherine

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................40.............Yes.............. ............ 1170lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............10...................yes...........................290L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................179L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............1...................yes.....................28....no-chill
Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-chil

another two brews down ....


----------



## reviled

Katie said:


> another two brews down ....



I think were sposed to just update the Wiki now Katie.. 

Edit : Shit youre catching up fast, I better get brewing asap


----------



## Katherine

> I think were sposed to just update the Wiki now Katie..
> 
> Edit : Shit youre catching up fast, I better get brewing asap




Yeah i did both I was wondering about that...

Hey you need 90litres or more to get past me! I didnt think it was a brewing comp LOL!!!

Doing another two on the weekend!


----------



## Damian44

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................40.............Yes.............. ............ 1170lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............10...................yes...........................290L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................179L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............2...................yes.....................56....no-chill
Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-c 

Wheat beer


----------



## Stuffa

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................40.............Yes.............. ............ 1170lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............10...................yes...........................290L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................179L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............2...................yes.....................56....no-chill
Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-c 
Stuffa...................1..................Yep.......................22L ...Ice bath

Kabooby's Mocha Porter. Everything worked out spot on despite my name. Temp only 8c when brewing here in Tassie yesterday. Lost just 1c over an hour in the mash.


----------



## Katherine

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................40.............Yes.............. ............ 1170lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............12...................yes...........................338L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................179L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............2...................yes.....................56....no-chill
Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-c 
Stuffa...................1..................Yep.......................22L ...Ice bath

Dr Smurto's Golden Ale.... And a Amber


----------



## Hashie

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................43.............Yes.............. ............ 1,245lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............12...................yes...........................338L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................4...................Yep......................179L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............2...................yes.....................56....no-chill
Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-c
Stuffa...................1..................Yep.......................22L ...Ice bath

Quick up date, 3 more brews; Robust Porter, Irish Red Ale and Ross' Spalt Alt.


----------



## joecast

nice job with the article guys!

up to #9 and my first no chill. love it. cut about 30 minutes out of brew day and i know i'll hit my pitching temp.
next brew will be #10 and should be 200lt.
joe


----------



## wambesi

joecast said:


> nice job with the article guys!
> 
> up to #9 and my first no chill. love it. cut about 30 minutes out of brew day and i know i'll hit my pitching temp.
> next brew will be #10 and should be 200lt.
> joe



So are we updating the wiki article?
To make it easier and not get lost we should update one, either here or the article.

Whats everyone think?


----------



## malbur

Hashie said:


> Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> 
> Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................43.............Yes.............. ............ 1,245lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
> Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
> joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
> amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
> wally.......................1...................yes.............................
> sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
> 65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
> Katie&Lloyd............12...................yes...........................338L chilled
> tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
> chilled with immersion chiller
> mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
> captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
> massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
> tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
> hilled
> wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
> Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
> d/ 1/2 no chill
> Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
> hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
> Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
> Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
> ctric no chill
> K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
> Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
> Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
> o-chill
> Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
> Cocko...................4...................Yep......................179L No chill
> Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
> drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
> feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
> Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
> Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
> Damian44..............2...................yes.....................56....no-chill
> Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-c
> Stuffa...................1..................Yep.......................22L ...Ice bath
> Malbur...................1..................Yes.................22Lelectric,chil
> led
> What a great way to make beer can't wait to do brew No2
> 
> ]


----------



## reviled

wambesi said:


> So are we updating the wiki article?
> To make it easier and not get lost we should update one, either here or the article.
> 
> Whats everyone think?




Im all for just updating the wiki..


----------



## Cocko

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................43.............Yes.............. ............ 1,245lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............12...................yes...........................338L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................8...................Yep......................231L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............2...................yes.....................56....no-chill
Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-c
Stuffa...................1..................Yep.......................22L ...Ice bath
Malbur...................1..................Yes.................22Lelectric,chil
led 

Another SNPA takes form....


----------



## joecast

wambesi said:


> So are we updating the wiki article?
> To make it easier and not get lost we should update one, either here or the article.
> 
> Whats everyone think?



i think the article (once everyone is aware of it) will be easier to manage. the pages in this thread are getting pretty long and finding input in posts other than just updating the register can get a bit difficult.
joe


----------



## Katherine

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................43.............Yes.............. ............ 1,245lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............13...................yes...........................363L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................8...................Yep......................231L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............2...................yes.....................56....no-chill
Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-c
Stuffa...................1..................Yep.......................22L ...Ice bath
Malbur...................1..................Yes.................22Lelectric,chil
led

Planet of the Grapes (Pale ale with nelson and galaxy) 
Is there a easier way to find the wiki then having to back track through posts?????


----------



## reviled

Katie said:


> Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> 
> Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................43.............Yes.............. ............ 1,245lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
> Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
> joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
> amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
> wally.......................1...................yes.............................
> sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
> 65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
> Katie&Lloyd............13...................yes...........................363L chilled
> tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
> chilled with immersion chiller
> mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
> captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
> massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
> tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
> hilled
> wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
> Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
> d/ 1/2 no chill
> Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
> hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
> Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
> Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
> ctric no chill
> K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
> Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
> Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
> o-chill
> Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
> Cocko...................8...................Yep......................231L No chill
> Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
> drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
> feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
> Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
> Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
> Damian44..............2...................yes.....................56....no-chill
> Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-c
> Stuffa...................1..................Yep.......................22L ...Ice bath
> Malbur...................1..................Yes.................22Lelectric,chil
> led
> 
> Planet of the Grapes (Pale ale with nelson and galaxy)
> Is there a easier way to find the wiki then having to back track through posts?????



What sort of additions did you go for in the end? I have an english Pale Ale with galaxy which ill be kegging either tonight or tomorrow... 

To get the wiki Click on articles up the top, next to forums, and its one of the first ones there...


----------



## vicelore

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................43.............Yes.............. ............ 1,245lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............13...................yes...........................363L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................8...................Yep......................231L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............2...................yes.....................56....no-chill
Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-c
Stuffa...................1..................Yep.......................22L ...Ice bath
Malbur...................1..................Yes.................22Lelectric,chil
led
Vicelore..................3.................YES..................113L.. CHilled


----------



## Wardhog

vicelore said:


> Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> 
> Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................43.............Yes.............. ............ 1,245lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
> Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................No............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
> joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
> amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
> wally.......................1...................yes.............................
> sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
> 65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
> Katie&Lloyd............13...................yes...........................363L chilled
> tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
> chilled with immersion chiller
> mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
> captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
> massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
> tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
> hilled
> wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
> Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
> d/ 1/2 no chill
> Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
> hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
> Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
> Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
> ctric no chill
> K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
> Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
> Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
> o-chill
> Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
> Cocko...................8...................Yep......................231L No chill
> Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
> drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
> feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
> Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
> Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
> Damian44..............2...................yes.....................56....no-chill
> Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-c
> Stuffa...................1..................Yep.......................22L ...Ice bath
> Malbur...................1..................Yes.................22Lelectric,chil
> led
> Vicelore..................3.................YES..................113L.. CHilled



Not BIABing any more, but would not be against doing it again (still have the bag).


----------



## reviled

Wardhog said:


> Not BIABing any more, but would not be against doing it again (still have the bag).



 Why not?? Going traditional?


----------



## Katherine

> What sort of additions did you go for in the end? I have an english Pale Ale with galaxy which ill be kegging either tonight or tomorrow...



Galaxy is yummy...

Equal amounts of each.....


----------



## Wardhog

reviled said:


> Why not?? Going traditional?



Gone traditional.

I went that way because I want the option of big beers. I'm a big bloke, but I can't lift 10+kg of wet grain, hover and wait for the drips to stop, and I have nothing to attach a hook to.
Don't get me wrong, I haven't spurned BIAB, it's just I could not see a workable solution to doing big beers with it.


----------



## malbur

Cocko said:


> Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume
> 
> Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
> FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
> SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
> Hashie......................43.............Yes.............. ............ 1,245lt No chill
> MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
> PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
> jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
> Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
> Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
> Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
> Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
> DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
> Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
> Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
> Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
> Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
> Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
> Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
> Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
> Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
> Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
> MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
> Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
> joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
> black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
> Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
> Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
> W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
> kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
> hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
> SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
> amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
> wally.......................1...................yes.............................
> sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
> 65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
> Katie&Lloyd............12...................yes...........................338L chilled
> tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
> chilled with immersion chiller
> mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
> captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
> massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
> tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
> hilled
> wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
> Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
> d/ 1/2 no chill
> Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
> hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
> Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
> Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
> ctric no chill
> K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
> Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
> Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
> o-chill
> Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
> Cocko...................8...................Yep......................231L No chill
> Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
> drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
> feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
> Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
> Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
> Damian44..............2...................yes.....................56....no-chill
> Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-c
> Stuffa...................1..................Yep.......................22L ...Ice bath
> Malbur...................2..................Yes.......................46L electric 1 chill 1 no-chill


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Wardhog said:


> Gone traditional.
> 
> I went that way because I want the option of big beers. I'm a big bloke, but I can't lift 10+kg of wet grain, hover and wait for the drips to stop, and I have nothing to attach a hook to.
> Don't get me wrong, I haven't spurned BIAB, it's just I could not see a workable solution to doing big beers with it.



A not insurmountable problem, but I see your point. If you are doing big beers or double batches.. the skyhook becomes - if not strictly necessary - at least very very desirable. No hook makes brewer a sad boy.

Nothing wrong with traditional brewing - if BIAB got you into AG and sent you down the road towards a mash-tun... it has nobly served one of its main goals in life. To be a gateway drug for grain brewing.

I salute a BIAB brother who chooses to plow a different field. May your crops be fruitful and your loins moist... or something like that anyway.

Brew strong however you do it.

TB


----------



## Wardhog

Thirsty Boy said:


> A not insurmountable problem, but I see your point. If you are doing big beers or double batches.. the skyhook becomes - if not strictly necessary - at least very very desirable. No hook makes brewer a sad boy.
> 
> Nothing wrong with traditional brewing - if BIAB got you into AG and sent you down the road towards a mash-tun... it has nobly served one of its main goals in life. To be a gateway drug for grain brewing.
> 
> I salute a BIAB brother who chooses to plow a different field. May your crops be fruitful and your loins moist... or something like that anyway.
> 
> Brew strong however you do it.
> 
> TB



Plus, I wanted more stainless steel brewing equipment to fill up my shed.  

BIAB was a good way to get into AG, I'm grateful for it, and still see it as a valid means of producing good wort. It just doesn't scale up well in my eyes.

And leave my loins out of this. <shudder>


----------



## reviled

Katie said:


> Galaxy is yummy...
> 
> Equal amounts of each.....



I did my Anzac Pale Ale yesterday

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry382093


----------



## Katherine

Should be ready around the same time as the Planet Of The Grapes.... Shame we cant compare!


----------



## wambesi

*Updating the WIKI instead of here (not both!)*

Ok Guys, after a few chats on here and talking to Pat it seems the wiki article would be best now to record the brew details.
It allows a better and neater layout than here and is also quicker to find.

_*For those who do not know how to get there:*

1. Click "articles" up the top to load the articles page
2. Check if it is in the "recently updated", if so click it and then choose "edit" at the bottom of the article to put your amendments in.
3. If it's not there click the "Experienced & Technical Brewing Discussions" link in the Categories section and then edit it from there._

If anyone doesn't think it's a good idea let me know, but otherwise let's try and update the wiki only and not both, doubling up otherwise!

This thread should still be used though, just like we have been (minus the register). 
Throw in the recipe names, details, etc so everyone can still know, just keep the actual register in the wiki.

On behalf of Pat (and myself) a big congrats to those in the last few weeks who have started their journeys in the AG and BIAB worlds, keep up the excellent work and keep passing on your details. Ask all the questions you can and leave all the comments you can, it all helps especially those who want to venture into AG but are just not sure...I know I was, it looked all too hard until I discovered BIAB and have since found out AG is dead easy!

Also cheers to Daemon for setting up the wiki, bloody fine job there.

Keep it up guys. :icon_cheers:


----------



## reviled

Katie said:


> Should be ready around the same time as the Planet Of The Grapes.... Shame we cant compare!



If you were closer than WA maybe, but I can see it now, "thatll be $43.50 (or some other ridiculous price) to post that single bottle sir" <_<


----------



## mash head

As some one about to enter the world of AG brewing the art of brewing in a bag looks far less complicated than traditional methods and in setting up far cheeper so _i am sure that my first go at all grain will be in a bag as soon as I make one. _


----------



## reviled

greg simons said:


> As some one about to enter the world of AG brewing the art of brewing in a bag looks far less complicated than traditional methods and in setting up far cheeper so _i am sure that my first go at all grain will be in a bag as soon as I make one. _



Good man, do it, take the plunge! You definately wont regret it :icon_cheers: 

I recently took all of my BIAB gear round to a mates (who has a traditional 3 vessel set up) and we each did a brew with our own gear... The big difference was, he would need a flat deck truck to move his gear, whereas I piled all of my gear into my little 4 door sedan and drove away with a cube full of wort :super:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

When Thirsty Boy and I have done the BIAB demos at G&G, we usually transported ourselves and all the brewing kit in my Smart Car - and that is with a 75litre pot and a No Chill Cube. Try doing that with a multi-vessel brew-rig.

Yesterday saw my second brew in the new *dedicated* brewery. I had a 4-ring gas burner plumbed into a 45kg gas cylinder due to my new-found lack of electricity and it works just fine. At the end of the boil, hot wort gets drained into a No Chill Cube and tractored up to an open concrete water tank for Dunk-Chilling. What used to be a fancy-schmancy designer refrigerator in Collingwood is now a capacious fermenting fridge in Shepherds Flat. A Craftbrewer tempmate and a light globe in a couple of dogfood tins completes the system. A gas fridge on the back verandah chills my new kegging setup.

My bag failed yesterday. I was giving it a final squeeze before taking it off the skyhook and emptying as the drawstring broke and the whole shebang fell back into the wort, which was now nearly boiling. The splash resulted in a couple of mild skin burns for me and a new, lived-in aroma for the brewery. I must replace the carpet in there with lino...

I had a big loop of elastic which I used to resuspend the bag and continue brewing, but as well as a timely reminder for all to check the state of your bag frequently, it might give me enough reason to construct a bag to my newest design.


----------



## amita

[
My bag failed yesterday. I was giving it a final squeeze before taking it off the skyhook and emptying as the drawstring broke and the whole shebang fell back into the wort, which was now nearly boiling. The splash resulted in a couple of mild skin burns for me and a new, lived-in aroma for the brewery. I must replace the carpet in there with lino...



for this reason I purchased a crabcooker insert and line this with my bag, no problems and no strain on my back.
works a treat, I have one for the 40 liter vessel and a 80 liter one with insert.
the hoist and sliding track slide it onto my ssbench to cool of before it goes to the chooks

happy with it,

cheers amita


----------



## Bribie G

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> My bag failed yesterday. I was giving it a final squeeze before taking it off the skyhook and emptying as the drawstring broke



I don't put stress on the drawstring itself, although the bag does have a drawstring I gather it up and 'throttle' it with a good old hangmans noose and hoist it - perfect tight fit.





amita said:


> the hoist and sliding track slide it onto my ssbench to cool of before it goes to the chooks
> 
> happy with it,
> 
> cheers amita



Mate where did you get that double hoist from? did you buy it as is or make it yourself from a couple of single pulleys? I want a double pulley job but can't buy it anywhere. I currently have a single one made with a cheap awning pulley but it's clunky and can't get good control.


----------



## joecast

hope the burns heal quickly spills.

i always set my bag in/over a separate pot before squeezing. that way if the bag fails i only lose a couple of litres of wort if any. then i pour the extra run off from the separate pot back into the keg while it heats to a boil. 

please practice safe brewing this holiday season everyone

edit. while im here...

got v2 of my english bitter in primary. used 60g roast barley for color instead of crystal this time. same base of marris otter and hops were styrian goldings and target. bubbling has slowed right down so tossed in some dry hops of the same variety and waiting another few days before kegging. should be drinking by christmas!


----------



## amita

Mate where did you get that double hoist from? did you buy it as is or make it yourself from a couple of single pulleys? I want a double pulley job but can't buy it anywhere. I currently have a single one made with a cheap awning pulley but it's clunky and can't get good control.


went to bunnings and got the bits of the shelf............if all fails you could try a marine shop?its just galvanised stuff, want that expensive but man it works a treat......

good luck with your upgrade

cheers amita


----------



## katzke

I guess it is time to put my name on the list.


Had our brew club Christmas party last night.

Brought a bottle of my 4th all grain beer done with the BIAB method.

Got very good comments on it and one person even liked it enough to ask for the recipe.

This was also the first beer I kegged. I filled it with a picnic tap that I shoved a piece of broken racking cane into, no stopper. Just turned down the CO2 to about 1 pound and burped the keg. Note to self, do not leave the bottle in the freezer too long or it ices up and foams.


----------



## Hashie

Glad to hear all is well in the new brewery Spills. Albeit with minor burns 

Just as an aside, I always lift my bag by throttling it with a couple of hitches from the lifting rope. I wouldn't trust draw strings.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Thinking about the drawstring break for a while, it's interesting that the thing has survived 40+ brews before breaking, including some quite large grain bills. I suspect it was a combination of ill-treatment and (as climbers will probably guess) it broke at the knot, which was the weakest part of the whole fiasco. I always tie the excess string around the bag so I am not lifting through the stitching of the drawstring 'tunnel' (can't think of the proper term).

I'll be upgrading the drawstring diameter for the next baggie, but I think the most interesting part of the whole tale is that the voile and the stitching have stood up to the rigors of all that brewing/abuse happily. I'm also going to modify my squeeze technique. (I gave up the DunkSparge (tm) a while ago for all but the highest gravity beers because it is just too much effort when you're as lazy as I am).


----------



## Thirsty Boy

I'm glad you burned yourself - you with your nice new dedicated brewery, and your damn simple no swearing required brewing technique... its about time something bad happened to you in order to balance out the brewing universe.

Hope your windmill falls over and crushes your brewery

Goddamned bearded hippy


----------



## flattop

There is a large hardware chain that sell double pulleys, green and red logo and hammer symbol.... Otherwise Sailing tackle shops sell stainless ones for half a mortgage


----------



## bennyc

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................43.............Yes.............. ............ 1,245lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................8...................yes............................ 185N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............12...................yes...........................338L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................8...................Yep......................231L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............2...................yes.....................56....no-chill
Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-c
Stuffa...................1..................Yep.......................22L ...Ice bath
Malbur...................2..................Yes.......................46L electric 1 chill 1 no-chill 
bennyc..................2..................Yes.......................10L........
..

Did a couple of simultaneous 5L BIABs in mid-November on my stove inside - a couple of wheat beers (my first wheat beers, therefore experiments) with slightly different grain bills. Had trouble working out the thermal mass of my 8L S/S pots and missed the target temp by a good 5-8C and had to add cold water (this may yet take a bit of fine tuning), but otherwise, the process went as smooth as silk. Brewing BIAB indoors on a small scale made things very easy, especially when it came to cleaning up!

Drank the resulting beers last weekend and was very happy with them. Will definitely be using BIAB again, but probably more for experimental batches that I can do quickly and conveniently indoors.

Ben


----------



## Bribie G

Daemon said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=71
> 
> Turned the list into an article page rather than cutting and pasting it over and over here. Had to fiddle a bit to get the layout displaying neatly but I think I have it correct now.



Just a reminder to update the 'static' article above rather than post and repost the same list which could become corrupted over time (chinese whispers syndrome)


----------



## Katherine

That would make this thread obselete wouldnt it?

I have being updating the wiki page though!


----------



## flattop

I've put myself down but i'm still a week or 2 off my first BIAB day, the rellies finally flew back to Europe last night and i have both primary's full.
I need to get a bag, recipe and grain order sorted out fast...


----------



## Katherine

I would recommend Ross NS Summer Ale, basic grain bill and then you can play around with hops. 

What are you doing about the bag?


----------



## wambesi

Katie said:


> That would make this thread obselete wouldnt it?
> 
> I have being updating the wiki page though!



Sort of but not completely :blink: 
We can still use this thread to discuss what brews we have put on or any other BIAB particular info just like a lot of us used to place under the updated lists in this thread.


----------



## Katherine

Maybe a suggestion of changing the name of this thread then...


----------



## wambesi

Maybe, but it's still a register of sorts I guess.
Just brewed another 21L of APA goodness!

At least this brew day ran perfectly unlike the last...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Thirsty Boy said:


> ... you with your nice new dedicated brewery ...


It does need work before it is maximally nice... I have to replace the carpet in the wet area with vinyl - the B-place has stuff for about $10 lineal metre, which looks cheap enough.



Thirsty Boy said:


> Hope your windmill falls over and crushes your brewery


The windmill is not that tall! It might take out part of my workshop if it fell over. Are you referring to the wind turbine?  


I am glad I had gas bayonets fitted both inside and out. Today's Rye IPA will be brewed under the brewery verandah.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

wambesi said:


> Sort of but not completely :blink:
> We can still use this thread to discuss what brews we have put on or any other BIAB particular info just like a lot of us used to place under the updated lists in this thread.



I think this thread (or one like it) is a good place for practitioners of the method to chat about what they're doing and how, rather than create a new thread each time a new brew occurs or a slight change to technique or kit is found.

We just need the forum admins to create a 'BIAB Flag' for each user so that we can restrict the multi-vesselers from posting here... 

Edit: Schpellin'


----------



## Damian44

Hey fellow BIABERS. Im thinking of adjusting my mill down to .80mm from .90mm. What do you have your mill set at?

Whirlpooling is working a treat for me. I give a good stir after the boil, wait 20 min and all the crappy stuff is sitting in the centre of the pot.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

First brew for 2009 broke the 1000litre barrier.

A Rye IPA that I made a mistake with and doubled the amount of rye to 24% - good thing it is a BIAB and not a multi-vessel thing as the lautering would have been troublesome. We shall see what it all becomes...

Damian44 - I reckon that the smaller gap the better with BIAB. The traditional reason for crushing not so finely was that many brewers don't like cloudy worts so use the grain bed to filter out all the flour. If it was too fine, either their sparge would stick or they would get gloop in their kettle.

I sometimes run my grain through the mill twice to get it finer.

Sometimes I blow into the straw of my McShake until well after my mum tells me to stop...


----------



## Bribie G

Maybe get the mods to change *this* current thread to " General BIAB discussion thread" . The *sticky* Biab thread is a how-to tutorial thread and shouldn't really be clogged up with general chat stuff and the *register *itself has been moved to an article format so I think there's still the need for a thread for general swapping of ideas and experiences so maybe this here thread could take on that role, as it is in fact doing at the moment.


----------



## mash head

I have just pitched the yeast on my 2nd 23 litre batch of biab hell of an idea.


----------



## Pollux

I should update the wiki..........

2batches 43L total.


----------



## mcveighd

One partial BIAB on the weekend (first one). Was a lot easier than I thought. When my new pot arrives next week it'll be full BIABs. Hooray! AG at last.

Q. You chaps no-chilling - how are you racking to the cube? Ball valve? Siphon? What's your cold break like?

ta


----------



## crundle

mcveighd said:


> One partial BIAB on the weekend (first one). Was a lot easier than I thought. When my new pot arrives next week it'll be full BIABs. Hooray! AG at last.
> 
> Q. You chaps no-chilling - how are you racking to the cube? Ball valve? Siphon? What's your cold break like?
> 
> ta



I can only speak for myself, but I whirlpool after using Whirfloc, and generally get good clear results. I get some cold break, but figure that most of it will settle out during fermentation, and I always crash chill the fermenter before racking to secondary and at the end of the secondary before kegging. 2 BIAB batches done with no chill, and very happy with the results - Dr Smurto's Golden Ale, so clarity is perhaps not noticible in that brew.

Cheers,

Crundle


----------



## daddymem

Name..............................................................Brews.........
.. are you still BIABing?........Volume
Willam's Notty Blonde Strong Ambition 1 yes 5 gallons


----------



## eric8

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................43.............Yes.............. ............ 1,245lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................10...................yes............................ 220N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............12...................yes...........................338L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................8...................Yep......................231L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............2...................yes.....................56....no-chill
Sumo.....................1..................Yes......................23.....no-c
Stuffa...................1..................Yep.......................22L ...Ice bath
Malbur...................2..................Yes.......................46L electric 1 chill 1 no-chill 
bennyc..................2..................Yes.......................10L........
Dadymem..............1.................yes.........................5 gal.....

Just adding a couple of brews. My 9th brew got infected with bad yeast :angry: , but managed to do one on Saturday APA with about 100gm Cascade flowers. going into fermenter tonight


----------



## Katherine

Just updated the wiki....

Brewed Rooks Alt bier on Saturday, late start but enjoyed brewing this beer very much. No hassle except to at the end with the pick up tude probably lost a litre. The smell was incredible... Have not used the hop Spalt before so looking forward to it.

Hey Rev... all of a sudden you have over taken us on the litres... you have being busy.

Cheers

Katie


----------



## Bribie G

I've been horribly slack, I'm up to about 15 brews so I'll update it tonight. :huh:


----------



## Katherine

BribieG said:


> I've been horribly slack, I'm up to about 15 brews so I'll update it tonight. :huh:



15 for me to... how many litres BribieG?


----------



## Cocko

I hadn't updated that in 20 brews!!

I do some double batches, so a full BIAB then top up with LDME and water... a giant partial I guess... Does that count?


----------



## pdilley

Well I put down my first BIAB and No Chill today. I can see why its ok to be lazy when updating the wiki, its a bit of a pain in the arse really to deal with editing it.

Really chuffed with my BIAB session. Already have two more already dreamed up. An IPA and of course I have to try my hand at Dr Smurtos Golden Ale.

More chuffed at not having to rebuy all the AG gear in Oz, prices here are not nice, especially for stainless gear 

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## flattop

BP, i've done 2 Dr Smurto's GA's as BIAB and it's a fine beer...


----------



## Katherine

Just trying to see if I could add Wonderwomen brew to the wiki... as the format is out of place.

Anybody good at HTML, there must be a missing tag in there somewhere.


----------



## Bribie G

Katie said:


> Just trying to see if I could add Wonderwomen brew to the wiki... as the format is out of place.
> 
> Anybody good at HTML, there must be a missing tag in there somewhere.



Katie, try it now. I stripped out all the </br> tags and there were some redundant <font> tags as well, seems to be working ok on my machine now. Don't know how all that HTML got in there in the first place, maybe someone lifted the whole article, edited it in some sort of HTML editor then dropped it back in after altering their entry and it ended up putting all those tags in? We'll never know.

You'll note that next to my entry i've put 'test cleanup'

Cheers
Michael

If there is any problem I've saved a copy of the jumbled version if necessary.


----------



## Katherine

Excellent! looks good. Ill pm wonderwomen. I was feeling all special being the only female BIAB'er


----------



## eric8

katie, you can now feel special beeing the FIRST female BIABer :icon_cheers:


----------



## sumo

Name......... Brews........... are you still BIABing?........Volume

Pistol Patch............. 55..............Yes............................1381lt Changed to BIAB
FNQ Bunyip............. 42..............Yes.......................... 1067lt
SpillsMostOfIt........... 52 ............Yes!.......................... 926lt Mixed methods.
Hashie......................43.............Yes.............. ............ 1,245lt No chill
MaxT........................5...............No............................. 11lt
PJ............................1............... Will be........................ 23lt No Chill.
jimmysuperlative......21..............Yes........................... 475L No Chill
Thirstyboy............... 14..............Yes......................... app 170L Mixed methods
Wardhog..................1.................?............................... 23lt
Phonos....................4.................Yes............................ 88lt Partial
Beer Man.................15...............Yes.......................... 375lt no chill, no problems
DK..........................10...............Yes.........................app 20lt No Chill all the way!
Adam......................2.................No............................. 46lt
Blackbock................6.................No............................ 180lt No Chill
Zizzle......................7.................No............................ 16lt No Chill/Electric
Phrak......................6.................Yes.......................... 175lt No Chill for all
Deaves.................. 6..................No...........................app 140lt ..All Chilled
Kingy.....................21................yes............................ 566litres no chillin!
Murcluf....................1.................Will be........................ 11lt
Patobeermonster......9.................yes............................ 165lt
Harry_Rmbler..........9..................yes............................ 287lt
MVZOOM.................5..................yep............................ 120lt/Electric / Bag / No chill. Breakin' all the rules
Eric8......................10...................yes............................ 220N.C. for me
joecast....................8..................yup............................. 154lt
black forest man......2..................yes............................. 40lt
Rod.........................2.................yes............................. ??????
Malty Cultural..........8..................yes............................ 150lt
W_W_W_Hahn.........2..................Yes............................ 23lt Electric
kevnlis....................6..................yes...................... 140L No Chill
hairofthedog..........10...................yes..............................200
SDJ........................1..................."kin oath".......................480lt BIAB no chill biggrin.gif
amita.............. .......1...................yes..............................23lt
wally.......................1...................yes.............................
sathid....................2....................yes............................ 41L
65bellett.................3....................yes..........................37.5
Katie&Lloyd............12...................yes...........................338L chilled
tomtoro..................2..................yes......................100L.......
chilled with immersion chiller
mikelinz ................4................... YES .....................168l ..........no chill
captaincleanoff.......3....................yes.............................60l chilled
massatomic............3...................yes.............................57L
tredog...................1...................Yes...................5L..........C
hilled
wambesi................6....................Yes....................110.....no chill
Moray....................2..................Yes....................84L....Chille
d/ 1/2 no chill
Durgarth...............9..................yes....................198l.....No chill
hop_alot...............2.................yes.....................35L........no chill
Reg......................3.................yes.....................69L.......No chill
Hanzie..................3.................yes.....................90L........Ele
ctric no chill
K&k......................1.................yes.....................23lt and no-chill
Stowaway.............1.................yes......................25Lt.....Ice Bath Chilled.
Reviled.................10..................definately..............200Lt......N
o-chill
Gilbrew.................2....................yes.....................46lt.
Cocko...................8...................Yep......................231L No chill
Beer Belly..............1...................yes......................23Lt Cold Water Bath
drtomc..................1...................yes......................23L No chill
feelncede...............4...................yes......................102L total 2 water bath 2 no Chill
Chad_UWA.............2...................yes..........................46L
Hanzie...................4..................yes....................130L electric no chill.
Damian44..............2...................yes.....................56....no-chill
Sumo.....................6..................Yes/No......................135L (ish).....no-chill
Stuffa...................1..................Yep.......................22L ...Ice bath
Malbur...................2..................Yes.......................46L electric 1 chill 1 no-chill 
bennyc..................2..................Yes.......................10L........
Dadymem..............1.................yes.........................5 gal.....

Using both traditional mashing, and BIAB now as I have more keggles and a mashtun....


----------



## Bribie G

Sumo, that list you posted is Waaaaay out of date. To edit the list and update your details go to the official 'article':

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=71


----------



## hairyson

Hi All,

Just wanted to share some pics of our first BIAB. An Anchor Liberty Ale clone.

The mash has gone well - we hit 68% efficiency (aiming for 70%) and the bull's teste lifted out easily in its beautiful bag (thanks Mum).

Skyhook worked well - (thanks BribieG):




... and that teste felt just grand. Warm and wet - if a tad leaky...




Cheers

Benny, Max, Breezy (The Bitches)


----------



## Katherine

Lates Brewery put a double down yesterday.


----------



## PHARSYDE

Katie said:


> Lates Brewery put a double down yesterday.




WOOHOO may have to be round for tasting............... hehe


----------



## Katherine

It will be on tap next Saturday... follow the yellow glow! 12.00 on wards.... putting on another double! 

There will be Nevilles brushetta, and Lloydies Ribs. Come around. Catch a train out and Ill pick you up if you like!


----------



## Katherine

Another double... even after the Royal Beer Show... 

Ross's Bananabread bitter...


----------



## reviled

Katie said:


> Hey Rev... all of a sudden you have over taken us on the litres... you have being busy.



I have been, acquiring a flatmate doesnt help <_< lol, im up to 38 BIAB's now :super:


----------



## Mantis

Katie said:


> Another double... even after the Royal Beer Show...
> 
> Ross's Bananabread bitter...




You gotta stop drinking when posting Katie
Double posts are one thing but triples h34r:


----------



## Katherine

At first I didnt know what you were talking about... that was not me... I never drink when post! Maybe it was the triple expresso I just had.


----------



## Mantis

Katie said:


> At first I didnt know what you were talking about... that was not me... I never drink when post! Maybe it was the triple expresso I just had.


----------



## tumi2

Tumi2 - 1 BIAB brew - Used No Chill

Trust this is how i add my name to the register.


----------



## Katherine

try here


----------



## Katherine

Over 500 litres of beer brewed by Lates Brewery!


----------



## PistolPatch

Well done Katie :beerbang: 

*Please Start Posting your Volumes and Efficiency Figures Here*

Some months ago, ThirstyBoy sent me a great draft of BIAB FAQs that I had asked him to do for BIABrewer.info and of course, here on AHB. I have been re-writing, changing and worrying over them like an old woman since! Once published though, they will offer very good and detailed answers (11 A4 pages!) to very common BIAB questions.

The main problem I have been worrying over is water volumes and efficiency figures. These are big worries for those starting out so I would like to get a good average before publishing these FAQs. For those of you who do a bit of measuring, can you please start to put your details into this thread?

Maybe use the lay-out below as a guide. Just fill in the figures that are relevant to you (only a few of the figures will be relevant for each brewer) and I will do the consolidating or PM you with further questions.

Most importantly, be HONEST. Do NOT try and, 'make,' your figures work. Don't be embarrassed if your figures don't seem to be theoretically right. I have had figures sometimes that made no sense and still get figures that don't match theory. Just post what you get so we all can learn. 

Please copy, edit and paste the following...

START

The following figures are based on this number of brews (number):
Desired Batch Size* (lts):
Vessel Type (Keggle or _x_lt Pot):
Length of Boil (mins): 
Grain Bill (kgs):
Starting Volume of Water (lts):
Volume at Boil Start (lts):
Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 
Plato Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees):
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):
Plato Gravity Reading at End of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Are you chilling? (Yes/No):
Trub Left in Kettle (lts):
Volume into Cube (lts):
Volume into Fermenter (lts):
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 
Plato Gravity Reading into Fermenter (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 
FINAL Plato Gravity Reading after Fermentation (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
Fermenter Trub (lts):
Resulting Batch Size (lts): [/quote]

END

I'd love to see these BIAB FAQs published in the next three weeks so please try your hardest to give your feedback. If you don't want to put your figures up here, you can email them to me here

The figures you provide will not only help BIAB Brewers but will also new traditional brewers.

Thanking you in advance,
Pat


----------



## flattop

Pistol, that's a great idea. It's about the science and data collection.
Of course to make an accurate database all BIABing would be done in the same environmental conditions BUT this goes a good way to providing an average of data compiled.
This will give a general guide to how most ppl fare with the BIAB method.

Could i ask a couple of things be considered?
Firstly many people don't have access to advanced measurements so the hydrometer should be the default, perhaps we need a basic section with hydrometer readings and an advanced section with refractometer, that way basic data can be compiled for every brew easily.
Secondly i think the recipe name or description is also important (not for science but for interest).

Anyhow it's inspired me to get my act together this week and buy some more grain.
I was planning to brew next weekend anyhow after a few weeks off.


----------



## PistolPatch

Great to see you're enthusiastic flattop :beerbang: 

I totally agree with you, the more info the better. I will add two bits at the bottom where people can add any info they like such as you have suggested. _*I hope people realise that they only have to fill in a few of the blanks*_ :unsure:

I see that I forgot to specify what I meant by batch size and brew length as well - whoops! I will fix this below.

I hope there are quite a few enthusiastic people like yourself as doing this will enable the upcoming BIAB FAQs to be linked with Jamil and John Palmer's, "Brewing Classic Styles," book which should enable new brewers to do some minimal adjustments and then brew these award-winning recipes. I think that will be a huge boon for all of us and enable some more common ground when talking about our brewing.

As for the hydrometer thing, I agree as well but i suspect there are a few guys out there only with refractos. If they can take some extra time to convert their figures, that would be great for all of us.

Thank you flattop.

So here is an update of the form....

START

The following figures are based on this number of brews (number):
Desired Batch Size* (lts):
Vessel Type (Keggle or xlt Pot):
Length of Boil (mins): 
Grain Bill (kgs):
Starting Volume of Water (lts):
Volume at Boil Start (lts):
Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 
Plato Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees):
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):
Plato Gravity Reading at End of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Are you chilling? (Yes/No):
Trub Left in Kettle (lts):
Volume into Cube (lts):
Volume into Fermenter (lts):
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 
Plato Gravity Reading into Fermenter (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 
FINAL Plato Gravity Reading after Fermentation (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
Fermenter Trub (lts):
Resulting Brew Length* (lts): [/quote]
Recipe (name or link):
Notes (Anything else of interest you might like to write:

*Desired batch size for the above is not brew length. Batch size is what you would use in Beersmith. This (misleadingly) actually means how much wort is in your kettle at the end of the boil. Brewlength means how much beer you get from your fermenter. So, Batch Size = Brewlength + fermenter and kettle trub.

END


----------



## PistolPatch

Most of my brewing figures are trapped in a blown up computer but just so people don't feel embarrassed to post their info here are some figures from an old brew sheet I found...

(Also have added a Length of Mash field and a Top Up Water field.)

START

The following figures are based on this number of brews (number): 1
Desired Batch Size* (lts): 28
Vessel Type (Keggle or xlt Pot): 70lt stock pot
Length of Mash (mins): 90
Length of Boil (mins): 105
Grain Bill (kgs): 5.49
Starting Volume of Water (lts): 38
Volume at Boil Start (lts): 34.8
Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 1.041 
Plato Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees): 
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):
Plato Gravity Reading at End of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Are you chilling? (Yes/No):
Trub Left in Kettle (lts):
Volume into Cube (lts):
Volume into Fermenter (lts): 16.5
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.061
Top Up Water: 3.7lts to acheive desired gravity of 1.050
Plato Gravity Reading into Fermenter (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 
FINAL Plato Gravity Reading after Fermentation (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
Fermenter Trub (lts): 1
Resulting Brew Length* (lts): 19.2
Recipe (name or link): Galaxy Burst APA
Notes (Anything else of interest you might like to write): Lost track of time and left boil too long. Efficiency into Kettle = 83.5%. Final Efficiency (into packaging) = 53.4%.

*Desired batch size for the above is not brew length. Batch size is what you would use in Beersmith. This (misleadingly) actually means how much wort is in your kettle at the end of the boil. Brewlength means how much beer you get from your fermenter. So, Batch Size = Brewlength + fermenter and kettle trub.

END

Can see some other oversights in the above. If you notice anything, just fix it as you go.


----------



## crundle

Here is one of mine, I gather the idea is to put up details on each brew individually to best be able to collate the data. I will add more as I go along. I think the 40 litre urn size limits me to about 33 litres of water initially to allow for a decent grain bill. This is the area I am interested in, finding out how much higher the water is in others BIAB systems, not limited by urn size.

START

The following figures are based on this number of brews (number): 1
Desired Batch Size* (lts): 25
Vessel Type (Keggle or xlt Pot): 40 litre Crown urn
Length of Mash (mins): 90
Length of Boil (mins): 120
Grain Bill (kgs): 5.85
Starting Volume of Water (lts): 33
Volume at Boil Start (lts): 31
Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 1.046
Plato Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees): 25
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 1.054
Plato Gravity Reading at End of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Are you chilling? (Yes/No): No
Trub Left in Kettle (lts): 2
Volume into Cube (lts): 23
Volume into Fermenter (lts): 23
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.054
Top Up Water:
Plato Gravity Reading into Fermenter (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees):1.012
FINAL Plato Gravity Reading after Fermentation (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
Fermenter Trub (lts): 2
Resulting Brew Length* (lts): 21
Recipe (name or link): Smoked Angry Dwarf Pale Ale
Notes (Anything else of interest you might like to write): Interrupted boil and long boil due to Crown thermostat kicking in. Squeezed grain bag very heavily to get such low loss to grain. Efficiency into Kettle = 77.6%. Final Efficiency - how do I work this out in Beersmith, or *gulp* manually? (hopeless at maths....)


END

Crundle


----------



## PistolPatch

That's perfect Crundle. Thanks a lot :beer: 

To work out the final efficiency using Beersmith, open up the Brewhouse Efficiency box and at the top put in your OG (1.054) and down the bottom where it says, "Actual Batch Volume," type in your Brew Lenght figure (what went in the fermenter minus fermenter trub). In your case this figure is 21lts. Have just typed it in here and come up with a respectable 60.87%.

This figure is of course, the lowest figure you can get as it includes no trub etc.

One of the things I hope to learn from this exercise is to see if no-chill efficiency into fermenter figures equal chilled efficiency into fermenter figures. I am hoping it does as it will make life a lot easier for us all  

Top stuff mate!


----------



## PistolPatch

*Calibrating Your Hydrometer at Relevant Gravities*

For those who want to get their figures accurate, make sure you calibrate your hydrometers at 1.010 and 1.050. Crundle worked out how to do it in this post here I'll copy the relevant part below...



> [From crundle] ...measure your hydrometer against a solution of 1 litre of water at 20 degrees (or close to, as below this there is little or no compensating for temperature necessary) and 130 grams of white table sugar for a 1.050 reading, or 26 grams for a 1.010 reading.



Those of you who try this might get a bit of a surprise - lol

Thanks again crundle :icon_cheers:


----------



## Damian44

Here is one of mine that seems pretty standard. I only take a couple of readings.


The following figures are based on this number of brews (number):3
Desired Batch Size* (lts):33
Vessel Type (Keggle or xlt Pot):70 stock pot
Length of Boil (mins): 90
Grain Bill (kgs): 6.5
Starting Volume of Water (lts):48
Volume at Boil Start (lts):
Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 
Plato Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees):
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 1.046
Plato Gravity Reading at End of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Are you chilling? (Yes/No):y
Trub Left in Kettle (lts):5
Volume into Cube (lts):27
Volume into Fermenter (lts):27
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.046
Plato Gravity Reading into Fermenter (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.012
FINAL Plato Gravity Reading after Fermentation (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
Fermenter Trub (lts):3
Resulting Batch Size (lts): [/quote] 24


----------



## rock

Hi all, Great work PP,Keep up the good work
START

The following figures are based on this number of brews (number):3
Desired Batch Size* (lts):23
Vessel Type (Keggle or xlt Pot):Converted commercial keg 50ltr
Length of Boil (mins): 70 min
Grain Bill (kgs):5.4 KG
Starting Volume of Water (lts):35
Volume at Boil Start (lts):32
Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 1044
Plato Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees):
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):1052
Plato Gravity Reading at End of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Are you chilling? (Yes/No):Yes
Trub Left in Kettle (lts):1
Volume into Cube (lts):
Volume into Fermenter (lts):22
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1052
Plato Gravity Reading into Fermenter (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 
FINAL Plato Gravity Reading after Fermentation (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
Fermenter Trub (lts):
Resulting Brew Length* (lts): [/quote]
Recipe (name or link):Munich Octoberfest
Notes (Squeezed the bag like hell to extract all the wort from those grains..Very carefully with rubber gloves as its very hot)
:icon_cheers: 
Regards Rod


----------



## PistolPatch

benny said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share some pics of our first BIAB. An Anchor Liberty Ale clone.
> 
> The mash has gone well - we hit 68% efficiency (aiming for 70%) and the bull's teste lifted out easily in its beautiful bag (thanks Mum).
> 
> Skyhook worked well - (thanks BribieG):
> View attachment 27474
> 
> 
> ... and that teste felt just grand. Warm and wet - if a tad leaky...
> 
> View attachment 27473
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Benny, Max, Breezy (The Bitches)



Before I write something serious here, I just found this post above that got no replies!

Benny, occassionally the AHB server stuffs up and never forwards an email to notify users that someone has made a post. I was just back-tracking through this thread and saw your pics and thought, "I haven't seen that before."

All brewers love pics, especially of their first AG and with captions so please accept our apologies for not giving you any sort of hooray. Very embarrassing for us BIABers and it must have been a bit deflating for you!

So, how did your brew go? Got any more pics?

I know that your message must not have been forwarded by AHB as the message straight after it was from Katie and, under that hat, you look just like her fiance!

A belated congratulations to you! :beer:

EDIT: Looks like Benny's pics haven't even been copied in my quote above! They were a good effort and are back a few pages - Post #493


----------



## LLoyd

Two brews today..
The following figures are based on this number of brews (number):
Desired Batch Size* (lts):27
Vessel Type (Keggle or _x_lt Pot):60L pot
Length of Boil (mins): 75
Grain Bill (kgs):6.55
Starting Volume of Water (lts):35
Volume at Boil Start (lts):32
Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 1.051
Plato Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees):24
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):1.062
Plato Gravity Reading at End of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Are you chilling? (Yes/No):no
Trub Left in Kettle (lts):3.8
Volume into Cube (lts):
Volume into Fermenter (lts):21
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees):1.062 
Plato Gravity Reading into Fermenter (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 
FINAL Plato Gravity Reading after Fermentation (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
Fermenter Trub (lts):1
Resulting Batch Size (lts):20 [/quote]
The following figures are based on this number of brews (number):
Desired Batch Size* (lts):27
Vessel Type (Keggle or _x_lt Pot):60L pot
Length of Boil (mins): 50
Grain Bill (kgs):4.575
Starting Volume of Water (lts):35
Volume at Boil Start (lts):31
Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 1.032
Plato Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees):31
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):1.042
Plato Gravity Reading at End of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Are you chilling? (Yes/No):no
Trub Left in Kettle (lts):4
Volume into Cube (lts):
Volume into Fermenter (lts):24
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.042
Plato Gravity Reading into Fermenter (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 
FINAL Plato Gravity Reading after Fermentation (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
Fermenter Trub (lts):1
Resulting Batch Size (lts): [/quote]23


----------



## PistolPatch

Thanks a heap for being one of the initial posting pioneers Damien44 and rocket58. Can't wait to whack your figures into what I hope will become a most informative spreadsheet.

Just had a thought...

The forms you have filled out above I will have to, of course, run individually through brewing software. It is little extra effort for me to standardise a PM and forward you the results plus anything odd I notice. Yep, I think I will do that for anyone that posts here so you guys and Crundle can expect a PM on the weekend.

Just had another thought...

Maybe I can work out a way of also keeping you guys advised of the average figures I receive but maybe, as an incentive, you only get the average from the day you first post your figures? This would be very easy for me to do.

Agh! This might be the first time I can reward individual brewers for their enthusiasm. Why let lazy or unenthusiastic brewers sit on the sidelines and reap the rewards?

That idea is sounding great to me.

Thanks,
Pat

P.S. Crundle. Sorry, I totally missed your question in your earlier post re using the form for a single or multiple brew. You made the first register and that was a single brew. Damian and rocket based theirs on 3 brews. All of you, and I am amazed, interpreted the form correctly!!!!!


----------



## PistolPatch

Good on you Lloydie! I just pressed the enter button and see that you posted before me!

I haven't read your post but the thanks and promises I conveyed to the above, of course, apply to you.

:icon_cheers: 

P.S. Can't tell you what a long day today has been! Gonna have breakfast, lunch and dinner while I look at your post!


----------



## PistolPatch

Bloody hell, Lloydie, you lazy bastard! Just flicking through your figures? What's this 50 minute boil business? Why the rush?

Or maybe????

Katie! Put your clothes back on, write something to encourage BIABrewers to participate in your Australia's Biggest Brew Day and let your fiance finish his brew properly for goodness sake!

I hope you record how many BIABrews are done on the day because we will win!!!!

EDIT: Lloydie, thanks a heap mate for posting your results today. Found one error but it might be a typo. You ended up with the same volume at the start and end of boil on your second brew. These sort of mistakes are good I reckon. The more we doubt our figures, in some ways, turns out a better beer! A heap of my brewing figures, scrawled in pencil, obviously made sense at the time but in hindsight I can't understand them - sober too! So, almost live results like yours, probably have more veracity than other figures.


----------



## paulwolf350

as requested


The following figures are based on this number of brews (number): 1
Desired Batch Size* (lts): 25
Vessel Type (Keggle or xlt Pot): 36lt stock pot
Length of Mash (mins): 60 + 30
Length of Boil (mins): 65
Grain Bill (kgs): 4.85
Starting Volume of Water (lts): 28
Volume at Boil Start (lts): 31
Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 1.039 
Plato Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees): 20
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):
Plato Gravity Reading at End of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Are you chilling? (Yes/No): y
Trub Left in Kettle (lts):1.5
Volume into Cube (lts):
Volume into Fermenter (lts): 18.5
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.040 after top up to 23 ltrs
Top Up Water: 4.5
Plato Gravity Reading into Fermenter (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 
FINAL Plato Gravity Reading after Fermentation (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
Fermenter Trub (lts): 
Resulting Brew Length* (lts): 
Recipe (name or link): Dr Smutos golden ale
Notes (Anything else of interest you might like to write): 1st BIAB, made some mistakes, should have fermented at 20 litres instead of 23, starting gravity 1042 (expected 1048 -1056)


----------



## reviled

Im working on getting my pot calibrated, at the mo im starting out with different starting volumes every time cos its not calibrated, im just taking my eff figures from the final volume into the fermenter, not including any trub left behind..

Once im all calibrated will post up my results :icon_cheers: 

Oh, and theres nowhere to say how many litres of water I sparged with


----------



## LLoyd

> Found one error but it might be a typo.


More like a BRAIN TYPO... Yeah mate 31 instead of 28..... SO....


The following figures are based on this number of brews (number):20
Desired Batch Size* (lts):27
Vessel Type (Keggle or _x_lt Pot):60L pot
Length of Boil (mins): 50
Grain Bill (kgs):4.575
Starting Volume of Water (lts):35
Volume at Boil Start (lts):31
Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 1.032
Plato Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees):28
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):1.042
Plato Gravity Reading at End of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Are you chilling? (Yes/No):no
Trub Left in Kettle (lts):4
Volume into Cube (lts):
Volume into Fermenter (lts):24
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.042
Plato Gravity Reading into Fermenter (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 
FINAL Plato Gravity Reading after Fermentation (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
Fermenter Trub (lts):1
Resulting Batch Size (lts):23

Cheers mate!! 

PS PP
Too cold for pantie shananagins.... Once bitten......


----------



## Katherine

> Katie! Put your clothes back on, write something to encourage BIABrewers to participate in your Australia's Biggest Brew Day and let your fiance finish his brew properly for goodness sake!



Patch it was my brew with the 50 minute boil we ran out of f*(ng gas!


----------



## PistolPatch

My goodness! Three posts in a row on Monday night! Someone had too many beers methinks!

Paul, thanks for posting your figs - will send you a PM later in the week. reviled, we'll look forward to yours though I have no idea how I'll analyse them with your crafty hybrid brewing method!

Lloydie and Katie - LOL! Now that makes sense. Must have been a PITA running out of gas in the middle of the night. Agh!


----------



## Hashie

G'day Pat, I'd like to give details of an average brew of mine, but I don't take mid brew measurements. So if you can wait until after my next, I'll be happy to add some numbers.

As an aside, I normally have a starting volume of ~37 litres. This gives me an end volume of 25 litres (23 into cube and 2 for trub) after a 90 minute boil.

My question; would more sugars (maltose?) be harvested from the mash if I used a higher starting volume (say 40 litres) and then had a longer boil to still end up at 25 litres final volume. I'm thinking the more liquid, the greater amount of rinsing of the grain.

Cheers


----------



## Katherine

LloydieP said:


> More like a BRAIN TYPO... Yeah mate 31 instead of 28..... SO....
> 
> 
> The following figures are based on this number of brews (number):20
> Desired Batch Size* (lts):27
> Vessel Type (Keggle or _x_lt Pot):60L pot
> Length of Boil (mins): 50
> Grain Bill (kgs):4.575
> Starting Volume of Water (lts):35
> Volume at Boil Start (lts):31
> Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 1.032
> Plato Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
> Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees):28
> Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):1.042
> Plato Gravity Reading at End of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
> Are you chilling? (Yes/No):no THAT IS A YES
> Trub Left in Kettle (lts):4
> Volume into Cube (lts):
> Volume into Fermenter (lts):24
> Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.042
> Plato Gravity Reading into Fermenter (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
> FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees):
> FINAL Plato Gravity Reading after Fermentation (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
> Fermenter Trub (lts):1
> Resulting Batch Size (lts):23
> 
> Cheers mate!!
> 
> PS PP
> Too cold for pantie shananagins.... Once bitten......


----------



## katzke

Hi.

My name is Tom.

I am a BIABer.

I started BIABing because I like to do things different and the American home brewing community said it would/will never work and you guys are all a bunch of swill drinking fools for thinking it does. Even gave up on my last American brewing forum when a guy claimed to know Palmer and quoted Palmer as saying something like you guys are crazy after he wrote the article in BYO abut Australian home brewing.

My wife claimed a 3rd place ribbon in our local club competition with a BIAB brewed beer in the IPA category. People liked it but said it was not quite an IPA. We could have entered it as an American Brown but though it did not quite fit.

Will not post my brewing specifics like Pat wants, as I really do not keep track. Just put in so much water for so much grain and hope the end volume is what I want. If it is more or less I adjust next time. It is home brewing after all is it not?


----------



## PistolPatch

Katzke: LOL. Have replied in the main thread. Cheers.
Katie: Thanks for the correction :icon_cheers: 



Hashie said:


> G'day Pat, I'd like to give details of an average brew of mine, but I don't take mid brew measurements. So if you can wait until after my next, I'll be happy to add some numbers.
> 
> As an aside, I normally have a starting volume of ~37 litres. This gives me an end volume of 25 litres (23 into cube and 2 for trub) after a 90 minute boil.
> 
> My question; would more sugars (maltose?) be harvested from the mash if I used a higher starting volume (say 40 litres) and then had a longer boil to still end up at 25 litres final volume. I'm thinking the more liquid, the greater amount of rinsing of the grain.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Hashie. If you have a good idea of your average starting volumes and final results, just put them in. At the top, you can say the number of brews you are basing that on. Any further brews you do that you get the urge to measure, just post them up as individual brews even if there are no mid-brew measures. A lot of us would often only take a final reading and sometimes not even that!

As to your question, I think more sugars would be harvested for sure (Thirsty did a theoretical chart on this a long time ago) but there would be disadvantages to a longer boil in convenience and perhaps even colour discrepancies. The money you would save in grain you would probably far exceed in gas I reckon. I'm pretty happy with my 38lts and 90 minute boil but am going to keep a closer eye on the measurement with my next few brews as I think I might have to use more - I leave a fair bit of trub in the kettle as I use a syphon and cut the flow as soon as it runs cloudy. (I can get a lot more if I tilt the kettle but don't bother with this much anymore. Those with taps will get more out of the kettle but probably more trub which will settle out in the cube or fermenter.

These days I am looking to make things as easy as possible and don't really worry about scoring high final efficiencies.

What size pot have you got mate?


----------



## tdack

BribieG said:


> Mate where did you get that double hoist from? did you buy it as is or make it yourself from a couple of single pulleys? I want a double pulley job but can't buy it anywhere. I currently have a single one made with a cheap awning pulley but it's clunky and can't get good control.
> View attachment 23354



That's called a two-fold purchase, good old mechanical advantage.

The same can be achieved with your awning pulley, you just need another three.

I did see a pretty nifty bit of bent steel at a 4wd & camping show that allowed you to make a two or even three -fold purchase with a couple of these little thingies and a bit of rope - aussie made too, came in at about $50 for three thingies.


----------



## eric8

I do roughly the same for each brew just have a different grain bill and starting volume :icon_cheers: 

The following figures are based on this number of brews (number): 1
Desired Batch Size* (lts): 22-25
Vessel Type (Keggle or xlt Pot): Keggle
Length of Mash (mins): 90
Length of Boil (mins):90
Grain Bill (kgs): 6.3
Starting Volume of Water (lts): 34
Volume at Boil Start (lts): ?
Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 
Plato Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees): 25 maybe
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):
Plato Gravity Reading at End of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Are you chilling? (Yes/No): n
Trub Left in Kettle (lts):2-2.5 as a guess
Volume into Cube (lts):23
Volume into Fermenter (lts): 23
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.066
Top Up Water: 
Plato Gravity Reading into Fermenter (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.011
FINAL Plato Gravity Reading after Fermentation (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
Fermenter Trub (lts): not sure, only leave a skim on yeast cake
Resulting Brew Length* (lts): 21.5
Recipe (name or link): Cascading Ale
Notes (Anything else of interest you might like to write): Tastes freakin good, all cascade flowers


----------



## Hashie

PistolPatch said:


> Thanks Hashie. If you have a good idea of your average starting volumes and final results, just put them in. At the top, you can say the number of brews you are basing that on. Any further brews you do that you get the urge to measure, just post them up as individual brews even if there are no mid-brew measures. A lot of us would often only take a final reading and sometimes not even that!
> 
> As to your question, I think more sugars would be harvested for sure (Thirsty did a theoretical chart on this a long time ago) but there would be disadvantages to a longer boil in convenience and perhaps even colour discrepancies. The money you would save in grain you would probably far exceed in gas I reckon. I'm pretty happy with my 38lts and 90 minute boil but am going to keep a closer eye on the measurement with my next few brews as I think I might have to use more - I leave a fair bit of trub in the kettle as I use a syphon and cut the flow as soon as it runs cloudy. (I can get a lot more if I tilt the kettle but don't bother with this much anymore. Those with taps will get more out of the kettle but probably more trub which will settle out in the cube or fermenter.
> 
> These days I am looking to make things as easy as possible and don't really worry about scoring high final efficiencies.
> 
> What size pot have you got mate?



Thanks Pat, I'm not that worried about efficiencies or saving $s, just trying to think outside the box. 

A average brew of mine, based on 59 brews, would be;

Satrting volume of 35 - 37 litres (keggle)
Grain bill 4.5 kg
mash time 60 minutes
boil time 90 minutes
final volume 25 litres
Loss to trub 2 litres
No chill
Average OG 1045
Average FG 1011

My dark beers have way better efficiencies than my pales, but I'm aware that I need a ph meter to make adjustments for the pales before I can get them both working the same. Or I could just make dark beers.


----------



## crundle

This is getting quite interesting already with the figures coming in, a few more weeks of brewing data should give some fairly decent numbers to work with. I am doing another brew this weekend coming, so I will be passing on those also.

Crundle


----------



## katzke

Hashie said:


> My dark beers have way better efficiencies than my pales, but I'm aware that I need a ph meter to make adjustments for the pales before I can get them both working the same. Or I could just make dark beers.



Yes or Yes.

Be cheap and get the strips from your home brew supplier. They do not need to be maintained or calibrated and are close enough for what we do. The exception would be if you are color challenged.

Then you need to be able to make adjustments. I got a basic report from my water supplier and put together a basic profile knowing it could change with any brew session. My last very light colored brew about 4 SRM needed a few drops of acid plus the salt additions and came in at the 5.4 range depending on how you interpreted the influence of the straw colored wort.

The biggest problem is coming up with ideal levels of the elements for your style. I recommend looking at brewing classic styles as you will learn many things to help in recipe formation. He gives water recommendations and while they are not complete with your local brewing radio recommendations and a few tools you will get good results.

I use Brewater 3.0 and Palmers latest excel spread sheet (it has the malt/bitterness balance for sulfate/chloride). I added canning salt to the spread sheet. I put in my desired profile as well as my starting profile in brewater then adjust the magnesium with Epsom salts. Then gypsum or calcium chloride or both depending on the levels I am after. I just keep playing until I get the results. I do not like the auto function, as it always seems to get it different then what I do. I then put in the results into the excel sheet and see how it does. I them have a completed profile for a style. So I only need to do this once for each style I brew.

I did this because I can not brew light colored beers with out bad results. It also gives me one more thing to confuse my fellow brew club members.


----------



## Hashie

katzke said:


> I did this because I can not brew light colored beers with out bad results. It also gives me one more thing to confuse my fellow brew club members.




Classic 

Not sure if I'm ready to go down the road of profiling water, but I'm certainly ready to adjust ph for better results.


----------



## malbur

These are my last three
Hope it helps PP
The following figures are based on this number of brews (number):3
Desired Batch Size* (lts):27
Vessel Type (Keggle or _x_lt Pot):45L urn
Length of Boil (mins): 60
Grain Bill (kgs):4.56
Starting Volume of Water (lts):35
Volume at Boil Start (lts):32
Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): No reading
Plato Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):No reading
Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees):28
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):1.041
Plato Gravity Reading at End of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Are you chilling? (Yes/No):yes
Trub Left in Kettle (lts):2.5
Volume into Cube (lts):25.5
Volume into Fermenter (lts):25
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.041
Plato Gravity Reading into Fermenter (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.007
FINAL Plato Gravity Reading after Fermentation (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
Fermenter Trub (lts):0.5
Resulting Batch Size (lts):24.5


----------



## PistolPatch

Excuse my slow thanks but I've got swine flu or something  

Hashie: Thanks for posting the large average. Been a while since we chatted mate - 59 brews - whoaaa!!! Re that question of extending the boil, you might be better off extending your mash to 90 minutes as apparently thinner mashes (like BIAB) take longer to convert form what I read here. This matches my experience as well.

eric8: Great to hear from you Eric :icon_cheers: Thanks for the figs mate!

malbur: That does help. I think you're the first to whack some urn figures in. Thanks a heap and please post more as you do them.

*General:* As crundle said, this is getting interesting already. Another major area I'd like to see figures for is pre-boil efficiency and post-boil. A lot of what you hear says these should be identical but not everyone finds this and it is rare to see anyone post both figures. So...

I know it is a PITA but if you are able and you get swamped in a wave of enthusiasm please take some volume and gravity readings at both the immediate start of the boil* and at the immediate end of the boil. You might find it interesting. Subtract the 4% from both volumes (multiply x 0.96) and use a container that you can stop any evaporation from to get your wort sample and cool it to 15 or 20 degrees. Just throw the sample back in when done.

This would be a massive help.

Thanks a heap for all the figures to date. If I crack enough flu tablets, I'll see if I can start sending you out your efficiency figures.

Spot,
Pat

* You'll need to turn your heat off for a sec so you can get a volume reading. Also make sure the wort is agitated when you get your sample. You can do this by grabbing the sample just before you turn the heat off whilst it is still boiling. Do the same at end of boil.


----------



## PistolPatch

Have just finished putting all the above figures into a spreadsheet with efficiency conversions etc. It is already very interesting.

I have just emailed it out to those whose email addresses I already have (eric8, hashie, LloydieP, Katie and crundle.) I think it is impossible to do this via PM so can the rest of you please let me know your email address? (If for any reason this is not possible, let me know.) This way I can send you the spreadsheet each time it is updated.

We should be able to delete a few fields from the template we are using here but I'll work on that another day. For now it is fine.

Thanks a heap, this is great stuff :beerbang:


----------



## eric8

The following figures are based on this number of brews (number): 1
Desired Batch Size* (lts): 22-25
Vessel Type (Keggle or xlt Pot): Keggle
Length of Mash (mins): 90
Length of Boil (mins):90
Grain Bill (kgs): 6.3
Starting Volume of Water (lts): 34
Volume at Boil Start (lts): ?
This is for the saison i did on Sat. Why did I do it Pat? Have to try some different styles


Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees): 24.5 maybe
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):
Plato Gravity Reading at End of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Are you chilling? (Yes/No): n
Trub Left in Kettle (lts):1.5 -2 as a guess
Volume into Cube (lts):22
Volume into Fermenter (lts): 20 I had a big F up with something I did, stoopid is as stoopid does!
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.066
Top Up Water: 

Only dumped into fermenter yesterday, will have o wait for the rest.

Plato Gravity Reading into Fermenter (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees):
FINAL Plato Gravity Reading after Fermentation (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
Fermenter Trub (lts):
Resulting Brew Length* (lts):
Recipe (name or link): Stoopids Saison
Notes (Anything else of interest you might like to write):


----------



## PistolPatch

Thanks Eric. My goodness - you are trying all the styles!

Now what's this, "I guess," and "maybe," stuff? You have me worried - I think I better ring you  

I'll wait for another 2 or 3 brews to appear here and then email out an updated spreadsheet.

Donya,
Pat


----------



## Thirsty Boy

PistolPatch said:


> * You'll need to turn your heat off for a sec so you can get a volume reading. Also make sure the wort is agitated when you get your sample. You can do this by grabbing the sample just before you turn the heat off whilst it is still boiling. Do the same at end of boil.



By which time a goodly chunk of your hot break will have happened -- we have to work on our communication skills. We keep having arguments about stuff and then finding out later that we either do it the same way or mean the same thing anyway.


----------



## PistolPatch

Have simplified the template a bit so copy and paste this one below and over-write my figures with yours. Have also updated the spreadsheet to include evaporation figures etc. Will email this out shortly.

Here's one brew I did last night.

START

The following figures are based on this number of brews (number): 1
Desired Batch Size* (lts): 28
Vessel Type (Keggle or xlt Pot): 70lt stock pot
Length of Mash (mins): 120
Length of Boil (mins): 90
Grain Bill (kgs): 6004
Starting Volume of Water (lts): 38
Volume at Boil Start (lts): 33.52
Are You Using a Hydrometer, Refractometer or Both?: Both
Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 1.046
Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees): 24.08
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):1.065
Are you chilling? (Yes/No): No Chill in Kettle overnight.
Trub Left in Kettle (lts): 4.75
Volume into Cube (lts):
Volume into Fermenter (lts): 23
Top Up Water Used to Make Up Volume into Fermenter: 3.67
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.050
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 
Fermenter Trub (lts): 1
Resulting Brew Length* (lts): 22
Recipe (name or link): Jamil and John Cream Ale using Hallertau and FWH
Notes (Anything else of interest you might like to write): 

*Desired batch size for the above is not brew length. Batch size is what you would use in Beersmith. This (misleadingly) actually means how much wort is in your kettle at the end of the boil. Brewlength means how much beer you get from your fermenter. So, Batch Size = Brewlength + fermenter and kettle trub.

END


----------



## PistolPatch

Here's the other brew I did last night.

START

The following figures are based on this number of brews (number): 1
Desired Batch Size* (lts): 28
Vessel Type (Keggle or xlt Pot): 70lt stock pot
Length of Mash (mins): 90
Length of Boil (mins): 90
Grain Bill (kgs): 5660
Starting Volume of Water (lts): 38
Volume at Boil Start (lts): 33.37
Are You Using a Hydrometer, Refractometer or Both?: Both
Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 1.043
Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees): 23.62
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):1.060
Are you chilling? (Yes/No): No Chill in Kettle overnight.
Trub Left in Kettle (lts): 5.3
Volume into Cube (lts):
Volume into Fermenter (lts): 23
Top Up Water Used to Make Up Volume into Fermenter: 4.75
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.048
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 
Fermenter Trub (lts): 1
Resulting Brew Length* (lts): 22
Recipe (name or link): NRB All Amraillo Ale. Reversed Hop Schedule and FWH.
Notes (Anything else of interest you might like to write): 

*Desired batch size for the above is not brew length. Batch size is what you would use in Beersmith. This (misleadingly) actually means how much wort is in your kettle at the end of the boil. Brewlength means how much beer you get from your fermenter. So, Batch Size = Brewlength + fermenter and kettle trub.

END


----------



## katzke

PistolPatch said:


> Here's the other brew I did last night.
> 
> START
> 
> The following figures are based on this number of brews (number): 1
> Desired Batch Size* (lts): 28
> Vessel Type (Keggle or xlt Pot): 70lt stock pot
> Length of Mash (mins): 90
> Length of Boil (mins): 90
> Grain Bill (kgs): 5660
> Starting Volume of Water (lts): 38
> Volume at Boil Start (lts): 33.37
> Are You Using a Hydrometer, Refractometer or Both?: Both
> Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 1.043
> Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees): 23.62
> Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):1.060
> Are you chilling? (Yes/No): No Chill in Kettle overnight.
> Trub Left in Kettle (lts): 5.3
> Volume into Cube (lts):
> Volume into Fermenter (lts): 23
> Top Up Water Used to Make Up Volume into Fermenter: 4.75
> Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.048
> FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees):
> Fermenter Trub (lts): 1
> Resulting Brew Length* (lts): 22
> Recipe (name or link): NRB All Amraillo Ale. Reversed Hop Schedule and FWH.
> Notes (Anything else of interest you might like to write):
> 
> *Desired batch size for the above is not brew length. Batch size is what you would use in Beersmith. This (misleadingly) actually means how much wort is in your kettle at the end of the boil. Brewlength means how much beer you get from your fermenter. So, Batch Size = Brewlength + fermenter and kettle trub.
> 
> END



You boiled off almost a third of your wort in 90 minutes? Might need to turn down your boil?


----------



## PistolPatch

Yeah Tom it's about 19%. I've never been able to reduce it either.

From the figures so far, it's showing that the bigger the surface area of the pot, the higher the evaporation rate. My pot is 50cm diameter whereas a keggle is about 33 (I think?) and urns even less.

Managed to get my pre and post boil figures pretty close this time


----------



## troopa

Mines 44cm and i get about 17% evaporation.. took me a dozen brews before i got over the fact it wasnt me doing something wrong and that it is what it is

Tom


----------



## katzke

PistolPatch said:


> Yeah Tom it's about 19%. I've never been able to reduce it either.
> 
> From the figures so far, it's showing that the bigger the surface area of the pot, the higher the evaporation rate. My pot is 50cm diameter whereas a keggle is about 33 (I think?) and urns even less.
> 
> Managed to get my pre and post boil figures pretty close this time



I would guess your aroma and flavor additions suffer from such a high boil off. Have you noticed any difference in your brews to others that brew the same recipe? Do you make any changes?

Have you ever thought of putting a lid on part way to decrease the boil off? I know DMS and all that but you are on the high end of the boil off rate.


----------



## PistolPatch

katzke said:


> I would guess your aroma and flavor additions suffer from such a high boil off. Have you noticed any difference in your brews to others that brew the same recipe? Do you make any changes?
> 
> Have you ever thought of putting a lid on part way to decrease the boil off? I know DMS and all that but you are on the high end of the boil off rate.



Tom, I'll post an answer now in the main BIAB thread as your question might interest a few people.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## Rodolphe01

This morning I did my second BIAB, a summer ale, my first was a hefeweizen which I am already drinking. In doing BIAB I only wanted to use equipment I already had so I am restricted to max ~3kg of grain therefore I do BIAB partials. My largest pot is a 15L stanless one that works on my induction cooktop so it boils very rapidly and temperature adjustments are a breeze with the indirect heat. I don't drink a great deal so will probably just do smaller batches and drop the malt extract all together in the future. Pic attached because everyone loves pics.


----------



## Bribie G

Good one Rudi, do you use malt extracts to 'top up' the partial brew or do you use kits? When I was doing partials - depending on the style of course, I found that some kits are brilliant for partials. For a lager I would use a Coopers Canadian Blonde or Morgans Canadian Light, go light on the bittering hops as there are already a few in the tin (not too many  ) and add a fair whack of aroma hops such as Saaz and I would get a brew almost indistinguishable from an all grain lager because the light goop in the Canadians doesn't fight with the grain malt flavours and aromas. Didn't have a lot of luck with Uk bitters (which is why I went AG) but another brilliant usage of partials is to do a mash plus dark malts and roast barley, about 3k, and add a can of Coopers Stout. That's how I still make all my stouts :icon_cheers:

Edit: were you at Half fix's case swap down the road from you off Appleby a few weeks ago? Can't remember whether I met you or not. Still can't remember whether I met a lot of people there :blink: :huh:


----------



## Rodolphe01

Yea basically top up with extract so I can get 22-23l into the fermenter (at a decent gravity).

For my hefe I used the coopers wheat kit because that saved me having to do a bittering addition basically, and just added a wee bit of tettnanger for aroma. For the summer ale I did today I used 1kg of wheat malt extract to top up the gravity, 22l in the fermenter @ ~1.045.

In the past when making beers (I have been doing kits and bits for a while) i'd chose kits based on their colour and IBU for the style I wanted, regardless of what style was written on the can, kits like the coopers lager and cerveza have given me plenty of mileage  It probably works out a fly shit cheaper than using un-hopped extract and bittering it myself. I will probably avoid kits and liquid extracts purely for the kit twang and stuff people talk about, my pallete is too dull to perceive this though  There are definately a few kit and bit beers I'll still make though, nice and quick to put down... The BIAB this morning was painful with 2 kids and the wife under my feet!

As for the case swap, nah I wasn't there, didn't even know about it. I might have spoken to you at the last BABBs meeting I went to about a month ago.


----------



## rock

Here is a brew I did last week
The following figures are based on this number of brews (number):1
Desired Batch Size* (lts):25
Vessel Type (Keggle or _x_lt Pot) 50 ltr converted Keg
Length of Boil (mins): 90
Grain Bill (kgs):7000g
Starting Volume of Water (lts):35
Volume at Boil Start (lts):30.5
Specific Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees): 1.052
Plato Gravity Reading at Start of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Volume at End of Boil (lts - deduct 4% if measured at 100 degrees):
Specific Gravity at End of Boil (hydrometer sample cooled to 15 or 20 degrees):1.060
Plato Gravity Reading at End of Boil (refractometer sample cooled to 20 degrees):
Are you chilling? (Yes/No): YES
Trub Left in Kettle (lts):4
Volume into Cube (lts):
Volume into Fermenter (lts):25
Specific Gravity Reading into Fermenter (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1.060
Plato Gravity Reading into Fermenter (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
FINAL Specific Gravity Reading after Fermentation (hydrometer sample at 15 or 20 degrees): 1012
FINAL Plato Gravity Reading after Fermentation (refractometer sample at 20 degrees):
Fermenter Trub (lts):1
Resulting Batch Size (lts):25
Added 4 ltrs to grains, after sqeezing bag,then added back to pre-boil volume
Cheers,
Rocket


----------



## Katherine

Finally over taken you again REV.... better get brewing.


----------



## Bribie G

Just snuck ahead of you on the litres :icon_cheers:


----------



## Scruffy

You gotta keep filling it in...


...oh...


:mellow:


----------



## Mantis

I have given up trying to catch Bribie, he is too much of a soak.
And here I was thinking I could take him easy h34r:


----------



## katzke

No better place to post my small victory for BIAB.

Entered my American style Wit in our county fair and out of 4 beers I got first and best of show. I guess it is better then second.

Best thing is no stuck sparge. I brewed a similar recipe Sunday and with 1 pound of oatmeal, 4.5 pounds of malt, and 3.5 pounds of raw wheat. It drained very easy. My gravity was 2 points higher then expected. Looking for a nice easy drinker at about 3.5%. Kind of a White Ordinary Bitter. The only big mistake was I should have used Maris Otter instead of plain 2 row.


----------



## PistolPatch

*rudi_101:* Excuse the late congratulations but :super: Am I going to meet you when I fly over for the QLD Xmas Case Swap? It's a heap of fun so get there if you possibly can. Lots of top brewers there too.

*rocket58:* Thanks for the figs! I will throw them in along with several others that have come in including 4 of mine done for Katie's Australia's Brew Day from Hell . Will send you the update soon and a volume calculator.*

*katzke:* You're the man! Good on ya!

* I tried some high tech stuff on these brews like ball-valves, glycol and plate chillers. I hadn't had time to set them up in advance and so had my most comical brew weekend ever. The only good news is that from the recording of all our figures in this thread, I was able to predict the volumes and gravities for the brews (both double and single batches) to pretty much spot on. That was the only thing that went right - lol!


----------



## Katherine

Lates Brewery put down to single batches over the weekend.

I did my first Munich Lager, and Lloydie did a kolsh!


----------



## pdilley

Hefeweizen BIAB this weekend.

Also, with no ztuck sparges to worry about I'm now incorporating some pure flours as part of the grain bill into BIAB sessions to give it a go.


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## BjornJ

Just adding my name to the list of BIAB'ers..

I did a Porter last Tuesday, BIAG in a small pot then filled up with water.

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## reviled

Katie said:


> Finally over taken you again REV.... better get brewing.



Only cos ive been too slack to update it  

Which I now have, 46 BIAB's, average of 20 litres per batch = 920 litres brewed!!

Also - have been asked to do a presentation on the BIAB process at the Auckland guild of homebrewers  Im looking forward to it! Hopefully convert a few of the old kit brewers there


----------



## Katherine

reviled said:


> Only cos ive been too slack to update it
> 
> Which I now have, 46 BIAB's, average of 20 litres per batch = 920 litres brewed!!
> 
> Also - have been asked to do a presentation on the BIAB process at the Auckland guild of homebrewers  Im looking forward to it! Hopefully convert a few of the old kit brewers there





ahhhhh! good luck bro!


----------



## pdilley

Wow, all you guys brewing those volumes makes me smile.

I was doing a weekend of Hefeweizen brewing (ein weies Bier mit Hefe aus Deutschland dank Schfferhofer), no issues with BIAB and I've even done one with flours directly in the bag, no stuck issues and the barley enzymes just tore it up!

BIAB - Loving it!


A built another "high tech brewing tool" to help prevent burnt hands chasing a thermometer absent mindedly and this time I set the phone up to be my count down timer which rocks. A simple calculator calculation tells me how long it takes to raise temperatures and setting the timer means I got time to do other things until the alarm goes off. Back to the pot and I'm within a minute of reaching my target temperature.

This photo is of the suspended thermometer at Step#2 in a the "WeiBbier mit hefe" 3 step mash schedule.




And here is the "high tech" counterbalance that keeps it suspended. Love reusing and multi-purposing my beer gear!




I'm feeling a freedom with the BIAB method with my brewing because I'm so stuck up and high tech and scientific with my Mead brewing its good to get great results from a less involved approach.


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## reviled

Was going through my old notes this morning and realised that this week is my 1 year anniversary of starting AG/BIAB :beerbang:


----------



## Hashie

reviled said:


> Was going through my old notes this morning and realised that this week is my 1 year anniversary of starting AG/BIAB :beerbang:


 
:icon_chickcheers: 

Happy BIABday


----------



## Katherine

three doubles in a week for Lates Brewery! 

Two hour mash on Saturday a rice lager. Hope it is good!


----------



## eric8

Did an American Amber on Sunday after a BIG night on Sat, went very smoothly as well.
Reviled well done on the 1st Anniversary, you should have done a special brew.


----------



## Katherine

Three brews this weekend, has pushed us over the 1000 litre mark!


----------



## Thunus

First BIAB is in the fermenter  

Grain is in for the next brew and will be hard at it this weekend. (Hopefully)


----------



## argon

add me to the register. dryhopped last night after pitching on monday :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## BigJoe

I've done about 10 batches this year using BIAB.

I try to sell anyone I talk to about brewing on it. Most give me reason why it doesn't work. They obviously haven't tried it.


----------



## O'Henry

I did a BIAB-ish Hefe last Friday, was going great when I got home from sydney last night. Did it on the stove with 2x14 litres pots, but used an esky to help me wih the mashing. Was great to see it all work, and only fell short of my target by a couple of points. Just didn't top it up with as much water to balance it out. Will recommend to anyone thinking of doing AG but not wanting to go all out on the gear.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

BigJoe said:


> I've done about 10 batches this year using BIAB.
> 
> I try to sell anyone I talk to about brewing on it. Most give me reason why it doesn't work. They obviously haven't tried it.



Hand em a beer - that usually does the trick.

Welcome to AHB Joe. Glad BIAB is working for you.

Thirsty


----------



## big78sam

I'm another who has recently joined the BIAB ranks. 3 brews to date, so another 60 litres or so. All BIAB in an urn, all NC.

Unfortunately my first ever infection was my first ever AG so I'm still to taste a non infected AG. One in the cube and another fermenting ATM. I can't wait.


----------



## RdeVjun

big78sam said:


> I'm another who has recently joined the BIAB ranks. 3 brews to date, so another 60 litres or so. All BIAB in an urn, all NC.
> 
> Unfortunately my first ever infection was my first ever AG so I'm still to taste a non infected AG. One in the cube and another fermenting ATM. I can't wait.


I bet the regular hydrometer samples are mighty good then?? Leave some for bottling/kegging, hey?  

My first 1469PC batch was infected, probably due to the dreaded tap fiasco, man was I shattered... 

Good on you though Sam and congratulations- its really not that hard, hey?!


----------



## jakester

Done my first BIAB last weekend, and my first proper no-chill. It was a 40L batch of a SNPA clone. Was a really simple process but the proof will be in the pudding i guess. Cant wait to do my next one, bring on the holidays  
Actually didnt all go according to plan, my OG was 1034, alot lower than expected but for our first crack i will live with it. Will have to look up how to calculate my efficiency to get more of an idea (any links?)


----------



## Bribie G

I haven't updated the BIAB database recently as I'm really of the opinion that BIAB has now gone mainstream. It's no longer a 'fighting brand' searching for recognition, and running a separate BIAB register is really no different to starting a "Three Vessel Brewers" register, as opposed to a "HERMS Brewers" register or an "Extract only Brewers" register.

To me, its just brewing - gets the job done and there's really no longer any reason to trumpet or promote it and run a page which basically says "lookit what I've done, ain't it great" - new AG brewers seem to be picking it up as a mature craft - which it is.

Opinions?


----------



## Pollux

I believe you are right BribieG..........

Although I no longer BIAB (recently switched to 3V, with intent to upgrade to HERMs in the new year), I don't see many major drawbacks with BIAB vs 3V, my main reason for switching was I was sick of hoisting the bag, dumping it in a bucket, sparging it, dumping that back into the boiler.....

I personally prefer being able to do the same tasks simply by opening and closing a few taps, but that was a choice that I primarily made due to my dislike of bag hoisting, not due to the quality of the beer being produced......Actually, using the same malt and the same mill I have lost eff% since going 3V, really must get around to looking into that.


----------



## bradsbrew

BribieG said:


> I haven't updated the BIAB database recently as I'm really of the opinion that BIAB has now gone mainstream. It's no longer a 'fighting brand' searching for recognition, and running a separate BIAB register is really no different to starting a "Three Vessel Brewers" register, as opposed to a "HERMS Brewers" register or an "Extract only Brewers" register.
> 
> To me, its just brewing - gets the job done and there's really no longer any reason to trumpet or promote it and run a page which basically says "lookit what I've done, ain't it great" - new AG brewers seem to be picking it up as a mature craft - which it is.
> 
> Opinions?



Couldnt agree more Bribie, I've tasted both yours and QldKevs AG brews and there is no way I could distinguish between the vessel and bag brews. It all comes down to recipe and procedure not whether it is done in a bag, a 2 or 3 vessel or herms/rims.

Having said that I do love my new Rambo, just like you hug your urn at the start of the day.  

Cheers Brad


----------



## chappo1970

BribieG said:


> I haven't updated the BIAB database recently as I'm really of the opinion that BIAB has now gone mainstream. It's no longer a 'fighting brand' searching for recognition, and running a separate BIAB register is really no different to starting a "Three Vessel Brewers" register, as opposed to a "HERMS Brewers" register or an "Extract only Brewers" register.
> 
> To me, its just brewing - gets the job done and there's really no longer any reason to trumpet or promote it and run a page which basically says "lookit what I've done, ain't it great" - new AG brewers seem to be picking it up as a mature craft - which it is.
> 
> Opinions?



Thank God you said it Bribie. Amen there! I wanted to say the exact same thing months ago but thought better of it as the flameb suit was getting dry cleaned.


BTW I think it's time Sully the closet BIABer came out, No? Oh and add me to that list!

Chap Chap


----------



## RdeVjun

BribieG said:


> Opinions?


I second that mate, it is mature and mainstream without a doubt, at least as far as electronic reference material goes. I don't read many brewing books in print format, but most of those I have (from the local Library, a few bought/gifted) aren't BIAB- aware, but then again, they're not particularly modern anyway- this may however just be a symptom of my fairly backward local library. But have a look at electronic resources and you'll find the method abounds.

There's still various quirks and scenarios being played out (eg. recent <$30 AG starter thread) but I'm fairly sure most of the boundaries are tested and everyone's got a pretty good idea of what works and what doesn't, much the same as other methods. So for mine, yep, just another method.

As other brewers and competitions relate, the end results are on par with other more traditional methods too, so as far as the finished product goes, again, no real differences and I'd guess most brewers and judges would be struggling to distinguish between them. I could be going out on a limb here, but for mine, again, no contest.

My earliest reference to the method is late-70s in "Brewing Beers Like Those You Buy" by G.W. Kent (1978), glad to hear of any that predates it.

Now, not presuming that that a Wiki is a defining characteristic, but what bothers me is that there is no actual Wikipedia page! But neither is there an entry for any other particular method, so I guess that's a good thing. (Oh, and that was a hint, if anyone finds themselves enthusiastic some day...  )


----------



## Bribie G

Yes you are right there Rde.... I didn't mean to say that BIAB resources shouldn't be available here or online, just that the days of preaching it are over, but of course anyone coming into AG and sussing out the different methods should have resources available such as Pistol Patch's work, Thirsty Boy & spillsmostofit, etc - not to mention the wee brew with urn ariticle I put up. A Wiki page would be the go for sure.


----------

